# zona mid aero cfl grow / bagseed soil grow



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2009)

new grow!!!!! aerogarden pro 200,7 cfls,1 24inch florecent bulb allready had the 3 in soil flowering so the sprouts in aerogarden have been on 12/12 since seed!!!! will post sum pics tonight


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2009)

heres sum pics one of them is of the 4 zona sprouts they are around 2 weeks old i will be topping them in a day or 2!the 1 with the white bud on it is 3 weeks into flowering so is the little 6inch plant in the same pot!the other 1 thats in soil just showed its sex 3 days ago(its a girl)its 2 1/2 feet tall and theres a pic of the whole setup. well enjoy the pics and let me know what u all think


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 19, 2009)

WOOOOOO, new thread!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 19, 2009)

nu gro lets go


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2009)

heres sum pics of the little white hairs on the new girl in the soil!!! lolol ooo yea i topped the zona plant thats in the back right hand corner of aerogarden i will topp the other 2 in a day or so but the 4th one seems stunted real small will just have to wait and see with that one.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 20, 2009)

HAHA, very nice man! Lookin good! Mine are starting to bud up a bit. There will be pics later on today.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> HAHA, very nice man! Lookin good! Mine are starting to bud up a bit. There will be pics later on today.


 thanks fox!i will check it out man thanks for comment


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 20, 2009)

nice lookin buds howak/


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 20, 2009)

im on board... keep it going looking good


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> nice lookin buds howak/


 thanks purp!how do u think the zona will do being on 12/12 from seed in aerogarden?iam about to top the other 2 what do u think?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> im on board... keep it going looking good


 thanks lax iam a goin to keep it goin just keep watchin lolo


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm gonna be watching as i spark my spliff


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> I'm gonna be watching as i spark my spliff


 sounds good man i just got done smokin a bowl of sum of my bud that just got done curin iam so stoned


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 20, 2009)

if u was here i let u smoke some of this Lowryder dwarf mix..


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> if u was here i let u smoke some of this Lowryder dwarf mix..


 hell yea man that would be the shit


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

well i just topped the other 2 zona plants. the 4th one is really small compared to the other 3 so i just left it alone!heres sum pics of where i topped at and a close up of the bud on one in the soil! enjoy and let me know what everone thinks thanks for watchin


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

heres a pic of sum sativa nug thats still cureing this was grown on 12/12 from seed start to finish was only 72 days


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> heres a pic of sum sativa nug thats still cureing this was grown on 12/12 from seed start to finish was only 72 days


That looks quite tasty!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> That looks quite tasty!


 thanks it smells really good but i have not tasted it yet


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks it smells really good but i have not tasted it yet


 
i'll taste it for you make sure it's safe for u to smoke it..lol..ahaha


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2633433]subscribed [/quote]
hell yea u are a real muda fuca sicc


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> i'll taste it for you make sure it's safe for u to smoke it..lol..ahaha


 iam sure u would! hey u got any u need tested u got to make sure your safe to man ?lololo


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 20, 2009)

what it do howak


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 21, 2009)

Seeing all these "12/12 from seed" grows is intriguing. At first I couldn't for the life of me figure out *why* people would go 12/12 from seed, but lurkmaster explained and it makes perfect sense to me now.  Once we buy a house, I think I'll do this myself. (Can't think of a grow space to do it here, where there'd be no light disturbances.) Quickie buds if nothing else, and just kinda fun. Plus I can't imagine growing sativas indoor any other way for me, as tall as they get. Not just RE: room for growth, but all the work harvesting such a tall plant! Hmmm.... I was going to maybe give away my AG since I now have two DWC setups, but if yours don't get too tall then perhaps I'll still have a "need" for my AG after all. Might even be able to find a spot for that sucker to be in flower in this little house, since it's so compact. _Uh oh! Gears in my head are turning now!! Make them stop!!!_


----------



## MrAlex (Jun 21, 2009)

ok ok Im here!! What'd I miss????

nice set up... the leaves look a little yellow on those clones....

are you watchin the Ph?> just curious....



SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 21, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Seeing all these "12/12 from seed" grows is intriguing. At first I couldn't for the life of me figure out *why* people would go 12/12 from seed, but lurkmaster explained and it makes perfect sense to me now.  Once we buy a house, I think I'll do this myself. (Can't think of a grow space to do it here, where there'd be no light disturbances.) Quickie buds if nothing else, and just kinda fun. Plus I can't imagine growing sativas indoor any other way for me, as tall as they get. Not just RE: room for growth, but all the work harvesting such a tall plant! Hmmm.... I was going to maybe give away my AG since I now have two DWC setups, but if yours don't get too tall then perhaps I'll still have a "need" for my AG after all. Might even be able to find a spot for that sucker to be in flower in this little house, since it's so compact. _Uh oh! Gears in my head are turning now!! Make them stop!!!_


 Topp the plant and use LST to keep it the size you want,,you can grow anything inside if you got the know how!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

MrAlex said:


> ok ok Im here!! What'd I miss????
> 
> nice set up... the leaves look a little yellow on those clones....
> 
> ...


 THANKS ALEX !~!!THOSE ARE NOT CLONES THERE FROM SEED!!!!YEA PH IS A LITTLE HIGH EVEN AFTER I CHANGED WATER IN RES IT AT BOUT 7.3.READY TO GET GH LINE AT END OF THE MONTH. ANY SUGGESTIONS ON HOW TO MAKE PH GO DOWN WITHOUT USIN PH DOWN?(DONT AND CANT GO GET ANY RIGHT NOW A LITTLE SHORT ON CASH WELL THANKS FOR COMMENT


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

katatawnic said:


> seeing all these "12/12 from seed" grows is intriguing. At first i couldn't for the life of me figure out *why* people would go 12/12 from seed, but lurkmaster explained and it makes perfect sense to me now.  once we buy a house, i think i'll do this myself. (can't think of a grow space to do it here, where there'd be no light disturbances.) quickie buds if nothing else, and just kinda fun. Plus i can't imagine growing sativas indoor any other way for me, as tall as they get. Not just re: Room for growth, but all the work harvesting such a tall plant! Hmmm.... I was going to maybe give away my ag since i now have two dwc setups, but if yours don't get too tall then perhaps i'll still have a "need" for my ag after all. Might even be able to find a spot for that sucker to be in flower in this little house, since it's so compact. _uh oh! Gears in my head are turning now!! Make them stop!!!_


 yea it seems to work good doing them 12/12 from seed give it a try thanks for comment kat


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Topp the plant and use LST to keep it the size you want,,you can grow anything inside if you got the know how!





Katatawnic said:


> _Uh oh! Gears in my head are turning now!! Make them stop!!!_


They just hadn't stopped turning yet, but finished this morning.  What 12/12 from seed/cloning and my AG can still be a great use for is *sexing* my plants! When I first top, I can plop those cuttings into the AG instead of tossing them into the trash can, put them straight to 12/12, and then I'll know which ones are most definitely females while the "real" plants are still vegging. It'll fit right in my closet no problem, whereas my DWCs won't. (Tiniest closets I think I've ever seen in this house!) Also, the DWC's lights are much larger and create heat much easier than the AG does, which again would make the AG a benefit for sexing them. So if it does get hotter than desirable in the closet, it's just for sexing and therefore not a huge deal. So although a couple grams of bud would be nice, it wouldn't be a "crucial" part of my grow aside from determining sex. And if stressed (say from heat in a small closet), then whatever bud I might get off of the little "sex experiments" (lmao) would still be great for cooking. 



howak47 said:


> ANY SUGGESTIONS ON HOW TO MAKE PH GO DOWN WITHOUT USIN PH DOWN?(DONT AND CANT GO GET ANY RIGHT NOW A LITTLE SHORT ON CASH





Widow Maker said:


> You can also use baking soda to go up and vinegar to go down.


I've heard/read this a few times elsewhere too, but don't know how much it's recommended by experieced growers in general. Ask a couple of those on RIU who've learned a thing or two about botony if this is legit, even if only for a temporary fix till you can buy proper pH up/down. Hope it is.... baking soda and vinegar are *cheap* and can be bought with change found in the couch cushions. Not that I've ever had to rely on that at the end of the month!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> They just hadn't stopped turning yet, but finished this morning.  What 12/12 from seed/cloning and my AG can still be a great use for is *sexing* my plants! When I first top, I can plop those cuttings into the AG instead of tossing them into the trash can, put them straight to 12/12, and then I'll know which ones are most definitely females while the "real" plants are still vegging. It'll fit right in my closet no problem, whereas my DWCs won't. (Tiniest closets I think I've ever seen in this house!) Also, the DWC's lights are much larger and create heat much easier than the AG does, which again would make the AG a benefit for sexing them. So if it does get hotter than desirable in the closet, it's just for sexing and therefore not a huge deal. So although a couple grams of bud would be nice, it wouldn't be a "crucial" part of my grow aside from determining sex. And if stressed (say from heat in a small closet), then whatever bud I might get off of the little "sex experiments" (lmao) would still be great for cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks kat i had forgotton all about the vineger and the baking soda that will do till i can buy sum other stuff


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

heres a few pics of the ones in soil the big one i have tied down and made it fork well tell me what u all think


----------



## motif (Jun 21, 2009)

looks like some good genetics, congrats my man


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

motif said:


> looks like some good genetics, congrats my man


 thanks for comment motif


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

i was lookin at maybe ordering these 2 strains magic bud and purple bud anyone ever grown these?


----------



## slinger36s (Jun 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i was lookin at maybe ordering these 2 strains magic bud and purple bud anyone ever grown these?



um if i were you id order Lavender, which is stronger purple strain, and MK Ultra which is a G13-OG Kush cross. hhehee atleast thats what im about to do. for real though you should get those two strains. nice looking girls by the way cant wait til they are fat bitches i love fatties!
-slinger36s


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

slinger36s said:


> um if i were you id order Lavender, which is stronger purple strain, and MK Ultra which is a G13-OG Kush cross. hhehee atleast thats what im about to do. for real though you should get those two strains. nice looking girls by the way cant wait til they are fat bitches i love fatties!
> -slinger36s


yea iam goin to check that lavander strain out sounds good!do the seeds come ups or can u get them to send to your mailbox? i love fatties also my friend ,thanks


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 22, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> They just hadn't stopped turning yet, but finished this morning.  What 12/12 from seed/cloning and my AG can still be a great use for is *sexing* my plants! When I first top, I can plop those cuttings into the AG instead of tossing them into the trash can, put them straight to 12/12, and then I'll know which ones are most definitely females while the "real" plants are still vegging. It'll fit right in my closet no problem, whereas my DWCs won't. (Tiniest closets I think I've ever seen in this house!) Also, the DWC's lights are much larger and create heat much easier than the AG does, which again would make the AG a benefit for sexing them. So if it does get hotter than desirable in the closet, it's just for sexing and therefore not a huge deal. So although a couple grams of bud would be nice, it wouldn't be a "crucial" part of my grow aside from determining sex. And if stressed (say from heat in a small closet), then whatever bud I might get off of the little "sex experiments" (lmao) would still be great for cooking.
> [/quotthe process you are about to go through is called "Cloning for Sex"..Get fem. beans and you dont have to worry bout male or female.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i was lookin at maybe ordering these 2 strains magic bud and purple bud anyone ever grown these?


 Go for the gold purp bud!and give me the link to where u got it!LOL


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Go for the gold purp bud!and give me the link to where u got it!LOL


yea purp heres the link http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/seedsman-marijuana-seeds what do u think about my idea bout sending them seeds to that mailbox?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the link!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

iam doing a little experiment i germanated 20 seeds about 12 cracked others were no good! iam putting them all in this 5gal bucket with wire on top goin to probly put it outside till they allmost reach wire (about 7inch)then put them back inside on 12/12 and flower all 12 in same pot at same time!!! well we will see what happens!what does everyone think?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> thanks for the link!


 no prob my man!!!!


----------



## Blunteezy (Jun 22, 2009)

What's up bro! Lookin good, keep goin'!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

Blunteezy said:


> What's up bro! Lookin good, keep goin'!!


where u been man?thanks for the comment bluntso what do u think about the 12 mixed bagseed experiment?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2009)

It might work, if there all jus bag seed, fuc it, butyou could have done a couple buckets with a lil less, 12 is alot


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 23, 2009)

The only way I see that pot even possibly supporting all of those is if you were to lollipop all of them. ("SOG" style.) Even then, I think that's pushing it. I don't recall hearing about anyone growing more than three in one bucket with any success. If you can pull it off, it'd be awesome!  But don't expect a good yield with the plants and roots so crowded.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> The only way I see that pot even possibly supporting all of those is if you were to lollipop all of them. ("SOG" style.) Even then, I think that's pushing it. I don't recall hearing about anyone growing more than three in one bucket with any success. If you can pull it off, it'd be awesome!  But don't expect a good yield with the plants and roots so crowded.


 yea thats what iam goin to do (sog tec)i just want to see if i can do it i got over 1000 bagseeds there in containers all over the house!!!!!!!lolo hey with the sog tec do u still top them or do u just lollipop them?yea i got a good friend that pays me close to $100 a top but i cant be sellin all my aerogarden bud witch wasent that much 1 oz.so this will be pretty much for him to buy!!!!iam goin to order them damn seeds i guess at the end of the month well thanks kat


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/206402-afghan-kush-bubbleponics.html


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2644900]It might work, if there all jus bag seed, fuc it, butyou could have done a couple buckets with a lil less, 12 is alot[/quote]
yea man there all bagseed got a shit load of em! yea i just want to see what happens with usin the wire>i just moved them outside so they will grow faster cause my lights inside are on 12/12.well thanks for the comment sicc


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

zona sprouts are not lookin good at all, real dry i think the water in res got to hot cause i had to move the little clip fan out so i could use it in closet to dry and cure but i just moved it back so maybe they will pick back up . i checked ph and it was around 6.5 and i have not gave them anything yet but reg water!allso moved 2 1/2 foot plant to smaller table so i could lower aerogarden light back down that allso could have had somein to do with them lookin so bad.ANYONE GOT SUM ADDVISE FOR ME PLEASE?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

WELL HERES THE OTHERS THEY ARE DOIN ALOT BETTER THAN THE ZONA.PICS ARE OF THE LITTLE 6INCH TALL FEMALE AND OTHER FEMALE IN SAME POT ,THE BIG 2 1/2 FOOT FEMALE WELL ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## Jrankin89 (Jun 23, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL HERES THE OTHERS THEY ARE DOIN ALOT BETTER THAN THE ZONA.PICS ARE OF THE LITTLE 6INCH TALL FEMALE AND OTHER FEMALE IN SAME POT ,THE BIG 2 1/2 FOOT FEMALE WELL ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


thoes wrinkles in the mylar are creating hot spots, you should straighten it out. good luck man, good lookin plants too.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jrankin89 said:


> thoes wrinkles in the mylar are creating hot spots, you should straighten it out. good luck man, good lookin plants too.


 are u talkin about the mylar under the plants in aerogarden ?thanks for the comment


----------



## Jrankin89 (Jun 23, 2009)

howak47 said:


> are u talkin about the mylar under the plants in aerogarden ?thanks for the comment


yeah, the aerogarden, just a suggestion, could cause problems tho, just looking out


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jrankin89 said:


> yeah, the aerogarden, just a suggestion, could cause problems tho, just looking out


 yea i never thought of that!i did not have it on there on last grow and had no problems goin to take that shit off right now


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks purp!how do u think the zona will do being on 12/12 from seed in aerogarden?iam about to top the other 2 what do u think?


 IDK ma man this will be an experiment for both of us..i never have started from 12/12 but we will see and im not sayin it wont work cause i know it does.I say,wwith the right treatment,,youll get good bud,,not alot but youll get more out of a fully mature plant than starting from 12/12 force-flowering!But i think theyll do just fine.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> IDK ma man this will be an experiment for both of us..i never have started from 12/12 but we will see and im not sayin it wont work cause i know it does.I say,wwith the right treatment,,youll get good bud,,not alot but youll get more out of a fully mature plant than starting from 12/12 force-flowering!But i think theyll do just fine.


thanks purp yea my sativa from last grow was done 12/12 from seed and its been cureing for 2 1/2 weeks! (my avatar is a pic of my sative nug) tested it out and it will stone the shit out of u in about 3 to 4 hits and taste pretty good not as sweet as i had hoped for cause i used molassas on it up till last 2 weeks! what do u think why my zonas look so bad? or do u think the fan and moving lights back down will help prob?thanks again purp


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 24, 2009)

deffinitely move the lights down..whats the ph? ppm? humidity? Temp? What strength nutes you using?


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking good man, def gonna stay tuned. 

What kinda deck is that behind your plants?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> deffinitely move the lights down..whats the ph? ppm? humidity? Temp? What strength nutes you using?


yea i allready moved lights back down removed mylar off of aerogarden and put fan back beside aerogarden!my ph is a little high its allmost at 7.0temp is around 75-79 at night its right at 65.not sure about humidity.i have not used any nutrients yet i am tryin to wait till i get paided next week and order the 3 part GH line! if they dont pick up in next 3 days iam going to start over i still have 10 zona seeds left but we will see what happends!thanks purp


----------



## howak47 (Jun 24, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> Looking good man, def gonna stay tuned.
> 
> What kinda deck is that behind your plants?


 thanks Epyxn!that is a old BLIND deck (the ones that had the grim reaper on them)its got a little boy shoven a popsickle in a little girls mouth!!!LOLO thanks for comment


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2009)

i would wait till you got some pH kits or somthing man, thats is way to high, jus gonna keep killin plants


----------



## howak47 (Jun 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2652772]i would wait till you got some pH kits or somthing man, thats is way to high, jus gonna keep killin plants[/QUOTE]
good point sicc!what would u recomined me using? 
water in res is changed weekly.do u think i might have topped them way to early?they was right at 2 weeks when i topped them and they looked great Before i did that.well thanks sicc


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 25, 2009)

yea man listen to sicc..or me..without the proper ph you are making some elements unavailable to the polant that it needs to grow and without complete control over that you will continue to kill the plants.And no nutes,,always give em 1/4 strength nutes when sprouting..very weak.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man listen to sicc..or me..without the proper ph you are making some elements unavailable to the polant that it needs to grow and without complete control over that you will continue to kill the plants.And no nutes,,always give em 1/4 strength nutes when sprouting..very weak.


allright iam a listening to both of u!should i just go get ph up and down will that work?thanks for info iam goin to change water today and add a tiny Bit of 20-20-20 nutrients and see what happens if they dont make it i will wait till next week when i order the GH line and sprout 4 more zona seeds.at least i got the other 3 females and the experiment goin well thanks purp


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea man you need the pH UP and DOWN, this is where i ordered mine, 

http://www.amazon.com/pH-Control-Kit-General-Hydroponics/dp/B000BNKWZY/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_1_2


----------



## howak47 (Jun 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2654563]Yea man you need the pH UP and DOWN, this is where i ordered mine, 

http://www.amazon.com/pH-Control-Kit-General-Hydroponics/dp/B000BNKWZY/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_1_2[/quote]
thanks for the link sicc!!!!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 25, 2009)

oh and get a digital ph pen..dont fucc with the lil kits..you wanna be as accurate as possible...here is a good one that comes with the calibration liquid..i got an oakton....

Oakton *pH* *Tester* with Calibration Solutions 
*$146.95* GEMPLER'S


----------



## howak47 (Jun 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> oh and get a digital ph pen..dont fucc with the lil kits..you wanna be as accurate as possible...here is a good one that comes with the calibration liquid..i got an oakton....
> 
> Oakton *pH* *Tester* with Calibration Solutions
> *$146.95* GEMPLER'S


 yea i have been wantin one of those just a little low on funds at the moment but i will get 1 soon! i think iam going to start over i just changed water and added 1/4 of 20-20-20 so if i dont see a change by saturday they are gettin pulled up!thanks for the link that looks like a real nice ph tester


----------



## howak47 (Jun 25, 2009)

well heres a couple of pics of the one thats been flowering for about 5 weeks she is smellin so sweet allmost ready!!!!!! THe little 6inch is lookin like is ready to come down i will post a pic of it tomorrow the lights went off before i could take one tonight!!!thanks for watchin!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

well it looks like about 5 or 6 out of the 12 made it !!!!!! so i will be growin all of them in this pot well heres a couple of pics and a pic of the little nug on the 6inch plant its lookin ready to be cut real soon


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well heres a couple of pics of the one thats been flowering for about 5 weeks she is smellin so sweet allmost ready!!!!!! THe little 6inch is lookin like is ready to come down i will post a pic of it tomorrow the lights went off before i could take one tonight!!!thanks for watchin!!!!


 lookin good man keep up the good work


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good man keep up the good work


 thanks for the comment pit!!!the zona has all the leaves burned off of it but where i topped it at is really green but i still think iam goin to start them over ! thanks agian


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

Sicc got banned??????WTF????this is crazy!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Sicc got banned??????WTF????this is crazy!


i just talked to him on growitup and he said he has no idea why they banned him!!!!thats messed up he said to be careful what u say in your private messages cause they can read those allso!!!!yea thats crazy he is a big help to everyone and they go and do him like datdat pisses me off


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

yea man i been knowin they read your pm's


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man i been knowin they read your pm's


 dats just what sicc told me and for all of us just to be carefull of what we say!what do u think of my pics?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

looks like you got it man!lookin ok to me!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> looks like you got it man!lookin ok to me!


 thanks purp! i think iam going to start over on the zona sprouts tommorow tey look like shit lolololo no big deal i got sum more zona seeds and more bagseeds than i know what to do with well thanks again for comment


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

my friend has 2 big sativa plants 1 is in the ground and the other is in a 5gal bucket!he gave me a cliping off of it today so iam going to try to clone it i cut it at a angle and damped end with water and dipped it in rooting harmone stuck it in a container and put stick beside it to hold it up. did i do this right?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> my friend has 2 big sativa plants 1 is in the ground and the other is in a 5gal bucket!he gave me a cliping off of it today so iam going to try to clone it i cut it at a angle and damped end with water and dipped it in rooting harmone stuck it in a container and put stick beside it to hold it up. did i do this right?


 yep looks right to me put a dome over it and cut the fan leaves so it wont focus on new groth and more on root development


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yep looks right to me put a dome over it and cut the fan leaves so it wont focus on new groth and more on root development


 should i just cut the ones close to bottom and leave the ones at the top? will a plastic bag work for a dome?thanks pit


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont know too much about clones my man..but i think they look worse before they get better..spmepne please correct me if im wrong


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2009)

This is 1 that showed sex about 2 weeks ago shes doing really good.shes got nice pink stemsheres a few pics!!!! ENJOY allso went an got another big 150watt cfl!!!!!!let me know what everyone thanks


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i dont know too much about clones my man..but i think they look worse before they get better..spmepne please correct me if im wrong


 well mine is deffently lookin worse lololo!!! i think i did it right but i had it in the trunk of my car for about 1 hour in 100 degree heat.my friend that gave it to me stays a little ways from my house.we will see what happens maybe it will make it thanks for comment purp


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2009)

well i cut,trimmed,and hung up the little 6inch plant hs morning!looks like its only going to be a nice blunt heres a pic


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i dont know too much about clones my man..but i think they look worse before they get better..spmepne please correct me if im wrong


 yea your right man and yea a plastic bag will work a big one a mist them let it breath every day it will recover where abouts on the plant did you take the cutting?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea your right man and yea a plastic bag will work a big one a mist them let it breath every day it will recover where abouts on the plant did you take the cutting?


 yea i cut it at an angle with a razer blade myself it aint lookin good i just put bag around it and gave it sum water


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

yea dont sweat it they look like shit sometimes before they grow but i usually cut all the big fanleafs in half on the clone as i exolained eariler and remember to not smother it with the bag we just want higer humidity right now you can get some heat on the bottom to like a heating pad


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea dont sweat it they look like shit sometimes before they grow but i usually cut all the big fanleafs in half on the clone as i exolained eariler and remember to not smother it with the bag we just want higer humidity right now you can get some heat on the bottom to like a heating pad


 thanks for the info pit!i put a bag over it now we will just wait and see what happends


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well its day 6 and it looks like only 4 made it!!!!its been hot has hell where iam at need to find sum shade to put them under!i think 4 will do fine .whats does everyone think?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well its day 6 and it looks like only 4 made it!!!!its been hot has hell where iam at need to find sum shade to put them under!i think 4 will do fine .whats does everyone think?


 
From the looks of it... Seems like them sprouts are loving that Sun Light.. prolly need to water them .. Soil looks Dry.. but looking good..


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> From the looks of it... Seems like them sprouts are loving that Sun Light.. prolly need to water them .. Soil looks Dry.. but looking good..


 thanks man yea i watered them right after i took this pic!otherpics are on page 9 well thanks again for comment


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice set of shoots. Good thing you started with bagseed. That is how I started. Thanks god I did not use good genetics for my first 2 grows..... man did I learn l lot!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 29, 2009)

looks like a great start to a new generation!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Nice set of shoots. Good thing you started with bagseed. That is how I started. Thanks god I did not use good genetics for my first 2 grows..... man did I learn l lot!


 thanks man!!!! yea i have not ordered any seeds yetdid u look at my 1st grow?i only got 1oz out of 3 little plants in aerogarden but it was good as hell


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> looks like a great start to a new generation!


 thanks man!!!!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks man!!!! yea i have not ordered any seeds yetdid u look at my 1st grow?i only got 1oz out of 3 little plants in aerogarden but it was good as hell


No I have not. Got a link?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 29, 2009)

lookin good to me howak..but you think you planted em a lil too close together?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> lookin good to me howak..but you think you planted em a lil too close together?


 thanks purp!! no did not mean to plant them that close be there was 8 other ones in there that did not make it!iam goin to try to spread them out sum!do u think i should try to?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2009)

well not much to say heres sum pics of the 2 1/2 foot plant and sum of the that will be ready in about a week!!!!enjoy and let me know what everyone thinks!!!!!


----------



## pennywise619 (Jun 29, 2009)

subscribed bro, lookin sweet man.....


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 29, 2009)

Lookin good man, the pics you just posted are lookin pretty tasty. 

as for the clone Woot i got my fingers X'd for roots  from the sounds of it you did it right. Keep the inside pretty humid & warm and you should be good to go. Don't forget to give them fresh air for a bit each day though. (once they start to droop put your top/bag back on  )

You can also do domeless cuttings, you need like 5" - 6" cuttings though. Strip off all but the last 3 nodes and bury the bare branch. Doing it this way you don't need the humid dome, cuttings seem to take longer to root but you can do cuttings right into there final home this way  (only done it 5 or so times myself after finding it in someone elses thread  )

Its pretty sad when i enjoy looking at other peoples stuff more than my own lol  keep it up man


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> subscribed bro, lookin sweet man.....


Thanks pennywise!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> Lookin good man, the pics you just posted are lookin pretty tasty.
> 
> as for the clone Woot i got my fingers X'd for roots  from the sounds of it you did it right. Keep the inside pretty humid & warm and you should be good to go. Don't forget to give them fresh air for a bit each day though. (once they start to droop put your top/bag back on  )
> 
> ...


 thanks man !!!yea its smellin tasty to!!as for the clone it looks like shit if it does not make it my friends goin to let me take a couple of cuttings next time i go out to his house thanks for the comment and the info


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 30, 2009)

Plants lookin' good man. And thats cool you got an oz out of your AG. Keep it up homie


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

buds gettin chunky there! very nice!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

is that the zona?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lookin good bro, gonna be dank for sure!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

now that big one is a RIPE plant!Great work ma man.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> is that the zona?


no iam startin over with the zona i got sum more zona seeds that just cracked open goin to order the 3 part GH line TODAY!!!!!!! they will go in aerogarden tonight or tomorrow


----------



## SpeakerBoxx (Jun 30, 2009)

hey howak47 you must be from Florida am i right? Because Arizona ( zona ) is only know down here in Florida, and iv never seen anybody else on this site growing that strain. I am also growing zona!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

SpeakerBoxx said:


> hey howak47 you must be from Florida am i right? Because Arizona ( zona ) is only know down here in Florida, and iv never seen anybody else on this site growing that strain. I am also growing zona!


NO but your close iam in SC bout a 10hour drive!!!!my mans that i was gettin my stuff from(hes locked up)was goin down there and gettin large amounts of zona so i got sum seeds post your threads link i want to check it out


----------



## SpeakerBoxx (Jun 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> NO but your close iam in SC bout a 10hour drive!!!!my mans that i was gettin my stuff from(hes locked up)was goin down there and gettin large amounts of zona so i got sum seeds post your threads link i want to check it out



Oh i see zona is like a florida thing. I got a clone from my cuzin and i just sprouted a seedling yesterday.
Im a beginner at growing.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

SpeakerBoxx said:


> Oh i see zona is like a florida thing. I got a clone from my cuzin and i just sprouted a seedling yesterday.
> Im a beginner at growing.


thats cool man hope your clone does better than mine is doin mine looks like shit!!well iam pretty new to the whole inside growing this is my 3rd grow inside 1st grow i got all males,2nd time i got 1oz from 3 small plants in aerogarden and we will see what happens this time.if u need any help ill try to answer any question u got and if i dont know there is alot of people here that know alot and would be glad to help u


----------



## SpeakerBoxx (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks. Iv learned alot from this site. I will be sure to ask any questions i have.


----------



## king of haiti (Jun 30, 2009)

my boy war told me about your thread good job! +rep im tryin to get some ari goin too


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

king of haiti said:


> my boy war told me about your thread good job! +rep im tryin to get some ari goin too


 thanks man yea get that shit goin!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

The 5 zona seeds i had germanating cracked and they had allmost a 1inch root comin out of seed!!!so i put them in aerogarden! i ordered the 3-part GH line today i should get it in about a week just in time for the babys!!lololwell heres sum pics


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

well i spread the 4 sprouts in bucket with wire apart from each other!!!!they seem to be doing good outside right now!!! when they get taller i want to wrap them all in the wire then move them inside and flower them what does every one think?


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like you're having a blast, and will soon be reaping the benefits yet again!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Looks like you're having a blast, and will soon be reaping the benefits yet again!


 lolool iam havin a blast i cant make myself stop plantin all these seeds i gotyea i hope i reap alot more this time cause i allready killed all that shit but like 2 fat bowl packs left lololothaks for comment kat


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

You got a lil mini op going on uh?Nothing wrong about that!U doin good man!


----------



## NorthWest69 (Jul 1, 2009)

Grow looks good. 
I like all the different shit and lights you got going, I'm reminded of myself.
I probably missed something but why did you plant 4 seedlings in one container, are they feminized seeds, so you know they'll all me female?
What week are those buds in, they look pretty darn good.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 1, 2009)

we have lift off!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 1, 2009)

NorthWest69 said:


> Grow looks good.
> I like all the different shit and lights you got going, I'm reminded of myself.
> I probably missed something but why did you plant 4 seedlings in one container, are they feminized seeds, so you know they'll all me female?
> What week are those buds in, they look pretty darn good.


i planted those seeds in same container as a experament with the wire(there was goin to be more but those 4 are the only ones that made it)there not feminized seeds (i wish)the buds are allmost ready its right at week 7!the other 2 1/2 foot one is only 2 weeks into flowering thanks for the comment north!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Everything is looking good dude. Keep up the nice work!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Everything is looking good dude. Keep up the nice work!


 thanks tom u do the same!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 1, 2009)

DAMNit somehow my room got to 100 today when i was at work!!!!!i hope the zona sprouts are ok if not we will have to do it over again damn ......as many times as it takes


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

100 degrees is really hot man, i have never had my room get that hot with seedlings in it so I don't really know if they will make it or not. You need to get your ventilation worked out or something because 100 degrees with CFL's is unheard of. You need to get an exhaust fan like a 6 inch inline fan or something


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 2, 2009)

Hope they make it ok man. Mine kicked the bucket! But like you said, as many times as it takes. And we learn more each time around. I'd def work on figuring out some kind of exhaust system.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 2, 2009)

just found out 1 of my fans got unplugged yesterday so temp is back down to normal! maybe theyll make it!added extra fan by air vent in room so its sucking all the cool air from vent right over to the system(total 3 fans now).so lets just hope they make it.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> 100 degrees is really hot man, i have never had my room get that hot with seedlings in it so I don't really know if they will make it or not. You need to get your ventilation worked out or something because 100 degrees with CFL's is unheard of. You need to get an exhaust fan like a 6 inch inline fan or something


thanks tom i have been lookin into gettin something like that just have not had the funds! if they dont make it i allready got sum more germanating thanks for the comment!


----------



## NorthWest69 (Jul 2, 2009)

100 degrees is pretty easy to hit with CFL. I know I've done it, and so has Kraken by the sounds of it, and the result is usually death. I was having all sorts of problems keeping cool for a while there too, until I got one of those double fans that fits into your window frame, almost pressurizing the room. This thing cost 30 bucks and can pump cool air in or warm air out. I've never been above 68 degrees since. The thing works like a charm, especially if you consider I was contemplating spending $400 on an air-conditioner!


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

All you need is a real exhaust fan and you can run a bunch of CFL's no problem. For like 120 dollars you can have all of you temp issues solved and it will allow you to upgrade to HID in the future


----------



## howak47 (Jul 2, 2009)

NorthWest69 said:


> 100 degrees is pretty easy to hit with CFL. I know I've done it, and so has Kraken by the sounds of it, and the result is usually death. I was having all sorts of problems keeping cool for a while there too, until I got one of those double fans that fits into your window frame, almost pressurizing the room. This thing cost 30 bucks and can pump cool air in or warm air out. I've never been above 68 degrees since. The thing works like a charm, especially if you consider I was contemplating spending $400 on an air-conditioner!


 WELL I GOT 3 FANS IN THERE NOW AND ONE IS PULLIN THE AIR FROM AIR CONDTIONER SO THE TEMP IS BACK DOWN TO NORMAL THANKS FOR THE ADDVISE


----------



## howak47 (Jul 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> All you need is a real exhaust fan and you can run a bunch of CFL's no problem. For like 120 dollars you can have all of you temp issues solved and it will allow you to upgrade to HID in the future


YEA I NEED TO GET A EXHAUST FAN DONT HAVE THE CASH RIGHT NOW BUT I GOT THE TEMP BACK UNDER CONTROL NOW BUT  BAD NEWS THE ROOTS ARE BURNED FROM HELL N BACK THEY are fucked GOT SUM MORE GERMANATING RIGHT NOW B BACK IN BIS IN COUPLE OF DAYS!!!!!!I DID GET A SONY CYBER-SHOT CAMARA TODAY!!!WORKS REALLY GOOD ILL POST SUM BUD PICS LATER TONIGHTTHANKS


----------



## howak47 (Jul 2, 2009)

HERES SUM PICS TAKEN WITH MY NEW CAMARA!!!! 1ST FEW PICS ARE OF THE PLANT THAT WILL BE READY FOR HARVEST IN A COUPLE OF DAYSTHE LAST FEW ARE OF THE 2 1/2 FT TALL PLANT ITS A LITTLE OVER 3 WEEKS INTO FLOWER!!!!LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK ABOUT THE PICS! ENJOY


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 2, 2009)

lookin really good man sorry to hear about your temp problems that sucks glad you got it under control man keep up the good work


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 2, 2009)

looks like they can use another 2-3 weeks before u harvest .. but it's all u ... looks good tho .. keep it up


----------



## EpyxN (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn man those are turning into some beauties. Glad to see that you have solved your heat problem. Heat always sucks. Got my fingers X'd for the young ones


----------



## howak47 (Jul 3, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin really good man sorry to hear about your temp problems that sucks glad you got it under control man keep up the good work


 THANKS PITYEA THAT TEMP PROBLEM COSTED ME MY ZONA SPROUTS SO IAM STARTING OVER WITH THEM!~ THANKS AGAIN FOR THE COMMENT


----------



## howak47 (Jul 3, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> Damn man those are turning into some beauties. Glad to see that you have solved your heat problem. Heat always sucks. Got my fingers X'd for the young ones


 THANKS EPYXNWELL U CAN UN X YOUR FINGERS CAUSE THEY ARE DEADBUT I GOT MORE THAT WILL BE PUT IN AEROGARDEN IN COUPLE OF DAYSTHANKS FOR COMMENT


----------



## MrAlex (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice pix man... those nugz look dense. Awesome... Let me know how much you get outta that 1st one.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 3, 2009)

MrAlex said:


> Very nice pix man... those nugz look dense. Awesome... Let me know how much you get outta that 1st one.


 thankx alex,yea its thick as shit!!!!i will let u know how much that one is when its done!thankx again for comment


----------



## howak47 (Jul 3, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> looks like they can use another 2-3 weeks before u harvest .. but it's all u ... looks good tho .. keep it up


 yea it could go for another 2 weeks probly but i like it when it still has a little bit of white hairs still in it for that jacked up high lololol thanks for comment


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 3, 2009)

Lookin good bro, lookin real good. Keep it up!


----------



## EpyxN (Jul 3, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THANKS EPYXNWELL U CAN UN X YOUR FINGERS CAUSE THEY ARE DEADBUT I GOT MORE THAT WILL BE PUT IN AEROGARDEN IN COUPLE OF DAYSTHANKS FOR COMMENT


damn you know how to kill a buzz  sorry to hear it man.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 4, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> damn you know how to kill a buzz  sorry to hear it man.


yea it sucks but at least it happened at 2 weeks instead 8 weeks!lolo seeds that have been germanating are bout ready to be put in aerogarden so we will try againLolo thanks for comment


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

man the zonas fuccin died???


----------



## howak47 (Jul 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man the zonas fuccin died???


 YEA MAN WHEN MY ROOM GOT TO 100 THE OTHER DAY IT FUCKED THE ZONAS ALL UP I GOT SUME I WILL BE PUTTIN IN AEROGARDEN TODAY OR MONDAY


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 5, 2009)

DAmn man sorry to hear that..Hydroponics is not as fogiving as soil so you really gotta make sure is exact or you got consequences.Stay on your p's and q's.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> DAmn man sorry to hear that..Hydroponics is not as fogiving as soil so you really gotta make sure is exact or you got consequences.Stay on your p's and q's.


 yea its ok iam bout to post sum pics of the new ones in aerogarden maybe theyll make it!!!!the 3 fans seem to be keeping it around 77--80 during day and about 65--73 at night so thats good thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Jul 5, 2009)

well heres sum pics!!!!!the first two are of 2 zona sprouts in aerogarden the others(3) in aerogarden have not shed there seeds yet!the rest of the pics are of the 2 1/2 ft plant and the one with the big bud on it!!so tell me what u all think.......thanks


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 5, 2009)

lookin good man


----------



## howak47 (Jul 5, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> lookin good man


 THANKS 420!!!!!


----------



## Prot3us1 (Jul 5, 2009)

i love ag grows...as far as im concerned they are just awesome haha...nicely done there!


----------



## NorthWest69 (Jul 6, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2009)

Prot3us1 said:


> i love ag grows...as far as im concerned they are just awesome haha...nicely done there!


thanks prot! lololo yea they are pretty awesome but i want to build something a bit bigger maybe in a couple of months.well talks for comment


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2009)

NorthWest69 said:


> looks good.


thanks northwest


----------



## EpyxN (Jul 6, 2009)

looking good  nice to see young ones


----------



## grow space (Jul 6, 2009)

yo man-so sweet grow space and nice plants.how many cfls ant what wattages are those.


keep up the good work...


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo man-so sweet grow space and nice plants.how many cfls ant what wattages are those.
> 
> 
> keep up the good work...


thanks growspace I have 7 cfls 2 of them are the big 150watts the other 5 are 100 watt! also have a 2 foot florecent light and the 3 lights in aerogarden! thanks again for comment!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> looking good  nice to see young ones


thanks man!!!!! yea i hope these little ones make it


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 6, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks growspace I have 7 cfls 2 of them are the big 150watts the other 5 are 100 watt! also have a 2 foot florecent light and the 3 lights in aerogarden! thanks again for comment!!!!


 hey man those are 150w replacement bulbs//not 150w but puts out like a 150w...I have a 105w. cfl that is a 400w. replacement!Its MASSIVE!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> hey man those are 150w replacement bulbs//not 150w but puts out like a 150w...I have a 105w. cfl that is a 400w. replacement!Its MASSIVE!


 yea thats what i meant to say lolo thanks purp!!!!i have seen a 300w but not the 400 that shit s probly huge can u put one of those 300 or 400 watt ones in the same socket as a 150w replacement?


----------



## motif (Jul 6, 2009)

Sure can buddy


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS! THE 2 1/2 ft plant is 2 days away from 4th week into flwering the one big bud is right at 9th week of flowering going to cut it in 2 or 3 days it smells so dank got a nice sprout of a unknown strain someone gave me in little pot!wll tell me what u all think of the pics


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Jul 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES A FEW PICS! THE 2 1/2 ft plant is 2 days away from 4th week into flwering the one big bud is right at 9th week of flowering going to cut it in 2 or 3 days it smells so dank got a nice sprout of a unknown strain someone gave me in little pot!wll tell me what u all think of the pics


NICE GROW! Stopping in to say howdy.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea thats what i meant to say lolo thanks purp!!!!i have seen a 300w but not the 400 that shit s probly huge can u put one of those 300 or 400 watt ones in the same socket as a 150w replacement?


 Ok..A 300 or 400w. c fl? or replacement? if replacement like i got yes indeed..but a true 300 or 400w cfl..IDK man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 8, 2009)

lookin good man keep up the great work


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 9, 2009)

very nice! that bud weight bout to pac on!



howak47 said:


> HERES A FEW PICS! THE 2 1/2 ft plant is 2 days away from 4th week into flwering the one big bud is right at 9th week of flowering going to cut it in 2 or 3 days it smells so dank got a nice sprout of a unknown strain someone gave me in little pot!wll tell me what u all think of the pics


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2009)

SlickRickMcgee said:


> NICE GROW! Stopping in to say howdy.


thanks rick!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good man keep up the great work


thanks for comment pit! goin to post sum new pics tonight!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Ok..A 300 or 400w. c fl? or replacement? if replacement like i got yes indeed..but a true 300 or 400w cfl..IDK man!


 thanks for the info purp yea iam going to have to get one of those since all i need to get is the bulb!can u post a pic of yours?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> very nice! that bud weight bout to pac on!


thanks man!yea its gettin thicker by the day allmost ready now


----------



## Prot3us1 (Jul 9, 2009)

nice bud action man, im about to go down to my grow room and snap a few pics too, feel free to drop in my thread again any time man.

prot!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 9, 2009)

here ya go..i use 2 of these with 3 75w replacements (not sure what watt) and the 400w HPS air-cooled


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2009)

Prot3us1 said:


> nice bud action man, im about to go down to my grow room and snap a few pics too, feel free to drop in my thread again any time man.
> 
> prot!


thanks for the comment man! i just stopped by your thread nice budssssssss


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> here ya go..i use 2 of these with 3 75w replacements (not sure what watt) and the 400w HPS air-cooled


thanks for the pic purp!iam goin to get a couple of those in a week or so.my gh line nutrients will be here on the 14th---18th!cant wait to start it.well thanks again


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2009)

heres sum new pics the one in little pot is now 2 weeks old.the big plant is at 5weeks into flowering.the big bud will be cut on sunday its about to start week 10 of flowering.only 3 out of the 5 zona sprouts in aerogarden made it.well enjoy the pics tell me what u all think.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> heres sum new pics the one in little pot is now 2 weeks old.the big plant is at 5weeks into flowering.the big bud will be cut on sunday its about to start week 10 of flowering.only 3 out of the 5 zona sprouts in aerogarden made it.well enjoy the pics tell me what u all think.


 Lookin as good as they can be howak!Good work.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Lookin as good as they can be howak!Good work.


thanks for the comment purp!i will take sum better pics when i get home today i have been out of town all week so i have been usein this phone cause i dont have a computer where iam at.thanks again!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 11, 2009)

Lookin damn good bro, keep it up.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 12, 2009)

lookin good man keep up the good work


----------



## howak47 (Jul 12, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Lookin damn good bro, keep it up.


THANKS FOX!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good man keep up the good work


 THANKS FOR THE COMMENT PIT


----------



## howak47 (Jul 12, 2009)

WELL I CUT THE BIG BUD DOWN LAST NIGHT(SATURDAY) TRIMMED IT AND HUNG UP IN CLOSET! ITS SMELLIN SO SWEET CANT WAIT TO TRY IT OUT!!!!!! ALSO I GOT MY NEW PH METER IN MAIL YESTERDAY AND WHILE I WAS OUT OF TOWN I PICKED UP A NEW BOWL!STILL WAITIN ON THE GH 3 PART NUTRIENTS LINE TO GET HERE SHOULD BE HERE ANY DAY NOW WELL HERES A COUPLE OF PICS ENJOY LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I CUT THE BIG BUD DOWN LAST NIGHT(SATURDAY) TRIMMED IT AND HUNG UP IN CLOSET! ITS SMELLIN SO SWEET CANT WAIT TO TRY IT OUT!!!!!! ALSO I GOT MY NEW PH METER IN MAIL YESTERDAY AND WHILE I WAS OUT OF TOWN I PICKED UP A NEW BOWL!STILL WAITIN ON THE GH 3 PART NUTRIENTS LINE TO GET HERE SHOULD BE HERE ANY DAY NOW WELL HERES A COUPLE OF PICS ENJOY LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


Lookin dank bro! You're gonna love the GH nutes.


----------



## EpyxN (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't wait to get a smoke report   woot


----------



## howak47 (Jul 13, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Lookin dank bro! You're gonna love the GH nutes.


thanks fox! yea i have heard only good shit bout Gh line!i cant wait to start using it


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 13, 2009)

go to progressive-growth.com to get a real feed chart cause the one on the site is just for vegging..Come time to flower you gotta use alot more (P)


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> go to progressive-growth.com to get a real feed chart cause the one on the site is just for vegging..Come time to flower you gotta use alot more (P)


Man, I wish I would have realized you were using a different feeding chart than me. I'm gonna start following that one. 

Is this what you have been following the whole time?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 13, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Man, I wish I would have realized you were using a different feeding chart than me. I'm gonna start following that one.
> 
> Is this what you have been following the whole time?


 ohhhh..the chart they give you for veggin is A1..but when it comes down to flowering the (P) content has to be much higher


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ohhhh..the chart they give you for veggin is A1..but when it comes down to flowering the (P) content has to be much higher


Well then I need to up that shit big time! I've been using less than half that amount. Fuck!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 13, 2009)

hey does anyone have a ph mater like the one i got ? do i leave meter in water till the meter stops changin or just dip it in water and put the cap on it? not sure how to use it need sum help please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2009)

heres a couple of pics of the bud after hanging for 3 days and curing in jar for 5 daysallmost ready to smoke  this was a 12gram bud i cut it in half


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2009)

well i finally got my GH nutrients today changed water in aerogarden and added 1st dose of GH nutrients and checked ph it was 6.2 hopefully it will pick em up cause they where startin to look like shit!!! well other plant is 6 weeks into fowering its doing really good!also theres a pic of my 3little mini girls hahahaha tell me what u all think


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 16, 2009)

Shit's looking real good man! Hopefully you like the GH nutes. They're working great for me. 

Those buds are looking tasty!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Shit's looking real good man! Hopefully you like the GH nutes. They're working great for me.
> 
> Those buds are looking tasty!


 thanks fox!!!!yea i think i will like the gh line I have heard nothing but good things bout it.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks fox!!!!yea i think i will like the gh line I have heard nothing but good things bout it.


Right on man! I like them a lot. I plan on getting the complete line for the next grow.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Right on man! I like them a lot. I plan on getting the complete line for the next grow.


 yea i wanted to get the complete line but was short on cash>>> my girl just had a major surgery done so i have not had much time to be online and have had no extra money  but i will en up getting it sometime


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i wanted to get the complete line but was short on cash>>> my girl just had a major surgery done so i have not had much time to be online and have had no extra money  but i will en up getting it sometime


Sorry to hear about your girl havin' to have surgery. 

Same reason I didn't get it all at once, no cash. It'll all be good soon.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Sorry to hear about your girl havin' to have surgery.
> 
> Same reason I didn't get it all at once, no cash. It'll all be good soon.


 thanks fox.......yea its goin to be a long recovery.......but anyways yea it wont be to long before i order the complete shit


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i finally got my GH nutrients today changed water in aerogarden and added 1st dose of GH nutrients and checked ph it was 6.2 hopefully it will pick em up cause they where startin to look like shit!!! well other plant is 6 weeks into fowering its doing really good!also theres a pic of my 3little mini girls hahahaha tell me what u all think





howak47 said:


> heres a couple of pics of the bud after hanging for 3 days and curing in jar for 5 daysallmost ready to smoke  this was a 12gram bud i cut it in half


HELL YES!! those young cured buds look nice, i'm digging the crystals.

you're new to the GH line? what were you using before? i started on Flora Series, and then switched to Flora Nova for the simplicity of it. both perform about the same IMO.


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> HELL YES!! those young cured buds look nice, i'm digging the crystals.
> 
> you're new to the GH line? what were you using before? i started on Flora Series, and then switched to Flora Nova for the simplicity of it. both perform about the same IMO.
> 
> ...


thanks man yea they smell dank have a lemon fruity smell uuummmm!!!!! i was using a 20-20-20 mix for veg and a super bloom for flowering both came from ace hardware really cheap well hanks again for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2009)

heres a nug that was in a jar cureing i took a little sample and iam high as hellit taste pretty good to


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i finally got my GH nutrients today changed water in aerogarden and added 1st dose of GH nutrients and checked ph it was 6.2 hopefully it will pick em up cause they where startin to look like shit!!! well other plant is 6 weeks into fowering its doing really good!also theres a pic of my 3little mini girls hahahaha tell me what u all think


 
Looking good howak.. My growing homies use them GH line Nutes.. im sure u gonna love them.. them buds are getting fater on that plant.. looks crystaly.. keep it up


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> heres a nug that was in a jar cureing i took a little sample and iam high as hellit taste pretty good to


 
nice looking bud...


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Looking good howak.. My growing homies use them GH line Nutes.. im sure u gonna love them.. them buds are getting fater on that plant.. looks crystaly.. keep it up


 thanks lax!!!! yea i can allready tell that the nutrients are workin great with the 3 zonas in aerogarden cause they were turnin brown and startin to look like shit but now 3 days after addin GH they are lookin 100% better iam about to post sum to pics!thanks again for comment


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2009)

heres a couple of pics of the zona plants in aerogarden 3 days after addin GH nutrients!!!! they look 100% better they were startin to turn brown!cant belive how good its workin!allso mixed up sum GH for the big plant thats like 6 1/2 weeks into flowering. last pics are of the unknown strain in pot i just topped it last night,and a pic of my 3 little mini girls they look crazy!!!let me know what u all think of the pics


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome!  When I switched to GH, my plants got very happy too.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Awesome!  When I switched to GH, my plants got very happy too.


 yea iam so glad they picked back up! thanks for comment


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice man! +rep for you

p.s. Got some more pics of mine in my journal!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

lookin very good man keep up the good work and ive herd nothing but goood about gh's line goood luck


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin very good man keep up the good work and ive herd nothing but goood about gh's line goood luck



nice dogs bro...i got a pit/lab mix myself. I love pits, great dogs.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Very nice man! +rep for you
> 
> p.s. Got some more pics of mine in my journal!


 thanks rebel!!!!ok i will check em out


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin very good man keep up the good work and ive herd nothing but goood about gh's line goood luck


 thanks pit!!!!yea the GH nutrients are workin great so far thanks again for comment


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2009)

heres sum more pics of the one thats a little over 6 1/2 weeks into flowering its smellin so dank allready and covered in crystels!!!!i have one other pic of the 3 minigirls they are goin to each have 2 nugs on them!!!hahahahahwell not much more to say i will post sum more pics of the zona in aerogarden in 1 or 2 days! let me know what u all think of pics


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn son! Those pics are looking fresh!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Damn son! Those pics are looking fresh!


 thanks fox yea they are lookin dank!!!


----------



## stylez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice. you say you have one six weeks into flowering huh? how long would you say it takes til theyre ready. I have one about six weeks in as well but to me it seems like its going super slow. But then this is my first grow so Im learning as i go.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

stylez said:


> very nice. you say you have one six weeks into flowering huh? how long would you say it takes til theyre ready. I have one about six weeks in as well but to me it seems like its going super slow. But then this is my first grow so Im learning as i go.


 different strains take different amount of times id say 8 to 9 maby even 10 weeks it all depends on the plant it will tell you when its ready what kinda light u got it under?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

stylez said:


> very nice. you say you have one six weeks into flowering huh? how long would you say it takes til theyre ready. I have one about six weeks in as well but to me it seems like its going super slow. But then this is my first grow so Im learning as i go.


thanks man, the buds in pics are of the one thats 6 1/2 weeks into flowering i will let it go till about 9 weeks but i have had sum that took 10 1/2 weeks.your plant is lookin good just take your time it will probly take 10 weeks is my guess.thanks for comment


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

yea man your plants are lookin great keep up the good work man and i like the three togther the most sll in one container?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 20, 2009)

stylez said:


> very nice. you say you have one six weeks into flowering huh? how long would you say it takes til theyre ready. I have one about six weeks in as well but to me it seems like its going super slow. But then this is my first grow so Im learning as i go.


Looks like you got a sativa growing there. They have longer flowering times to begin with, so it should be 10 to 11 weeks.


----------



## AGSteve (Jul 20, 2009)

looking good howak. subd.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Looks like you got a sativa growing there. They have longer flowering times to begin with, so it should be 10 to 11 weeks.


 yea the last plant the 1 big bud on it it took 10 weeks this shit looks like it will be worth the wait!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> looking good howak. subd.


 thanks man!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea man your plants are lookin great keep up the good work man and i like the three togther the most sll in one container?


 thanks pit yea i like the 3 mini girls to!!!hahaha iam bout to post sum more pics and a zona update!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

looks like the zona plants have recoveredthanks to the GH nutrients!!!! They are 3 weeks old PH was 6.2 and i added a little bit more nutrients cause i was under feeding them (thanks purp)added what i left out the 1st time!!!!!!well tell me what u all think and do you think i should go ahead and topp them?they all got 3 nobes but 1


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

Heres a couple more pics of the minigirls and of the one thats allmost 7 weeks into flowering!!!!! ENJOY


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres a couple more pics of the minigirls and of the one thats allmost 7 weeks into flowering!!!!! ENJOY


Your ladies are looking great!!! 

I waited til the 4th node both times and it worked pretty well. I don't know if there is a recommended time or size, but I'm pretty sure it's really just up to you.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Your ladies are looking great!!!
> 
> I waited til the 4th node both times and it worked pretty well. I don't know if there is a recommended time or size, but I'm pretty sure it's really just up to you.


 THANKS FOX!!YEA I HAVE DONE IT ON THE 4TH BUT CANT REMEMBER IF I HAVE EVER DONE IT ON THE 3RD I GUESS IT WILL BE OK!!!!!THANKS FOR THE COMMENT


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

heres a little piece of that big bud this has been hung for 3 days and cured in jar for 2 weeks i just smoked it and iam high as hell right now really really high


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

i top at the first node lol no shit i reall do tho and it works fine the 3rd is definatly ok go for it and thos did recover very well great job lookin very good man wonderful job


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i top at the first node lol no shit i reall do tho and it works fine the 3rd is definatly ok go for it and thos did recover very well great job lookin very good man wonderful job


 thanks for the comment pit!!!!!no shit u really topp yours at 1st node?i guess it works!!i will topp mine tommorow cause lights just went outthanks again


----------



## Roseman (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are so pretty, I jsut gotta give ya some REP +.


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice man. Wonderful youngins you got growing

I got uploaded pics in mine, check it out!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 21, 2009)

you've been growing side-by-side soil and AG.. which does better with CFL?? i'm thinking the slower growth rate of soil, would be benefit from the less intense light of the CFL. your thoughts?


Shack


----------



## stylez (Jul 21, 2009)

damnit boy? 10 to 11 weeks. I had no idea some plants took that long. I gotta read that book I got one of these days instead of just using it for a rolling tray.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 21, 2009)

stylez said:


> damnit boy? 10 to 11 weeks. I had no idea some plants took that long. I gotta read that book I got one of these days instead of just using it for a rolling tray.


The Internet is th only book I need.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Those are so pretty, I jsut gotta give ya some REP +.


 thanks for the comment and the rep roseman


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Very nice man. Wonderful youngins you got growing
> 
> I got uploaded pics in mine, check it out!


 thanks man!! yea i will check em out


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> you've been growing side-by-side soil and AG.. which does better with CFL?? i'm thinking the slower growth rate of soil, would be benefit from the less intense light of the CFL. your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Shack


 well belive it or not the soil seems to finish faster but i have allso been on 12/12 24/7!!!i grow a 2 foot tall sativa in soil 12/12 from seed and it took 64days total to finish(really fast)iam not really sure but the zona in aerogarden was planted the same time as the 1 unknown in pot in soil so we will see witch is faster! i just topped the 3 in aerogarden and i topped 1 in pot last week i will post sum pics of topped zona later tonight!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2009)

well i topped the 3 zona plants tonight!checked ph it was 6.1 everything is lookin good so far!heres a pic of zonas topped and the 1 unknown strain in pot it was topped like 5 days ago and has sum new growthallso a couple of the setup and one more pic of the 3 minigirlsENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice im growin sum zona now got 8 srouts


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice im growin sum zona now got 8 srouts


 thats cool man u got sum pics,or thread link?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 22, 2009)

Look at how much it has grown just over night new leaves are 1/2 inch bigger than yesterday!!!!!!heres a couple more pics of the 3 mini girls i love these little plants!!!hahahahaha well enjoy


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 22, 2009)

your pictures bring a smile to my face. i look forward to growing in soil.


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> your pictures bring a smile to my face. i look forward to growing in soil.
> 
> 
> Shack


thanks for comment!when u goin to start a soil grow?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 23, 2009)

shoot not till later this year, probably in the winter at some point. gotta finish what i've started first!! growing this unruly sativa!!

i ordered beans awhile back, so i know i have good genetics no more bagseed grows after this one.


Shack


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 23, 2009)

lookin fantastic man! I got a few beans myself that I got out of the last bag I had. They are like a light brownish, with dark black polka dots on them o.0 lol!

They going in the dirt soon as they germ.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> shoot not till later this year, probably in the winter at some point. gotta finish what i've started first!! growing this unruly sativa!!
> 
> i ordered beans awhile back, so i know i have good genetics no more bagseed grows after this one.
> 
> ...


 hell yea man sounds like a plan!!! i wish i could order sum beans but i dont want to order them to where iam growin!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> lookin fantastic man! I got a few beans myself that I got out of the last bag I had. They are like a light brownish, with dark black polka dots on them o.0 lol!
> 
> They going in the dirt soon as they germ.


 thanks for the comment man!!!!!i have a shit load of beans just dont know what kind of bud they came from and i have about 30 from 4 dif strains and i know what they are so i guess iam okyea throw them babys in the dirt and getem started!!!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 23, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Look at how much it has grown just over night new leaves are 1/2 inch bigger than yesterday!!!!!!heres a couple more pics of the 3 mini girls i love these little plants!!!hahahahaha well enjoy


Looks like you're having a blast!  I just started LST on mine to increase yeild, and it's making the grow a lot more interesting.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2009)

katatawnic said:


> looks like you're having a blast!  i just started lst on mine to increase yeild, and it's making the grow a lot more interesting.


 yea i am havin a blast hahahah!!!!! Sounds good i will stop buy and check it out


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2009)

WELL I WENT AND GOT 1 OF THOSE 65 WATT =300WATT REPLACMENT CFLS 3900 LUMENS!THE THING IS HUGE I WILL POST SUM PICS OF IT LATER!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2009)

heres that huge cfl i bought going to go get a couple more at the end of next week! they only cost $15


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 23, 2009)

let me know how that big CFL works.. i picked one up and didn't end up using it like i thought i would.. wasn't sure about its efficiency/size ratio.


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> let me know how that big CFL works.. i picked one up and didn't end up using it like i thought i would.. wasn't sure about its efficiency/size ratio.
> 
> 
> Shack


 i will let u know how it works! well the 150 watts cost $11 and they put out about half the lumens as a 300watt replacement witch puts out 3900 lumens and cost $15.99 allso only uses 65watts of electricity!!!!! i think it will work fine but i will let u know after a week or so thanks for comment


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 24, 2009)

That's the exact same CFL that I'm using and they work great.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> That's the exact same CFL that I'm using and they work great.


 how many of those are u using?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

HERES SUM NEW PICS OF THE ONE THATS 7 1/2 WEEKS INTO FLOWERING!! IT SMELLS SO GOOD REALLY SWEET FRUITY SMELLLET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINKENJOY!!!!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> how many of those are u using?


I'm using 4 of them.

Your plants look bomb, dude!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I'm using 4 of them.
> 
> Your plants look bomb, dude!


 what else u use besides those 4?could someone use 5 of those in a 3x4 box with 1 or 2 plants? thanks for the comment on the plant!!!!


----------



## EpyxN (Jul 24, 2009)

Woot looking good gonna be smokin it soon enough


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking really good man, awesome job! Check back in my journal....asap


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES SUM NEW PICS OF THE ONE THATS 7 1/2 WEEKS INTO FLOWERING!! IT SMELLS SO GOOD REALLY SWEET FRUITY SMELLLET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINKENJOY!!!!


 
they starting to pack on some weight now.. Good job


----------



## volcomrider157 (Jul 24, 2009)

lookin good bro, you must not have vegged them for long eh?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> what else u use besides those 4?could someone use 5 of those in a 3x4 box with 1 or 2 plants?  thanks for the comment on the plant!!!!


I have that UV bulb in there. I used two of those big bulbs with four smaller bulbs during veg.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> Woot looking good gonna be smokin it soon enough


 hell yea cant wait to taste it thanks for comment


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> they starting to pack on some weight now.. Good job


 yea they are gettin bigger every day thanks lax !!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Looking really good man, awesome job! Check back in my journal....asap


 thanks for the comment man!!!!i will check it out!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> lookin good bro, you must not have vegged them for long eh?


 thanks man !!! the big plant with the buds on it was outside for 30 days then put inside on 12/12 every thing else has been on 12/12 since seed.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I have that UV bulb in there. I used two of those big bulbs with four smaller bulbs during veg.


 so u think u could use 4 or 5 of them in that area (3x4) for 1 or 2 plants?


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 24, 2009)

Just checking in bro! Got more pics!! Check em and rep em


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Just checking in bro! Got more pics!! Check em and rep em


 all right cool man bout to check em out!!!!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> so u think u could use 4 or 5 of them in that area (3x4) for 1 or 2 plants?


For sure, I got 3 going now.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 25, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> For sure, I got 3 going now.


 hell yea thanks man a good friend of mine is about to setup a low buget grow and was lookin into usin those big cfls so thanks again i thought that would work i just wanted to hear it from sumone else


----------



## pennywise619 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wus up wus up???? Damn bro it's been a long time man..... Well I see things are going well man congrats!!!!!

Gotta new grow check it out.... DANKY DANK!!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/218667-400-watt-mh-hps-12-a.html#post2791519


----------



## stylez (Jul 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES SUM NEW PICS OF THE ONE THATS 7 1/2 WEEKS INTO FLOWERING!! IT SMELLS SO GOOD REALLY SWEET FRUITY SMELLLET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINKENJOY!!!!




Man them babies are lookin nice bud. props Hey where'd you get that big cfl I gotta get me one of them. home depot or somethin'?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 25, 2009)

stylez said:


> Man them babies are lookin nice bud. props Hey where'd you get that big cfl I gotta get me one of them. home depot or somethin'?


 thanks for the comment man!!!!! I got the big cfl at LOWES for $15.99 seems to be workin great


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2009)

well heres a couple of pics of the 3 zona plants in aerogarden!they are doing really good now the GH nurients are working great PH is still at 6.1 .they are just over 3 weeks old and the unknown strain in pot is 4 weeks old!!!! not really to sure how old the 3 minigirls are but i think they have been flowering for about 3 weeks but iam not to sure !!!!!well tell me what u all think


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2009)

well i cut a small bud off the one thats allmost done looks and smells really good.i have it hanging up in closet right now then it will go into jar i will be able to try it in about 4 days cant wait  first 3 pics are before i trimed it and the last 3 are after it was trimed!!!!!!!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i cut a small bud off the one thats allmost done looks and smells really good.i have it hanging up in closet right now then it will go into jar i will be able to try it in about 4 days cant wait  first 3 pics are before i trimed it and the last 3 are after it was trimed!!!!!!!


Hell yeah dude, I took a sample yesterday. Fuckin blew me away! HAHAHA!

Yours looks quite tasty, I might add.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Hell yeah dude, I took a sample yesterday. Fuckin blew me away! HAHAHA!
> 
> Yours looks quite tasty, I might add.


 thanks for the comment fox yea i will let u know how it is in a couple of days when its smokable


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jul 27, 2009)

what a way to leave this thread in suspence.....it looks like its gonna taste purpy with an orange undertone.


----------



## pennywise619 (Jul 27, 2009)

damn bro, some fuckin DANK!!!! Lookin sweet though man....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 27, 2009)

lookin good man keep it up


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> damn bro, some fuckin DANK!!!! Lookin sweet though man....


 thanks for comment pennywise yea its smellin dank as hell


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good man keep it up


thanks pit!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

HarvestFest2010 said:


> what a way to leave this thread in suspence.....it looks like its gonna taste purpy with an orange undertone.


 hahahah yea it kind of smells the way purp does has got a strong fruit smell with a slight skunky smell goin to be sum good shit i hope!!!!!thanks for comment


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

well i got 3 new sprouts in 12 oz cups got a half oz bag from a guy down the road it was sum killer shit found 4 seeds out of the whole bag and 3 sprouted!!!! it was sum real light green lookin buds very tasty so we will see how they do in the cups for now!!!!!


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 27, 2009)

I got some damn good 5th wheel from a buddy of mine the other night. Had TWO seeds in the whole oz, very nice.


oh, and great grow you got going man...got updated pics of mine!!


----------



## Roseman (Jul 27, 2009)

Sure looks good, looks great!

I hope you know over 30 days, it gets more potent and sweeter tasting, if cured properly.

We CURE pot, to make it taste sweeter, smell sweeter, to avoid bud-mold, to make it more Smokable, to get the chemical and clorophyll taste out, and to increase the potency. A GOOD cure takes 4 weeks, and some conisours (mispelled) cure it up to 6 to 8 weeks.

The idea behind curing was learned from tobacco growers. Curing is a biological process of allowing the SUGARS and STARCHES to change into something MORE pleasant to the taste and smell. Normally the SUGARS and STARCHES taste HARSH and not so pleasant. To grow, Plants need SUGARS that convert into starches from Fertilizers and sunlight. Curing also removes alot of clorophyll or the clorophyll taste that is sort of a grassy leafy medicine chemical taste and leaves a sweet tastey pleasant taste.
Also, we cure pot to avoid MOLD that can come within 30 days AFTER Drying.

We cure pot in jars, in darkness, in a cool place. After being placed in the jar, we store them in a dark cool place, then we re-open the jar once a day, smell it, inspect it, let it breathe for a few seconds and then re-seal it. IF we smell an unpleasant "nose pinching" smell, or see white growth, we need to immedialtey remove it from
the jar and DRY it some more for a few more days.

When you first harvest the buds, save some moist large stems in the refrigarator, in a baggie. If you dry it too much, you can add a small piece of stem back, to remoisten it some.

I have CURED pot one week in jars, and tasted it, and then Cured it 4 weeks and tasted it. If you will try the same experiment, or ask any experienced grower, you'll learn (taste) the difference. It is much more potent, and mush sweeter tasting, and smells much better too.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the info roseman!!!!i will def try to cure for 4 weeks to see the diffence.my 1st indoor grow i cured for 3 weeks and it tasted really good !!i like the pics of drying in the boxs like that iam goin to have to do that at the end of this grow!!well thanks again for the comment and the info


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

well this mourning the 3 in cups were no where near the top of the dome now just after 12 hours they have grown a whole inch and had to remove domes!!!! allso the unknown strain and the zona they are growin like crazy those GH nutrients really are workin cant belive they work this good!!! i will post sum more bud pics in a little while just took sum good ones!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well this mourning the 3 in cups were no where near the top of the dome now just after 12 hours they have grown a whole inch and had to remove domes!!!! allso the unknown strain and the zona they are growin like crazy those GH nutrients really are workin cant belive they work this good!!! i will post sum more bud pics in a little while just took sum good ones!!!


Don't you just love how fast they grow?! 

I'm still using GH, but switched from FloraNova to MaxiGro (and MaxiBloom to come). It's powder instead of liquid, came in a 1 kg (2.2 lbs.) bag, and you use 1-2 tsp. per gallon of water. (That's not PPM of course, just what the dosage instructions are on the bag.) MaxiGro & MaxiBloom are the same thing as FloraNova's Grow & Bloom, but much cheaper (it was $16) and it lasts much longer than the liquid does. I've found this powder much easier to measure and handle than the liquid, too. The FloraNova is *so thick* that it's a pain to measure and mix compared to the MaxiGro powder that dissolves in seconds, with no "residue" left at the bottom of your reservoir or watering jug like other powder nutes I've used. I'll probably test some of the GH additives down the road, when finances allow for it. But GH MaxiGro is all I currently use, and my plants are very happy!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Don't you just love how fast they grow?!
> 
> I'm still using GH, but switched from FloraNova to MaxiGro (and MaxiBloom to come). It's powder instead of liquid, came in a 1 kg (2.2 lbs.) bag, and you use 1-2 tsp. per gallon of water. (That's not PPM of course, just what the dosage instructions are on the bag.) MaxiGro & MaxiBloom are the same thing as FloraNova's Grow & Bloom, but much cheaper (it was $16) and it lasts much longer than the liquid does. I've found this powder much easier to measure and handle than the liquid, too. The FloraNova is *so thick* that it's a pain to measure and mix compared to the MaxiGro powder that dissolves in seconds, with no "residue" left at the bottom of your reservoir or watering jug like other powder nutes I've used. I'll probably test some of the GH additives down the road, when finances allow for it. But GH MaxiGro is all I currently use, and my plants are very happy!


 hell yea the gh line works alot better than what i was usin!! iam going to look into getting some of the gh maxigro for my plants in the soil instead of useing the liquid and save it just for the ones in aerogarden! thanks for the comment and the info


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

well not much to say but they are smellin great it is allmost 8 weeks in and i touched a bud and they are rock solid when does everyone think i should harvest? normally i would have allready chopped it down cause i usally want a up high but this one i want it to be a couch lock high hahahah so what does everyone think?


----------



## pennywise619 (Jul 28, 2009)

Lookin fuckin sweet bro. I personally love the couch lock (Indica), and begin counting days (9 weeks) from the day the first pistols pop up, not when I switch the lights to 12/12. Another thing you can base your harvest time on is by the trichromes, but of course you know that.....


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin fuckin sweet bro. I personally love the couch lock (Indica), and begin counting days (9 weeks) from the day the first pistols pop up, not when I switch the lights to 12/12. Another thing you can base your harvest time on is by the trichromes, but of course you know that.....


thanks man!yea i think i did count when i saw 1st pistols this time its allmost 8 weeks i will probly let it go another 2 or 3 days!i got one of those mini handheld microscopes so i can see trichromes looked last night and they where orenge and redish with a little milky coler thanks again for comment


----------



## AGSteve (Jul 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well not much to say but they are smellin great it is allmost 8 weeks in and i touched a bud and they are rock solid when does everyone think i should harvest? normally i would have allready chopped it down cause i usally want a up high but this one i want it to be a couch lock high hahahah so what does everyone think?


mmm. nice work man.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> mmm. nice work man.


 thanks for the comment steve!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

damn bro ur growing the hell out of that reg weed. shit i would smoke. good luck


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn bro ur growing the hell out of that reg weed. shit i would smoke. good luck


 hell yea but allmost all of it is mids not reg!!!!!thanks for the comment


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

mids=better grown out regs. same shit. plus rep to u


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

well i have decided to go ahead and cut the 2 main buds off plant and let the other buds go a little longer i need sum shit to smoke and i need money hahahahaha!!! i will post sum pics later tonight


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> mids=better grown out regs. same shit. plus rep to u


 yea i guess your right hahah thanks for the rep man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i guess your right hahah thanks for the rep man


 
you knoooooooooooooow how i do bro. you got a green thumb


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you knoooooooooooooow how i do bro. you got a green thumb


 hahahaha thanks man u got a link to your grow?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

i dont post shit on here sorry


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i dont post shit on here sorry


Ain't a damn thing wrong with that.


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jul 28, 2009)

That was the best two hours ever, yup. I looked at this thread for two hours....and the last time i saw it i was searching so i didn't see the whole story on the big mid plant. All the seed people are getting pissy cause 80% of the advertised strains are really mids. I seen on here mids going auto and shit. Anyways really cool thread. Really shows how a basic a setup can be accually produce.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

HarvestFest2010 said:


> That was the best two hours ever, yup. I looked at this thread for two hours....and the last time i saw it i was searching so i didn't see the whole story on the big mid plant. All the seed people are getting pissy cause 80% of the advertised strains are really mids. I seen on here mids going auto and shit. Anyways really cool thread. Really shows how a basic a setup can be accually produce.


 thanks man!well ever since after my 1st indoor grow with aerogarden i started growing everything on 12/12 from seed and it has been workin great for the past 5 months i can start and finish a plant in 68-90 days growing like thisthey are just smaller plants and yeild sumwere between 7 -- 15 grams of dank ass bud every time hahahathanks for checkin my thread out!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i dont post shit on here sorry


 thats cool


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

well i cut off the 2 main buds and i am goin to let the other little buds stay on a bit longer!heres sum pics the 1st ones are of the buds just cut off plant then sum of the buds trimmed one of it hanging in closet and the last pic is what plant looks like nowlet me know what u all think of the pics!!!!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 28, 2009)

JEALOUS!!













You pulled these buds with CFL?! Was this out of the soil, throughout my growing I've developed a strong suspicion that CFL growing is more successful with CFL.. PROVE ME RIGHT!! Those came out of soil under CFL??



GOOD WORK!! +rep


Shack


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

you could pass that off has dank to stupid people dog thats how good it looks. i would pay a bill 125 all day for seedless weed like that


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> JEALOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ooooo yes they came out of soil and used CFLS right at 8 weeks flowering timejust got 1 of the 300 watt replacment bulbs last week and 2 150watt repl cfls, and 4 100watt repl cfls,1 24inch florecent tube and the 3 areogarden bulbs!!!!thats what i used! i cant wait to try it out goin to be sum dank thanks for the comments and the rep


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

danm thats a whole shit load of clfs. why not just get a 400-600 watt hps?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you could pass that off has dank to stupid people dog thats how good it looks. i would pay a bill 125 all day for seedless weed like that


 the only guy i will sell any of my stuff to will give me $120 for half of 1 of those buds and he wants it like every 4 days and the rest gos to the head!!!HAHAHA


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> the only guy i will sell any of my stuff to will give me $120 for half of 1 of those buds and he wants it like every 4 days and the rest gos to the head!!!HAHAHA


 
do you thang and enjoy the fruit of your labor. i guess that would be worth 30 an 1/8 str8


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> danm thats a whole shit load of clfs. why not just get a 400-600 watt hps?


 thats what iam lookin into now is gettin a small hps but it might be a while before i can do that!!! cfls are just so much cheaper the 300 watt replacments are only $15 probly goin to get sum more of those and do away with sum of the smaller cfls


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> do you thang and enjoy the fruit of your labor


 hell yea thats what its all bout !!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

dude after u flip like a half pay www.insidesun.com a visit. for a bill get like a 250 watt hps or a 400 watt m.h. and higher wattage bulbs for cheap. t hat combined with ur cfls for side lighting would yield well


----------



## hunti (Jul 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks purp!how do u think the zona will do being on 12/12 from seed in aerogarden?iam about to top the other 2 what do u think?


 hey how did you get ure areogarden to do 12/12? what setting is that on????


----------



## howak47 (Jul 29, 2009)

hunti said:


> hey how did you get ure areogarden to do 12/12? what setting is that on????


 aerogarden is on the 24/7 setting and i have a timer hooked to it set on 12 /12


----------



## howak47 (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> dude after u flip like a half pay www.insidesun.com a visit. for a bill get like a 250 watt hps or a 400 watt m.h. and higher wattage bulbs for cheap. t hat combined with ur cfls for side lighting would yield well


thanks for the link!iam thinkin about doin that!yea he pays $125 for like 3--4grams(1/8th).he got a bunch of cash!!


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Jul 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the link!iam thinkin about doin that!yea he pays $125 for like 3--4grams(1/8th).he got a bunch of cash!!


damn u can pull a stack a zip hahakiss-ass


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> ooooo yes they came out of soil and used CFLS right at 8 weeks flowering timejust got 1 of the 300 watt replacment bulbs last week and 2 150watt repl cfls, and 4 100watt repl cfls,1 24inch florecent tube and the 3 areogarden bulbs!!!!thats what i used! i cant wait to try it out goin to be sum dank thanks for the comments and the rep


good shit.. enjoy your stuff .. nothing like smoking your own stuff


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 29, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good shit.. enjoy your stuff .. nothing like smoking your own stuff


 
Agreed. the best weed I have ever toked, has been my own.


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jul 29, 2009)

Its like cooking, its always better when you make it yourself.


----------



## pennywise619 (Jul 29, 2009)

Fuckin lookin nice man!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 29, 2009)

tcoupemn12 said:


> damn u can pull a stack a zip hahakiss-ass


 ooooo yea i love it to haHAHAHAHA


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

tcoupemn12 said:


> damn u can pull a stack a zip hahakiss-ass


 

thats bogus has hell


----------



## howak47 (Jul 29, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Fuckin lookin nice man!!!!


 thanks man!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats bogus has hell


 hey man he pays it cause good herb is hard to come by where i live


----------



## howak47 (Jul 29, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good shit.. enjoy your stuff .. nothing like smoking your own stuff


 THATS THE TRUTH!!!ONE OF MY PLANTS FROM MY 1ST AEROGARDEN GROW GOT ME SO HIGH SUM OF THR BEST SHIT I HAVE EVER HAD


----------



## howak47 (Jul 29, 2009)

harvestfest2010 said:


> its like cooking, its always better when you make it yourself.


 hahaha true dat


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THATS THE TRUTH!!!ONE OF MY PLANTS FROM MY 1ST AEROGARDEN GROW GOT ME SO HIGH SUM OF THR BEST SHIT I HAVE EVER HAD


 
damn off some proper grown out mids?


imagine what you could do with some strains


----------



## howak47 (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn off some proper grown out mids?
> 
> 
> imagine what you could do with some strains


 NO THE ONE IAM TALKIN ABOUT CAME OUT A BAG OF PURP! MY DEALER GOT ME LIKE 3 SEEDS OUT OF A POUND AND HOOKED ME UPI WISH I COULD ORDER SUM SEEDS IAM JUST TO PEROINOID!!!!HAHAHAHAIAM SMOKIN ON SUM LEMON SKUNK RIGHT NOW BUT NO SEEEDS IN THAT BAG!


----------



## pennywise619 (Jul 30, 2009)

What up peeps, well HOWAK thought I should post a link to my grow on his journal. My grow consist of an indoor FEM fix and 2 white widow seedlings. I have 4 in 5 gallon buckets and 1 with a 16 ounce cup with the bottom cut out and sitting in a gallon of soil and 2 white widow babies only 2 days old in 16 ounce cups. I will begin flowering friday morning. I will be posting pics periodically......

SO CHECK OUT MY GROW, just click the link in my signature....., thanks HOWAK....


----------



## AGSteve (Jul 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i cut off the 2 main buds and i am goin to let the other little buds stay on a bit longer!heres sum pics the 1st ones are of the buds just cut off plant then sum of the buds trimmed one of it hanging in closet and the last pic is what plant looks like nowlet me know what u all think of the pics!!!!


dang man. that's looking real nice.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i cut off the 2 main buds and i am goin to let the other little buds stay on a bit longer!heres sum pics the 1st ones are of the buds just cut off plant then sum of the buds trimmed one of it hanging in closet and the last pic is what plant looks like nowlet me know what u all think of the pics!!!!


 while hanging id put like newspaper under it to catch any fallen trichs n save them


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 31, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> while hanging id put like newspaper under it to catch any fallen trichs n save them


coffee filters work better I came to find out...but newspaper is kool too!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> dang man. that's looking real nice.


 thanks agsteve!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> while hanging id put like newspaper under it to catch any fallen trichs n save them


 yea i allready got sum under it thanks!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> coffee filters work better I came to find out...but newspaper is kool too!


 really never heard of that i will have to check it out thanks man


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> What up peeps, well HOWAK thought I should post a link to my grow on his journal. My grow consist of an indoor FEM fix and 2 white widow seedlings. I have 4 in 5 gallon buckets and 1 with a 16 ounce cup with the bottom cut out and sitting in a gallon of soil and 2 white widow babies only 2 days old in 16 ounce cups. I will begin flowering friday morning. I will be posting pics periodically......
> 
> SO CHECK OUT MY GROW, just click the link in my signature....., thanks HOWAK....


 TRUE THAT GO CHECK OUT HES THREAD ITS VERY GOOD GROW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennywise619 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks man..... Eh so hows the humidity out there in SC??? In Fort Bragg at this time of year the humidity is fuckin bad man.... I would think SC has great weather for a gorilla grow..... Just like Florida...


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jul 31, 2009)

hardy harr harr....must be couchlocked


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 31, 2009)

howak47 said:


> really never heard of that i will have to check it out thanks man


 
never made dope have ya? lol!

off-topic, im sorry so forgive me.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice journal man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> never made dope have ya? lol!
> 
> off-topic, im sorry so forgive me.


 YEA BUT NEVER LIKE THAT!!!! I WOULD ALLWAYS JUST HANG THEM AND PUT THEM IN JARS NEVER DONE IT ANYOTHER WAY TILL NOW


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Thanks man..... Eh so hows the humidity out there in SC??? In Fort Bragg at this time of year the humidity is fuckin bad man.... I would think SC has great weather for a gorilla grow..... Just like Florida...


 we do have good weather for gorilla grow just have bad storms sumtime and it gets in upper 90s alot so u have to have sum shade but yea it works great here just got to have safe spot


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice journal man


 thanks fried!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well i went ahead and cut the rest of that plant down!!!!!!heres sum pics goin to do a update on others later maybe today!!!! thanks for watchin


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks awesome man! Nice job


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well i went ahead and cut the rest of that plant down!!!!!!heres sum pics goin to do a update on others later maybe today!!!! thanks for watchin


 
enjoy the fruits.. spark one up for me..  good job


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice, very nice!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> enjoy the fruits.. spark one up for me..  good job


 hahahaha ill do dat!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Nice, very nice!


 thanks fox!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well the 3 zonas are doin great they are 3 weeks old!!!! PH in aerogarden is 6.2 added sum more GH nutrients allso!!!! the 3 in the red cups are 1 week old . well i transplanted the unknown plant to the 5gal bucket with wire above it and i took the one that was outside in that bucket and put it were the unknown one was but it is not lookin to good maybe its just stress from being transplanted what does everyone think?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well the 3 zonas are doin great they are 3 weeks old!!!! PH in aerogarden is 6.2 added sum more GH nutrients allso!!!! the 3 in the red cups are 1 week old . well i transplanted the unknown plant to the 5gal bucket with wire above it and i took the one that was outside in that bucket and put it were the unknown one was but it is not lookin to good maybe its just stress from being transplanted what does everyone think?


Nice Aerosmith... HAHAHA...

Plants are nice too!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Looks awesome man! Nice job


 thanks man!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Nice Aerosmith... HAHAHA...
> 
> Plants are nice too!


 yea love dat aerosmith great to play stoned hahaha!!!!! thanks for the comment


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Aug 1, 2009)

The big one cured up and done and smokin yet?? taste good?? It was cool to watch that one. a progression of just it in a video would be cool. Some these others are clones?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

HarvestFest2010 said:


> The big one cured up and done and smokin yet?? taste good?? It was cool to watch that one. a progression of just it in a video would be cool. Some these others are clones?


 no the big one is stll curin and the other half of it i cut down is still hanging up drying!i did taste a small sample of it that has been curin a little longer than the other and it tasted really good and 3 hits i was high like really highnone of my plants are clones!!!!!well tanks for your comments


----------



## wtffgr33n (Aug 1, 2009)

woooahhhooo nice grow luving that bud 
+rep =]] <33


--gr33n


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 1, 2009)

Again, nice job man...glad it turned out great!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 1, 2009)

AK, what would you say is your average yield (dry) doing 12/12 from seed?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> AK, what would you say is your average yield (dry) doing 12/12 from seed?


 well the plant that i harvested before the big one that was 1 bud it was half oz dry and it took 74 days total!!!! i will get close to a oz from the one i just harvested!!!so i would say between half oz and oz but it allso matters the size of the plant!if they are small i normally only get about 7 1/2 grams!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

wtffgr33n said:


> woooahhhooo nice grow luving that bud
> +rep =]] <33
> 
> 
> --gr33n


 thanks for the comment and the rep


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Again, nice job man...glad it turned out great!


 thanks man yea it turned out good just checked on the buds they are rock hard hahahah thanks again


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2009)

heres sum pics of the 2 buds that have been cureing for 1 week now they are really solid !!!! allso a couple of pics of the rest of the bud from that plant its done drying and is about to be put in jar!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2009)

WELL THE ONE THAT I MOVED FROM OUTSIDE THAT WAS LOOKIN BAD POPED BACK UP IT MADE IT  THE UNKNOWN PLANT ALLSO HANDLED BEING TRANSPLANTED VERY GOOD!!!! WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 2, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL THE ONE THAT I MOVED FROM OUTSIDE THAT WAS LOOKIN BAD POPED BACK UP IT MADE IT  THE UNKNOWN PLANT ALLSO HANDLED BEING TRANSPLANTED VERY GOOD!!!! WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


Looking great as usual, bro!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Looking great as usual, bro!


 hahahah thanks fox!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

howak47 said:


> heres sum pics of the 2 buds that have been cureing for 1 week now they are really solid !!!! allso a couple of pics of the rest of the bud from that plant its done drying and is about to be put in jar!!!!


 
nice those proper grown mids can pass for beasters


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome, AK!  I knew that transplant would make it.... if mine survived the pythium attack, yours should surely survive a transplant.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice those proper grown mids can pass for beasters


 thanks man !!!! yea they smell dank allready!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Awesome, AK!  I knew that transplant would make it.... if mine survived the pythium attack, yours should surely survive a transplant.


 thanks,,,,yea it just freaked me out when it was so druppy lookin!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

let me get a sample nugg


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> let me get a sample nugg


 come down here to the south and well smoke a sample blunt!!!!hahahah


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

lol if i ever do ill let you know boss


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol if i ever do ill let you know boss


 YOU GOT IT MY MAN JUST LET ME KNOW!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

HELL YEA THE UNKNOWN IS A GIRL!!!!i spotted 3 or 4 tiny white hairs today after work dont know if u all can see hair in pic or not cant really get that close with the wire on top!!!! iam so happy now just waiting on the zona to show their sexhope sum more girls!!!hahahaha what do u all think?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 3, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA THE UNKNOWN IS A GIRL!!!!i spotted 3 or 4 tiny white hairs today after work dont know if u all can see hair in pic or not cant really get that close with the wire on top!!!! iam so happy now just waiting on the zona to show their sexhope sum more girls!!!hahahaha what do u all think?


Very healthy. Lovin' that shade of green it has. Real vibrant.

Hey, check out my new AG guide...

AeroGarden Guide *NEW AND IMPROVED*

Tell me what you think!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Very healthy. Lovin' that shade of green it has. Real vibrant.
> 
> Hey, check out my new AG guide...
> 
> ...


 thanks fox yea shes real healthy hope she is sum dank!!!i will check it out!thanks again for comment


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 3, 2009)

almost time to start a new thread huh howak?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> almost time to start a new thread huh howak?


 ooo yea cant wait goin to start a new one soon!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 3, 2009)

im looking forward to it my man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> im looking forward to it my man


 yea me to


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow man. Crazy looking stuff off of cfls and aerogardens. Maybe I put mine away too soon. 

Where did you find that wonderful green metal-wire screen above your 5 gallon plant. At 5 gallons, that babys has the chance of gettin pretty big but I love that size screen you have on it. They come in other (ie bigger) sizes?

Lovin that set up bro. Looks like every inch of floor space is covered with plant. Way to get the most out of the light you got. 

Butters


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Wow man. Crazy looking stuff off of cfls and aerogardens. Maybe I put mine away too soon.
> 
> Where did you find that wonderful green metal-wire screen above your 5 gallon plant. At 5 gallons, that babys has the chance of gettin pretty big but I love that size screen you have on it. They come in other (ie bigger) sizes?
> 
> ...


 why thank u for the comments butters!!!!i got the green wire at lowes and yes u can get them bigger!!!yea iam hopin to get a good amount off of her she should get alot bigger!!!!yea i might be able to sqeeze a couple more plants in there if i wanted to hahahah well thanks again for comments


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

picked up a little bud of sum good ass purp real sweet taste like candy hahahahah


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by my journal... I'll be watching yours now too!


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 3, 2009)

Bomb ass bro!! Hella good man, I finally got some updated pics of mine...go eat ya heart out lmao(jk man, i do have pics tho)










https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/213470-growing-cfls-budget.html


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Thanks for stopping by my journal... I'll be watching yours now too!


 no prob man!!!!thanks for watchin


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Bomb ass bro!! Hella good man, I finally got some updated pics of mine...go eat ya heart out lmao(jk man, i do have pics tho)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks man !!!i will check your pics out


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> picked up a little bud of sum good ass purp real sweet taste like candy hahahahah


 
Kinda Looks Like... Purple Wreck .. here in cali thats all we smoke that or PK Purple Kush


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Aug 4, 2009)

purp is the prefered smoke everywhere. It is the shit, it can be so different from one to the next. All taste like grapejuice pussy, yum.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

HarvestFest2010 said:


> purp is the prefered smoke everywhere. It is the shit, it can be so different from one to the next. All taste like grapejuice pussy, yum.


 hell yea its the shit!!!!hahahahahah grapejuice pussy hahahah true dat


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Kinda Looks Like... Purple Wreck .. here in cali thats all we smoke that or PK Purple Kush


 yea i get alot of purple kush just $cost$hahah this taste dif than that my man just said it was purp


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 4, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Kinda Looks Like... Purple Wreck .. here in cali thats all we smoke that or PK Purple Kush


Your also forgetting we smoke GDP (grand daddy purp), Purple Urkle, Purple Kush and we even got Querkle floating around in dispensaries and on the street. All the purple strains listed except querkle are all clone only strains from Cali...... I shlould be getting a few clones this weekend and will have to keep all of you posted......


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Your also forgetting we smoke GDP (grand daddy purp), Purple Urkle, Purple Kush and we even got Querkle floating around in dispensaries and on the street. All the purple strains listed except querkle are all clone only strains from Cali...... I shlould be getting a few clones this weekend and will have to keep all of you posted......


 YEA WE GET GRAND DADDY PURP HERE TO !THAT SHIT IS ONE OF MY FAVS


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

got a new bowl today!!one of my friends i have not seen in a while opened up a little head shop (we have no head shops within 2 hours of were iam at) and let me get this thick ass bowl for only $10 smoked a fat bowl of purp in it right time i got it what do u all think


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks nice and sturdy. It should last forever.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Looks nice and sturdy. It should last forever.


 yea it weighs 2 1/2 ozs really heavy for a 4 inch long bowl!!!!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 4, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Your also forgetting we smoke GDP (grand daddy purp), Purple Urkle, Purple Kush and we even got Querkle floating around in dispensaries and on the street. All the purple strains listed except querkle are all clone only strains from Cali...... I shlould be getting a few clones this weekend and will have to keep all of you posted......


I Forgot bout that GDP.. when i get my shit .. it's either Purple Kush or Bubba Kush.. I Only smoke Kush.. Heavy indicas.. helps with my Back pain


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

heres sum more pics i got a pic of the little white hairs on the unknown plant i circled them!!!sum of the 3 zonas in aerogarden i moved the 1 in the back all the way over to the right side of the aerogarden ! they are growin crazy all over the place!!!! the 3 in the cups are 11 days old seem to be doin good! moved the 3 minigirls put beside the wire and bent one of them under the wire to see what it does well ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!


----------



## wtffgr33n (Aug 4, 2009)

looking nice 

+rep for keeping the looking good =]

aww gota spread the rep around before i can give u some more


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 4, 2009)

lookin good man 
my seedlings are a little bigger than your new ones
xcept i suck at growing and all my plants seem to grow at a very slow rate....


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice lookin little beastie plants bro......


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Nice lookin little beastie plants bro......


thanks man!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> lookin good man
> my seedlings are a little bigger than your new ones
> xcept i suck at growing and all my plants seem to grow at a very slow rate....


thanks man !!What kind of nutrients do u use?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

wtffgr33n said:


> looking nice
> 
> +rep for keeping the looking good =]
> 
> aww gota spread the rep around before i can give u some more


Thanks for the comment wtffgr!yea spread that rep haha


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 5, 2009)

howak47 said:


> heres sum more pics i got a pic of the little white hairs on the unknown plant i circled them!!!sum of the 3 zonas in aerogarden i moved the 1 in the back all the way over to the right side of the aerogarden ! they are growin crazy all over the place!!!! the 3 in the cups are 11 days old seem to be doin good! moved the 3 minigirls put beside the wire and bent one of them under the wire to see what it does well ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!


very nice.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 5, 2009)

those are lookin good man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> very nice.


 thanks man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

kho20 said:


> those are lookin good man


thanks for the comment man !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

heres a couple of pics of sum of the bud thats been curin for like 2 1/2 weeks it taste so good I can tell a big def in 1 week cured and 2 1/2 weeks cured


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well 1 of the zona plants showed its a female todayit was the biggest one of the 3!!!!! heres a few pics 1st 2 are of the female zona the others are of everything and i think their is a pic of the unknown girl!!!! well ENJOY THE PICS


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking mighty good Howak! Can't wait to see that screen start to fill up!


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 5, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well 1 of the zona plants showed its a female todayit was the biggest one of the 3!!!!! heres a few pics 1st 2 are of the female zona the others are of everything and i think their is a pic of the unknown girl!!!! well ENJOY THE PICS


 
Lookin sweet brah, congrats!!!!! Eh what kind of Aerogarden do you got is it the pro 100??? I got one to, but it only holds 3 sites..... 

I really cant wait to see some DANKY DANK!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Looking mighty good Howak! Can't wait to see that screen start to fill up!


 THANKS MAN YEA I HOPE IT FILLS UP I HAVE NEVER USED WIRE OR SCREEN BEFORE!DONT I JUST KEEP PUTIN THE BRANCHES UNDER AND OVER THE WIRE?ALL I HAVE EVER DONE IS TIEING THEM DOWN TO GROW THEM SIDEWAYS!!!!WELL THANKS AGAIN FOR COMMENT


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin sweet brah, congrats!!!!! Eh what kind of Aerogarden do you got is it the pro 100??? I got one to, but it only holds 3 sites.....
> 
> I really cant wait to see some DANKY DANK!!!!!!


 THANKS MAN!!!!no its a aerogarden pro200 it will hold 7 but iam only usin 3 this time!!!yea iam ready for sum dank to man!


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 5, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THANKS MAN!!!!no its a aerogarden pro200 it will hold 7 but iam only usin 3 this time!!!yea iam ready for sum dank to man!


 
I feel ya man.......


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 5, 2009)

looking fantastic my man...awesome job!! 




Getting updated pics of mine within the next 30mins!


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL. It's a jungle in there!

They're looking great boss.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> looking fantastic my man...awesome job!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks man!!! i will check it out right now


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> LOL. It's a jungle in there!
> 
> They're looking great boss.


 thanks for the comment butters lololoo it does look like jungle


----------



## mongral (Aug 6, 2009)

How do you have the timer in the pro200 on 12/12 i cannot find that setting


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2009)

WELL MY OTHER BIG ZONA PLANT IN AEROGARDEN HAS NUTSI PULLED IT UP AND PUT THE FEMALE ZONA WERE IT WAS!NOW THERE IS 1 MORE ZONA THAT HAS NOT SHOWED SEX YET!!!!LAST 2 PICS ARE OF THE UNKNOWN GIRL SHE IS REALLY GROWIN!!!!!TRYIN TO MAKE SUM ROOM FOR A NEW GROW MY GOOD BUDDY CHITOWNSMOKING SENT ME 10 SOUR D X BUDDA KUSH BEANS SO I REALLY WANT TO GET THEM STARTED CANT WAIT GOIN TO BE SUM DANK!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2009)

mongral said:


> How do you have the timer in the pro200 on 12/12 i cannot find that setting


 U PUT IT ON THE 24 HOUR SETTING AND HOOK IT TO A TIMER U CAN GET ONE FROM WALLMART FOR $10


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2009)

new grow and thread comeing soon CHITOWNSMOKE SOUR D X BUDDA KUSH GROW!!!!!


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Aug 7, 2009)

The male preflower looks like the plant is flicking you off! and the female throws a piece sign. 

So i say....you wanna flick me off, yea, you wanna do that again.....yea and from every node. Ok, plant....i'll rip all your arms off one by one....feed them to the females. Cut that ugly nutsack face head of yours off and that little stalk and grind it up and feed it to the vegetables.......and he thought he was all bad....flicking me off like that. 

It would be kinda funnt if we femenized bud into extinction.....hope that don't happen. Its like it'll get legal evrywhere......then everyone will start getting gen alt seeds.....then all femed. Then wild males are rare is at all. Then all of a sudden weed is blamed for the BS of the world and once again banned. This time there will be no hardy wild types. Then what, lets all be careful what we wish for and be happy for what we got. Careful, considerate, and not greedy.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> TRYIN TO MAKE SUM ROOM FOR A NEW GROW MY GOOD BUDDY CHITOWNSMOKING SENT ME 10 SOUR D X BUDDA KUSH BEANS SO I REALLY WANT TO GET THEM STARTED CANT WAIT GOIN TO BE SUM DANK!!!!!!


That sucks about the male, but you do seem to be getting a very good ratio of females w/your seeds. 

That is so awesome that Chitownsmoking did that! Last April, there was a guy I PM'd about local dispensaries so I could get some good clones. (I didn't have know of the web sites to find dispensaries back then.) He wrote back saying he doesn't know my area of CA, and then offered to mail me some seeds as he had a lot of "spares" and the breeder that gave them to him told him to "pay it forward" to others. So we PM'd back and forth several times, I finally gave him a mailing address, he said he'd send them to me his next paycheck.... and then nothing. No seeds, no PM's, no communication whatsoever. I don't look a gift horse in the mouth, but I equally can't stand it when someone offers to do something and doesn't follow through without *at least* saying so first! I'd have purchased quality seeds a lot sooner if I'd not been waiting on this guy. He could've just told me he couldn't (or wouldn't) do it, after all.  I didn't ask him for anything but a little info if he had it. He offered to mail seeds without the slightest "hint" from me; I would never have dreamed of asking anyone to do something like that.



HarvestFest2010 said:


> It would be kinda funnt if we femenized bud into extinction.....hope that don't happen. Its like it'll get legal evrywhere......then everyone will start getting gen alt seeds.....then all femed. Then wild males are rare is at all. Then all of a sudden weed is blamed for the BS of the world and once again banned. This time there will be no hardy wild types. Then what, lets all be careful what we wish for and be happy for what we got. Careful, considerate, and not greedy.


That'll never happen. Ever. You do make some "interesting" posts though, I'll give you that!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

HarvestFest2010 said:


> The male preflower looks like the plant is flicking you off! and the female throws a piece sign.
> 
> So i say....you wanna flick me off, yea, you wanna do that again.....yea and from every node. Ok, plant....i'll rip all your arms off one by one....feed them to the females. Cut that ugly nutsack face head of yours off and that little stalk and grind it up and feed it to the vegetables.......and he thought he was all bad....flicking me off like that.
> 
> It would be kinda funnt if we femenized bud into extinction.....hope that don't happen. Its like it'll get legal evrywhere......then everyone will start getting gen alt seeds.....then all femed. Then wild males are rare is at all. Then all of a sudden weed is blamed for the BS of the world and once again banned. This time there will be no hardy wild types. Then what, lets all be careful what we wish for and be happy for what we got. Careful, considerate, and not greedy.


 hahahaha yea man i dont think that will happen but that would suck thanks for the comment and i did rip it arms off hahahahahhah


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> That sucks about the male, but you do seem to be getting a very good ratio of females w/your seeds.
> 
> That is so awesome that Chitownsmoking did that! Last April, there was a guy I PM'd about local dispensaries so I could get some good clones. (I didn't have know of the web sites to find dispensaries back then.) He wrote back saying he doesn't know my area of CA, and then offered to mail me some seeds as he had a lot of "spares" and the breeder that gave them to him told him to "pay it forward" to others. So we PM'd back and forth several times, I finally gave him a mailing address, he said he'd send them to me his next paycheck.... and then nothing. No seeds, no PM's, no communication whatsoever. I don't look a gift horse in the mouth, but I equally can't stand it when someone offers to do something and doesn't follow through without *at least* saying so first! I'd have purchased quality seeds a lot sooner if I'd not been waiting on this guy. He could've just told me he couldn't (or wouldn't) do it, after all.  I didn't ask him for anything but a little info if he had it. He offered to mail seeds without the slightest "hint" from me; I would never have dreamed of asking anyone to do something like that.
> 
> ...


 yea i have been gettin alot of females this is the 1st one since my 1st indoor grow so iam not to upset about it tryin to figure out how to make a little more room so i can start the new grow!!!!yea it so the shit he sent me those seeds he told me he would send me sum on friday and i had them by wensday it was really fast!!!! well thanks for the comment


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 7, 2009)

That sucks man...nice pics though anyway...looking fantastic, got more pics up too!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i have been gettin alot of females this is the 1st one since my 1st indoor grow so iam not to upset about it


I'm hoping that my current four plants will be very forgiving of my last four all being males.  One came from a feminized seed, so barring "hermie surprises" I'll have at least one going all the way through this time. Send some of your luck my way, would ya?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 7, 2009)

man thats awesome chitown did that i have trouble gettin friends ive known for years like 10 + to send me thier bag seeds lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man thats awesome chitown did that i have trouble gettin friends ive known for years like 10 + to send me thier bag seeds lol


 yea that was awesome!!!!!!!i know what ur talkin about hahahah


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I'm hoping that my current four plants will be very forgiving of my last four all being males.  One came from a feminized seed, so barring "hermie surprises" I'll have at least one going all the way through this time. Send some of your luck my way, would ya?


 i hope they are all female u deserve it good luck!!!!!! i will be watchin to see how they turn out


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> That sucks man...nice pics though anyway...looking fantastic, got more pics up too!


 yea its all good thanks for the comment and i will check your pics out right now!!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 7, 2009)

hey howak i finnally moved all my pics of this grow into a album including the horror pics lol you should check it out


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hey howak i finnally moved all my pics of this grow into a album including the horror pics lol you should check it out


 allright i will go check em out right now


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 7, 2009)

Man, you got so many things going on at once, it's hard to keep track, hahaha! Anyway, everything's looking real nice, my man!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Man, you got so many things going on at once, it's hard to keep track, hahaha! Anyway, everything's looking real nice, my man!


 yea i got a lot goin on and iam bout to have even more!!!hahahahahha goin to start another thread so it will be easyer to keep track of the new sourd x budda kush grow that iam bout to start !!!!! thanks for the comment to fox


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i hope they are all female u deserve it good luck!!!!!! i will be watchin to see how they turn out


Thanks!  BTW, very funny story in this evening's update.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Thanks!  BTW, very funny story in this evening's update.


 just checked it out pretty funny


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

WELL NEW THREAD IS UP BUT NOTHING REALLY HAPPENING YET WAITING ON SEEDS TO GERMANATE https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html#post2866735


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

1ST PICS ARE OF THE FEMALE ZONA BEFORE AND AFTER I TIED HER DOWN! NEXT 3 PICS ARE OF THE 3 MINIGIRLS THEY ARE SMELLIN SO DANK! I TOPPED ONE OF THE PLANTS IN CUP GOING TO LEAVE THE OTHER 2 UNTOUCHED! THERE IS 2 PICS OF THE UNKNOWN PLANT AND LAST PIC IS THE PLANT THAT I MOVED OUT OF THE BUCKET WITH WIRE FROM OUTSIDE!!!! ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 7, 2009)

shits comming along very nicely


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> shits comming along very nicely


 thanks man!!!!! i tied down that zona to try to make room for the others that will be comein soon hahaha


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lookin fuckin sweet bro, keep up the excellent work. Also, I added knew pics on my grow if interested, they are coming into flowering...


----------



## kho20 (Aug 8, 2009)

lookin awesome man keep it up oh and im waitin to see how chitown seeds prosper haha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin fuckin sweet bro, keep up the excellent work. Also, I added knew pics on my grow if interested, they are coming into flowering...


 thanks man !!!!! i just checkem out lookin good


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lookin awesome man keep it up oh and im waitin to see how chitown seeds prosper haha


 thanks for the comment yea iam hopin they all crack open ready to get them started


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

WELL I TRANSPLANTED THE ONES THAT WERE IN 12OZ CUPS INTO BIG 32OZ CUPS TODAY!!!ONE HAS BEEN TOPPED THE OTHER 2 HAVE NOT! CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME IF IAM WRAPING THE UNKNOWNGIRL AROUND THE WIRE RIGHT?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I TRANSPLANTED THE ONES THAT WERE IN 12OZ CUPS INTO BIG 32OZ CUPS TODAY!!!ONE HAS BEEN TOPPED THE OTHER 2 HAVE NOT! CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME IF IAM WRAPING THE UNKNOWNGIRL AROUND THE WIRE RIGHT?


Lookin' good man! Looks like you're doing fine, but I'm no expert. Eventually I'll get some experience with that stuff. Actually, it should be pretty soon.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

foxcompany426 said:


> lookin' good man! Looks like you're doing fine, but i'm no expert. Eventually i'll get some experience with that stuff. Actually, it should be pretty soon.


 thanks for the comment fox!!! so u think iam doin it right?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comment fox!!! so u think iam doin it right?


I'm not sure if you're supposed to wrap them around the wire, or just push them under the wire. I'll see if I can't find an answer or bring somebody here to take a look.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I'm not sure if you're supposed to wrap them around the wire, or just push them under the wire. I'll see if I can't find an answer or bring somebody here to take a look.


 YEA MAN THANKS I WOULD APPECIATE THAT


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 8, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/16456-scrog-method.html#post163743 -- Long read, but very detailed SCROG post; and I've seen *much* longer ones than this! 

More good training info....

A complete guide to topping, training and pruning -- Addresses topping, fimming, LST, super cropping, and more! (Not SCROG though.)

Also, do a "tag" search here on RIU for "scrog".... I found several tutorials and grow journals that had detailed, step-by-step instructions/examples.  (Thought I'd subbed to them, but guess not as they're not in my sub lists. lol)


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/16456-scrog-method.html#post163743 -- Long read, but very detailed SCROG post; and I've seen *much* longer ones than this!
> 
> More good training info....
> 
> ...


 thanks for the info and the links kat


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the info and the links kat


Not a problem! I've been reading up on LST, SCROG, etc., myself. Pay it forward, and all that jazz!


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 8, 2009)

loooking gooooooodddd man. Great work, im about to start another grow myself!! gonna do 12/12 from seed with my cfls


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> loooking gooooooodddd man. Great work, im about to start another grow myself!! gonna do 12/12 from seed with my cfls


 thanks man!!!let me know when u start that grow!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I TRANSPLANTED THE ONES THAT WERE IN 12OZ CUPS INTO BIG 32OZ CUPS TODAY!!!ONE HAS BEEN TOPPED THE OTHER 2 HAVE NOT! CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME IF IAM WRAPING THE UNKNOWNGIRL AROUND THE WIRE RIGHT?


 wonderful man you r doing great keep it up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 9, 2009)

the way i understand the scrog method you jus let your plant grow up through the screen or you can seperate them underneath to force them where you want them lst em and push em through be careful tho and top top top is what i would do and fimm if i were to scrog


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> wonderful man you r doing great keep it up


 thanks for the comment pit!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> the way i understand the scrog method you jus let your plant grow up through the screen or you can seperate them underneath to force them where you want them lst em and push em through be careful tho and top top top is what i would do and fimm if i were to scrog


 THANKS FOR THE INFO I HAVE BEEN READIN ABOUT IT ON THE LINK KAT SENT ME ON PAGE 47! YEA IT HAS BEEN TOPPED I THINK 3 OR 4 TIMES ITS GOT SUMTHING LIKE 7 TOPS BUT ONLY 2 OF THEM ARE COMEIN OUT OF THE WIRE THE OTHERS ARE ABOUT 1 TO 2 INCHS AWAY FROM TOP OF WIRE


----------



## kho20 (Aug 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I TRANSPLANTED THE ONES THAT WERE IN 12OZ CUPS INTO BIG 32OZ CUPS TODAY!!!ONE HAS BEEN TOPPED THE OTHER 2 HAVE NOT! CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME IF IAM WRAPING THE UNKNOWNGIRL AROUND THE WIRE RIGHT?


so do you grow out in the 32oz cups or do you transplant later ...... ive always wanted to try the smaller pots ( anything smaller than 3 gal) haha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

kho20 said:


> so do you grow out in the 32oz cups or do you transplant later ...... ive always wanted to try the smaller pots ( anything smaller than 3 gal) haha


iam not sure yet i will probly let them just stay in 32 oz cups since they are on 12/12 from seed ! dont really have room to put them into big pots


----------



## kho20 (Aug 9, 2009)

it should be fine cus i kno pit grows in 16 oz from seed on 12/12 haha and does great .... i think im gonna try it when i get some more money for beans ..... no clones  lol 

are you gonna do any training ( lollipoping, lst, fim, top, etc...)


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well i transplanted the zona that has not shown sex yet into a 3gal soil pot to make room for the sour d x budda kush! I have no where to put it but on the floor away from direct light but i had to do what i had to do hahah!!!! I guess it will be fine down there!!!! Pics of that and the 4 spots where sprouts will go


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE 3 MINIGIRLS THEY ARE SMELLIN SO DANK NOW!!!!!CANT WAIT FOR THEM TO BE FINISHED!!!!TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK!!! ENJOY


----------



## kho20 (Aug 9, 2009)

lol those look tasty bro i envy ya haha maybe its time for a shelf in there haha thats a full ass grow room

or pull that drawer ( cant spell) with the funky sticker on it out lol free space for more plants haha


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 9, 2009)

Those are looking nice, gonna be fun at harvest time


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol those look tasty bro i envy ya haha maybe its time for a shelf in there haha thats a full ass grow room
> 
> or pull that drawer ( cant spell) with the funky sticker on it out lol free space for more plants haha


thanks man !!!!!yea i have thoght bout pullin that drawer out for more space but if i add to much more i will have to go get sum more lights hahahahahah!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Those are looking nice, gonna be fun at harvest time


thanks for the comment man !!! yea i cant wait for harvest time


----------



## kho20 (Aug 9, 2009)

hell i think you took the overgrow america cause to heart but i think they ment everywhere not jus your bedroom haha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hell i think you took the overgrow america cause to heart but i think they ment everywhere not jus your bedroom haha


hahahahha i just cant stop addin plants hahahah


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahahha i just cant stop addin plants hahahah



chitown give you any specs on the new ones like smoke report lol that jus sounds good sour d and some bubba kush mmmmm

lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> chitown give you any specs on the new ones like smoke report lol that jus sounds good sour d and some bubba kush mmmmm
> 
> lol


no smoke report but its a heavy indica strain should be damn good!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> no smoke report but its a heavy indica strain should be damn good!


 
ahaha I seen that strain everytime i go pick up my Purple Kush.. (Not Bubba Kush, but... Sour D X O.G Kush)


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> ahaha I seen that strain everytime i go pick up my Purple Kush.. (Not Bubba Kush, but... Sour D X O.G Kush)


I have heard of the sour D x o.g kush but this is sourD x budda kush that chitown breed out!!!!! beans were real fresh only off plant for 3 weeks


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> I have heard of the sour D x o.g kush but this is sourD x budda kush that chitown breed out!!!!! beans were real fresh only off plant for 3 weeks


 
I wanna start breeding my self.. think im gonna pick up a Purple Kush clone.. and cross it with Bubble Gum .. and call it Purple Gum ..haha.. either cross it with Bubblelicious or Buble Gum .. one of the two... when u gonna start that SourD X budda Kush?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> I have heard of the sour D x o.g kush but this is sourD x budda kush that chitown breed out!!!!! beans were real fresh only off plant for 3 weeks


 
actually bro they about 3 months old but that still is fresh has hell, and i havent seen anyone with this strain on the seed market so its one of a kind


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> actually bro they about 3 months old but that still is fresh has hell, and i havent seen anyone with this strain on the seed market so its one of a kind



yeah ive never heard of it either....

so chitown hows it smoke i really wanna kno it sound like it could be a killer haha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

hey KHO20 u wanted to see my glock17 with da 31 round clip so heres a couple of pics!!!!other 3 mags hold 17 shots of 9mm


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> actually bro they about 3 months old but that still is fresh has hell, and i havent seen anyone with this strain on the seed market so its one of a kind


ooo ok thats even better 1 of a kind!!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hey KHO20 u wanted to see my glock17 with da 31 round clip so heres a couple of pics!!!!other 3 mags hold 17 shots of 9mm


haha that thing is crazy and damn so thats where osamas been hidin son of a bitch.... call the white house haha


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 10, 2009)

lol! nice gun brah...i got a few myself..I have a mini arsenal haha.

got more pics in the journal man, check em out


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> I wanna start breeding my self.. think im gonna pick up a Purple Kush clone.. and cross it with Bubble Gum .. and call it Purple Gum ..haha.. either cross it with Bubblelicious or Buble Gum .. one of the two... when u gonna start that SourD X budda Kush?


 I JUST PUT PUT SPROUTS IN TONIGHT JUST DID UPDATE GO CHECK IT OUT  PURPLE GUM HAHAHAH THAT SHIT WOULD BE GOOD AS HELL!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha that thing is crazy and damn so thats where osamas been hidin son of a bitch.... call the white house haha


HELL YEA I GOT DAT MOTHERFUCA!!!!!!I WANT MY CASH$$$$$$$$$ HAHAHAHA


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA I GOT DAT MOTHERFUCA!!!!!!I WANT MY CASH$$$$$$$$$ HAHAHAHA


dude they be like thankyou for harboring a federal fugitive off to Gitmo for a cockmeat sandwich lol


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you sleep in that room that you grow in? It must be impossible to sleep or do anything BUT look at light in there. 

That poor desk probably had dreams of being used for higher education and difficult papers...now, it's gotta go to happy hour with it's other desk-friends and tell the story that it basically just holds a buch of weed plants and lights and shit. The other desks probably give'm shit about it too. 

On a sidenote, those plants are looking mighty healthy there. You're gonna slap yourself come harvest time when you're spending all those hours manicuring...asking yourself "why did I try to grow like 30 plants at the same time". 

And then, of course, you'll be stoned happily ever after. 

Well done.

-Butters


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Do you sleep in that room that you grow in? It must be impossible to sleep or do anything BUT look at light in there.
> 
> That poor desk probably had dreams of being used for higher education and difficult papers...now, it's gotta go to happy hour with it's other desk-friends and tell the story that it basically just holds a buch of weed plants and lights and shit. The other desks probably give'm shit about it too.
> 
> ...


haha i was reading this and i pictured the desk and his friends out at the bar and it tellin the story and all his desk friends being like "HAAAAA douche" lol yeah weed makes you think bout fucked up shit and laugh bout it


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha i was reading this and i pictured the desk and his friends out at the bar and it tellin the story and all his desk friends being like "HAAAAA douche" lol yeah weed makes you think bout fucked up shit and laugh bout it


Like a constant cartoon playin in my head man.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah im stuck on this shit lmao dude it maybe jus me but ill go thru whole alternate storys bout shit i see like some ones like dude opass me the blunt in my head i see a bunch of blunts sittin in a circle with boxes of crunch berries hey man pass me that lip hehe idk shit jus goes wrong in my head


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Do you sleep in that room that you grow in? It must be impossible to sleep or do anything BUT look at light in there.
> 
> That poor desk probably had dreams of being used for higher education and difficult papers...now, it's gotta go to happy hour with it's other desk-friends and tell the story that it basically just holds a buch of weed plants and lights and shit. The other desks probably give'm shit about it too.
> 
> ...


hell no i dont sleep in there hahaha that was or is a junk room!!!!hahah desk friends that shit just had me laughin my ass off lololol!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

well i cut one of the minigirls down tonight it looked like it was ready to come down others will take another 1-- 1/2 weeks to finish!!!!smells like its goin to be sum pretty good shit heres a few pics some before i trimmed it and sum from after i trimmed it! ENJOY!!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

sweet job how long did that take there imagine if you had like a 100 of those you could smoke one every day lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF SUM OF THE OTHER PLANTS !!!! 1ST PIC IS OF THE PLANT I TRANSPLANTED OUT OF THE AEROGARDEN AND IT STILL HAS NOT SHOWN SEX! THE NEXT COUPLE ARE OF THE UNKNOWN PLANT AND THE LAST PICS ARE OF THE FEMALE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN!!! LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> sweet job how long did that take there imagine if you had like a 100 of those you could smoke one every day lol


 THANKS FOR THE COMMENTCANT REALLY REMEMBER HOW LONG THEY TOOK CAUSE THEY WERE IN AEROGARDEN AND GOT BURNED REALLY BAD (LIKE ALL LEAVES GONE )SO I JUST STUCK THEM IN THAT CONTAINER AND THEY RECOVERED SO I JUST DECIDED TO KEEP THEM SMALL!!!YEA 100 OF THEM WOULD BE NICE


----------



## NorthWest69 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow that plant wass mini! obviously you did that from a clone eh?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

NorthWest69 said:


> Wow that plant wass mini! obviously you did that from a clone eh?


no it was not a clone!they where in aerogarden and got all leaves burned off so i just stuck em in that container and lights are on 12/12! everything is being done 12/12 from seed


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

damn thats crazy small to bad you cant figure out s way to repeat that then stealth growers every where would love you hahaha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 11, 2009)

there is a way topp the shit out of thenm and 12 12 from start to finish and those r lookin great man i had to go back a few pages but i did nice peice to homie great job on the plants did the zona have a little shock from the transplant and if so how fasdt was hopefully her recorvery?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> there is a way topp the shit out of thenm and 12 12 from start to finish and those r lookin great man i had to go back a few pages but i did nice peice to homie great job on the plants did the zona have a little shock from the transplant and if so how fasdt was hopefully her recorvery?


thanks for the comments pit!!! no the zona i transplanted out of aerogarden into the soil had no shock looked a little druppy but next mourning it was standing straight upit has not shown sex yet but zona that is still in aerogarden is a female


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

WELL I MOVED THE ONE I TRANSPLANTED OUT OF THE AEROGARDEN ON TO THE TABLE WITH THE UNKNOWN PLANT SO NOW ITS CLOSER TO THE LIGHTS(HAS NOT SHOWN SEX)!!!!THE ZONA IN THE AEROGARDEN SHOWED SEX 6 DAYS AGO ITS REALLY GETTIN BIGTHE 3 IN THE 32OZ CUPS ARE 16DAYS OLD ONE OF THEM HAS BEEN TOPPED! THE 2 OTHER MINIGIRLS ARE ALLMOST READYAND THE ONE I MOVED IN FROM OUTSIDE IS TIED DOWN IT STILL HAS NOT SHOWN SEX WELL TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK!!! ENJOY PICS


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

looking great are the 32oz the the new beans?????


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> looking great are the 32oz the the new beans?????


 nah lol im answering for howak
the new beans are just lil baby seedlings not big yet

looks good howak hope my zona grow has a good out come


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> looking great are the 32oz the the new beans?????


no thats sum kind of good midgrade  the new beans are on the new thread check it out all but 1 just shed there seeds https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nah lol im answering for howak
> the new beans are just lil baby seedlings not big yet
> 
> looks good howak hope my zona grow has a good out come


hahaha thanks for the comment!!!!yea i hope your zona grow goes good as well


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

haha i was hoping those were them hehe


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha i was hoping those were them hehe


hahahah yea that would be nice!!!! did u check em out yet?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

sure did they look like there gettin a good start i didnt kno sour d is a longer vegger tho that interesting i subscribed so i can follow along hehe


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I MOVED THE ONE I TRANSPLANTED OUT OF THE AEROGARDEN ON TO THE TABLE WITH THE UNKNOWN PLANT SO NOW ITS CLOSER TO THE LIGHTS(HAS NOT SHOWN SEX)!!!!THE ZONA IN THE AEROGARDEN SHOWED SEX 6 DAYS AGO ITS REALLY GETTIN BIGTHE 3 IN THE 32OZ CUPS ARE 16DAYS OLD ONE OF THEM HAS BEEN TOPPED! THE 2 OTHER MINIGIRLS ARE ALLMOST READYAND THE ONE I MOVED IN FROM OUTSIDE IS TIED DOWN IT STILL HAS NOT SHOWN SEX WELL TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK!!! ENJOY PICS


 
U got a gang of them plants going.. i only got 4 plants and im running out of space.. Looking good.. keep it up..


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> U got a gang of them plants going.. i only got 4 plants and im running out of space.. Looking good.. keep it up..


yea theres a bunch of em in that little amount of space hahahahahthanks for the comment!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 12, 2009)

the zonas were crushed nooooooooooooooooooooooooo o well what a true pot friend we have here in howak i demand everyone give him rep till you cant what a pal the 10 where terminated by the mail too all crushed o well its all good


----------



## kho20 (Aug 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> the zonas were crushed nooooooooooooooooooooooooo o well what a true pot friend we have here in howak i demand everyone give him rep till you cant what a pal the 10 where terminated by the mail too all crushed o well its all good


dammit dude that sucks ive always thought about stuffing them in side of bic pens so you get a crush proof container lol maybe a thought for the next shipment


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

kho20 said:


> dammit dude that sucks ive always thought about stuffing them in side of bic pens so you get a crush proof container lol maybe a thought for the next shipment


yea that sucks ass i sent them the same way i got mine!!! but dont worry i got it this time hahah!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

WELL I WENT ON AND CUT DOWN ,TRIMMED AND HUNG 2ND MINIGIRL!!! SHE WAS LOOKIN READY AND I NEED TO MAKE MORE ROOM ON DESK BUT THE LAST ONE STILL HAS A COUPLE OF DAYS! 1ST PIC IS OF THE ONE LEFT!NEXT 2 ARE OF BEFORE I CUT HER DOWN NEXT 3 ARE BEFORE I TRIMMED IT AND THE LAST 3 ARE FROM AFTER I TRIMMED IT!!! LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK OF THE PICS


----------



## kho20 (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah the fuckin mail service has gone to shit after they got of horses haha good man i hope he gets em in only 10 pieces this time lol i think i got one of buddies gonna try out the bic pen thing for me if he ever gets on it ill have some beans from columbus even tho theyll be some bagseed but whatever keeps me growin rite hahaha


----------



## kho20 (Aug 12, 2009)

man i love the way those lil things look man lol jus so damn small haha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man i love the way those lil things look man lol jus so damn small haha


thanks man!!!!!! yea they are tiny hahahah


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

check this shit out i just got today its sum Iran kush it is so fuckin good


----------



## kho20 (Aug 13, 2009)

damn that does look good bro


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

fist 2 pics are of the unknown plant it is startin to fill in that wire sum!!!3rd pic is of a main top on my zona in the aerogarden it allmost snapped in half so i taped it up it should heal fine! tell me what u all think


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> fist 2 pics are of the unknown plant it is startin to fill in that wire sum!!!3rd pic is of a main top on my zona in the aerogarden it allmost snapped in half so i taped it up it should heal fine! tell me what u all think


 
yeah that taped plant will be fine should form a knot were it broke and heal up stronger then before. am i just high has hell or do i see nuggs under that one plant?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 13, 2009)

in the bottom of the pic lol i see em


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 13, 2009)

I spy buds too!!

no worries on the break.. the two main shoots on my big closet beast SPLIT IN HALF!! literally ripped down the middle of the stem.. wrapped in garden ribbon to hold it tight and strip of tape to hold it. shes still growing fine.. plants are amazing things.. i look forward to harvest when i plant to take the ribbon away and see how it healed. i tried once about a week after it happened and she split again!! taped it back up and shes fine, just don't plan on peeking again till harvest haha. 


Shack


----------



## kho20 (Aug 13, 2009)

split in half damn those gotta be some heavy buds bro


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah that taped plant will be fine should form a knot were it broke and heal up stronger then before. am i just high has hell or do i see nuggs under that one plant?


hahahah yea that is the last mini girl its down there thats the bud u are seeing hahahahah


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

well i got 2 minigirls in jar now!!1 has been hung for 2 days to dry and has been in jar for 2 days! 2nd one hung for 2 days and this is its 1st day in jarlooks to be about 6 1/2 to 7 grams from these 2 and i have one left that will be cut down sunday!!tell me what u all think bout pics!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

nice looking nuggs


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice looking nuggs


thanks man


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Howak... 2 days dry? Are they crispy on the outside yet? If not, you're gonna get mold with wet buds in that jar.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

those buds are airey if it was hot and dry enough they should be dry


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Howak... 2 days dry? Are they crispy on the outside yet? If not, you're gonna get mold with wet buds in that jar.


yea man they are dry they are not that thick


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

i changed the water in the aerogarden today and look at the zonas roots thay are growin like crazy!!!!heres a couple of pics of the roots and the zona!!!! tell me what u all think!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

lookin good
wish i could say the smae for my zona
very slow growth
serious gnats


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

heres a couple of pics of the last minigirl that will probly come down sunday!!!!also a couple of the unknown strain its really growin alot!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

well heres the 2 plants that still have not shown sex yet the one i moved out of the aerogarden and the one that was moved in from outside!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Looking good.


thanks for the comment!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> lookin good
> wish i could say the smae for my zona
> very slow growth
> serious gnats


thanks man !!! sorry bout the gnats!!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 14, 2009)

their lookin good man is taht still a mini in there or what?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

kho20 said:


> their lookin good man is taht still a mini in there or what?


yea thats the last minigirl in there got her under that wire where the unknown strain is!!! thanks for the comment!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 15, 2009)

got the new high times today sep 09 issue got sum good shit in it and sum real good pics of sum buds grown in hawaii!heres a pic of the cover i just got this new scanner/printer/copyer deals so i wanted to try it out so i scaned the cover!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

thats a cool looking horseshoe shaped nugg. you got some skills has a grower man thats why i chose you to hold it down. i would love to see what you could do with some h.i.d. lights


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats a cool looking horseshoe shaped nugg. you got some skills has a grower man thats why i chose you to hold it down. i would love to see what you could do with some h.i.d. lights


hey man thanks for the comment!!!yea i wish i had the funds to get sum better lights!!!! goin to be a while before i can get any!goin to cut down last minigirl later today its a even bigger horseshoe!pics will be up later also!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well i cut down the last minigirl today!it was the biggest one out of the 3!!heres a couple of pics before cut down , before trimmed, after trimmed ,and one of it hanging in closet! THE PIC BEFORE I CUT IT IS THE LAST PIC HAHAH!!!! 


ENJOY THE PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 16, 2009)

nice buds howak
lookin good


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice buds howak
> lookin good


thanks maN!!!!! just did a little update on other thread check it out


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE FEMALE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN! 1ST PIC IS OF ZONAS NICE THICK TRUNK AND SUM PICS OF HER FINALLY STARTIN TO SHOW MORE WHITE HAIRS!!TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## kho20 (Aug 16, 2009)

that trunk is nice and chunky lol haha lookin sweet howak


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 16, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES A FEW PICS OF THE FEMALE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN! 1ST PIC IS OF ZONAS NICE THICK TRUNK AND SUM PICS OF HER FINALLY STARTIN TO SHOW MORE WHITE HAIRS!!TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


It's a Girl!!!!!! a muthafuckin Girl!!!! that is a big ass stock ...looking good


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> It's a Girl!!!!!! a muthafuckin Girl!!!! that is a big ass stock ...looking good


yea she showed sex last weekthanks for the comments lax


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

kho20 said:


> that trunk is nice and chunky lol haha lookin sweet howak


fuck yea its huge hahahah thanks man


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 16, 2009)

howak47 said:


> fuck yea its huge hahahah thanks man


lookin real good howak, gonna be some good smoke. Thats why i love growing, we get the best shit for next to nothing and we also get the experience


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 17, 2009)

i got them in the mail today they where all safe and not a one crushed


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i got them in the mail today they where all safe and not a one crushed


WOOO, gonna get dank in a minute, hahaha!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> lookin real good howak, gonna be some good smoke. Thats why i love growing, we get the best shit for next to nothing and we also get the experience


hell yea dats the truth hahahathanks for comment!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i got them in the mail today they where all safe and not a one crushed


 so they were all good damn right my man !!!!!! ready to see u get them started


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 17, 2009)

holy pancake batman!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> holy pancake batman!!
> 
> HAhahahahhahahaha that shits fuckin funny right now hahahahha and iam gettin the munchies


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> rebelfied said:
> 
> 
> > holy pancake batman!!
> ...


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

LMFAO i cant breath im laughing so hard i wasnt expecting that shit rebel hahaha +REP for the laugh


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> LMFAO i cant breath im laughing so hard i wasnt expecting that shit rebel hahaha +REP for the laugh


 
why no problem


and thankee +rep for you too and you too howak...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 18, 2009)

whats up man my pm is full ive gotta move ten outside and then yours r goin in there im gonna do 2 from the pen and 8 of the others and see where it goes and ill have the other ten started at my spot in the woods i need to get the irrigation system out there buts thats commin soon very soon


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> whats up man my pm is full ive gotta move ten outside and then yours r goin in there im gonna do 2 from the pen and 8 of the others and see where it goes and ill have the other ten started at my spot in the woods i need to get the irrigation system out there buts thats commin soon very soon


hell yea pit ready to see u get them bitches started!!!!really want to see how the 2 out of the pen does cause i have a few beans left from that!!!let me know when u get started


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

hahaha you tried my pen trick didnt you


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hahaha you tried my pen trick didnt you


YEA I SURE DID AND IT WORKED GREAT HAHAHAHH


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

i figured it would perfect size, CRUSH PROOF and stealthy haha glad u guys tried it first tho im still tryin to get my damn buddy to send me some, now i can hound his ass for a few more weeks jus for some shit bagseed lmao its real sad when you hope ones a hermie so you can keep growin


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

WELL THE ONE THAT I MOVED IN FROM OUTSIDE THAT WAS IN THE BUCKET WID THE WIRE FINALLY SHOWED THAT ITS A FEMALENOW JUST WAITIN ON THE ONE I TOOK OUT THE AEROGARDEN TO SHOW ITS SEX!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good eyes, that is definitely a lady!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well heres sum pics of the 3 in 32oz cups!!! The 1st cup has not been topped the 2nd one has been topped and the 3rd one i did the fim method on 4 days ago!!! Heres sum pics last 2 are of the fim!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Good eyes, that is definitely a lady!


OOOOO YEA I LOVE THE LADYS!!!HAHAHHA


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 18, 2009)

congratulations man


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

MORE HOES!!Congrats bro


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well heres sum pics of the 3 in 32oz cups!!! The 1st cup has not been topped the 2nd one has been topped and the 3rd one i did the fim method on 4 days ago!!! Heres sum pics last 2 are of the fim!


 


lookin sweet bro looks like your doing the damn thang man.....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> congratulations man


Thanks pit!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> lookin sweet bro looks like your doing the damn thang man.....


iam tryin hahahah thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> MORE HOES!!Congrats bro


yea i cant get enough of dem hoes! hahahah thanks for the comment purp


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE UNKNOWN GIRL SHE IS GETTIN FUCIN HUGE !!!!TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

i think they look great howak..how many days?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i think they look great howak..how many days?


THE UNKNOWN GIRL JUST SHOWED SEX LIKE LAST WEEK SO DID THE ZONA IN THE AEROGARDEN I WILL POST SUM PICS OF HER IN A LITTLE WHILE! THE 3 IN THE CUPS ARE LIKE 3 WEEKS OLD I THINK I WOULD HAVE TO LOOK BACK TO TELL U FOR SURE BUT THEY ARE ALL 12/12 FROM SEED BUT THE ONE THAT JUST SHOWED SEX TODAY !!!! WELL THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AND CHECK OUT MY SOUR KUSH GROW ( SOUR D X BUDDA KUSH) 
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

12/12 from seed??no shit..nice man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

WELL HERES A FEW PICS OF THE FEMALE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN!!!SHES GETTIN SO BIG I MAY HAVE TO CUT SUM FAN LEAFS OFF SO SHE DONT START TO BLOCK THE SOUR KUSH SPROUTS!!!THE PH IN AEROGARDEN TODAY WAS 5.9 AND I LOOKED BACK TO SEE HOW OLD THE ZONA AND THE UNKNOWN GIRL ARE AND THEY ARE BOTH 6 WEEKS OLD AND BOTH SHOWED SEX ON 5TH WEEK!!!TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK OF HER


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lookin NICE. I always cut fan leaves off if they are in they way, but not ALOT. I like the light to at least penatrate the top 6 inches. If you look on my new grow in the first pic you can see how I trimmed a few fan leaves.....


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 19, 2009)

They're looking great Howak.

Everytime I see like your FULL grow...It's like looking into one of those magic eye images. 

Like I lose track of which leaf belongs to which plant and I start looking all cross eyed while trying to figure it out. 

Cracks me up dude. 

You da man! 

(if you don't know the pictures I'm referring to, see the pic below, and try looking THROUGH the picture...that's the effect your grow has on me boss)


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2009)

(butters) said:


> they're looking great howak.
> 
> Everytime i see like your full grow...it's like looking into one of those magic eye images.
> 
> ...


hahahahha thanks for the comments butters!!!!i think i see sum ducks!!!!lololollo


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2009)

WELL I CUT SUM LEAFS OFF THE ZONA AND I TIED IT DOWN SO I COULD MOVE THE LIGHT BACK DOWN A LITTLE! HERES A FEW PICS OF BEFORE I CUT LEAFS OFF ,AFTER I CUT ,ANDAFTER IT WAS TIED DOWN! THE SD X BK SPROUTS WILL HAVE SUM MORE ROOM TO GROW NOW!!!!WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2009)

THIS IS THE ONE I TRANSPLANTED OUT OF AEROGARDEN ITS THE ONLY BIG PLANT THAT HAS NOT SHOWN ITS SEX YET!!! WONDER WHATS TAKIN SO LONG


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I CUT SUM LEAFS OFF THE ZONA AND I TIED IT DOWN SO I COULD MOVE THE LIGHT BACK DOWN A LITTLE! HERES A FEW PICS OF BEFORE I CUT LEAFS OFF ,AFTER I CUT ,ANDAFTER IT WAS TIED DOWN! THE SD X BK SPROUTS WILL HAVE SUM MORE ROOM TO GROW NOW!!!!WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


 
nice on the lst and minor leaf cutting keep them bitches contained. also you transplanted plant looks sativa has hell so that can but not 100% will be a reason why its taking forver to show sex

also i noticed the sour kushes are leaning far has hell to that one cfl got any more light to add?


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it should be showing sex soon. I think the problem was the trasition from DWC to SOIL..... I think my next grow is going to be DWC. I already made 1 cat litter bucket. I might use an 18 gal tote for 3 plants not sure....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice on the lst and minor leaf cutting keep them bitches contained. also you transplanted plant looks sativa has hell so that can but not 100% will be a reason why its taking forver to show sex
> 
> also i noticed the sour kushes are leaning far has hell to that one cfl got any more light to add?


thanks man it took forever to cut and tie dat bitch down hahahah (like 1 hour)!yea dats probly it i didnt even think about it takin so long cause its a sativa!!!i got another 150 watt replacement cfl to put on the sour kush when i get home today!!! thanks again for the comments and help!!!!! oooo yea heres sum well deserved +REP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

and some rep for you to!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 20, 2009)

lookin good man nice work and yea maby because it is a female is why it is takin so long lets hope males show first lol, any preflowers on it?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

put that sativa in compleaet darkness for 2 days and then put the lights back on should show sex real fast


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good man nice work and yea maby because it is a female is why it is takin so long lets hope males show first lol, any preflowers on it?


 yea it has preflowers but i cant tell anything! thanks for the comment pit!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

well the zona is doin good tied down!!!there are so many bud sites on her!!!i will try to take sum more pics later


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well the zona is doin good tied down!!!there are so many bud sites on her!!!i will try to take sum more pics later


Eh bro, how do you like growing in the aerogarden? I would think there is not enough room for 7 plants with all the root mass. Just curious, because I might build a 6 site dwc 18 gal tote, but am not sure. What is the yield like?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Eh bro, how do you like growing in the aerogarden? I would think there is not enough room for 7 plants with all the root mass. Just curious, because I might build a 6 site dwc 18 gal tote, but am not sure. What is the yield like?


it works great but u cant do 7 plants in their unless u keep them under 12inch i did 5 in there and they where all under 1 foot tall and i got a little over a oz off them (not alot ) also i did not have any good nutrients!!!!! but i have never had one as big as the zona thats in their now!!!!!before i tied it down it was 16 or 17 inches tall and its still growin like crazy!! u could do 2 really nice plants in a aerogarden no problem!if i was u i would build the 6 site like your talkin bout if i had of looked into it more i would have built one before i spent the money on the aerogarden


----------



## havesummore (Aug 20, 2009)

plants looking really goog=d man so if i grow my plants 12/12 from seeds will they grow already flowering and will that affecct the rate of growth at all?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

havesummore said:


> plants looking really goog=d man so if i grow my plants 12/12 from seeds will they grow already flowering and will that affecct the rate of growth at all?


no they will not allready be flowering most of the time they will show sex after about 3 to 4 weeks unless u keep topping them then it will take them longer to show sex and yes they grow a little slower but i have one that finished in 74 days from seed to bud and i got right at a half oz and it was really dank shit!!!!well thanks for your comments


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well 2 out of the 3 in the 32oz cups showed sex today!!!!! the one i did not topp and the one i fimmed showed sex!!! all 3 are 27days old 12/12 from seed! the one that i topped still has not shown any signs of sex!!!


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well 2 out of the 3 in the 32oz cups showed sex today!!!!! the one i did not topp and the one i fimmed showed sex!!! all 3 are 27days old 12/12 from seed! the one that i topped still has not shown any signs of sex!!!


looking nice howak. are you doing start to finish in 32oz cups?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 21, 2009)

congratulations man the pot gods r on your side huh


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE>>congrats on the new lady>>> So, ya, I already built a DWC bucket out of a cat litter bucket, but have not put it into affect. My next grow will consist of 2 400 watt MH/HPS. I plan on growing in soil and Hydro. I need to grow soil my next grow, because I am not going to waste some DJ SHORT Blueberry in HYDRO......You feel me......


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> NICE>>congrats on the new lady>>> So, ya, I already built a DWC bucket out of a cat litter bucket, but have not put it into affect. My next grow will consist of 2 400 watt MH/HPS. I plan on growing in soil and Hydro. I need to grow soil my next grow, because I am not going to waste some DJ SHORT Blueberry in HYDRO......You feel me......


thanks man!!!!sounds good i want to build a dwc system sumtime soon!hey where did u get the dj short blueberry from? i wish i had sum seeds of that shit yum!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> looking nice howak. are you doing start to finish in 32oz cups?


thanks for the comment and yes i have no other choice but to finish them in the cups cause i am completly out of room hahahhaha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> congratulations man the pot gods r on your side huh


lolol ya they are i just hope the 4 sour kush turn out female!!!!!thanks for the comment


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comment and yes i have no other choice but to finish them in the cups cause i am completly out of room hahahhaha


i'm sure you'll get some mighty fine bud from them.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 22, 2009)

that would be pretty sweet huh lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i went and got another clamp fixture but this one can hold up to 300watts i put a 75watt soft white flood light in it for now and i moved 2 of the 32oz cups under the desk(the fimmed female and the one that has not showen sex yet)and put that light on them!!!heres a few pics tell me what u all think! last pic is of my new flat screen monitor i got today!


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the exact same monitor dude lol, it is real nice and the price is sweet.

Is that a 20 inch monitor? Now that I look at it the numbers on the top right corner aren't the same as mine


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I have the exact same monitor dude lol, it is real nice and the price is sweet


hell yea i got a real good deal on it $89 ollolono its a 19.5


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well i went and got another clamp fixture but this one can hold up to 300watts i put a 75watt soft white flood light in it for now and i moved 2 of the 32oz cups under the desk(the fimmed female and the one that has not showen sex yet)and put that light on them!!!heres a few pics tell me what u all think! last pic is of my new flat screen monitor i got today!


Nice monitor... Newegg?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Nice monitor... Newegg?


thanks .... no target


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 23, 2009)

i would get the light on top of the plants and then get two more and add side lights if you know for shure one is a female!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 23, 2009)

dont use flood lights


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 23, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> dont use flood lights


 that looks like a cfl in there behind it to me ive never seen a light like that


----------



## Froman (Aug 23, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> that looks like a cfl in there behind it to me ive never seen a light like that


yea its not a regular flood light its a cfl with a glass cover over it!!! never seen one likre this before dats why i got it


----------



## kho20 (Aug 23, 2009)

lol i have like 10 of those as lights around my house on the dock their pretty bright too i was gonna put some in the grow room but i figured the glass would reduce lumens jus like a cool tube


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 23, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol i have like 10 of those as lights around my house on the dock their pretty bright too i was gonna put some in the grow room but i figured the glass would reduce lumens jus like a cool tube


interesting point, I never knew cool tubes robbed you of Lumens.....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

well it puts out 1250 lumens it was $5 so i figured i would give it a try!!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 23, 2009)

yep a cool tube takes away at the least 10% of your lumens as with any glass ,,, that numbers with a hps but im sure cfls even more


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

Heres a few pics of the female zona in aerogarden looks like a little jungle hahahah Bud sites everywhere!!!!!what does everyone think?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

1st pic is of the sativa that was transplanted out of aerogarden that still has not shown sex yet!!!!!(its taken forever) 2nd pic is of the female thats under the desk i just tied it down and 3rd pic is of the huge unknown girl i tied 2 of the main topps down and over so they could get more light! it seems like it showed sex then now it has stopped growin whats up with that does anyone know?


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 23, 2009)

Still looking strong man, keep up the great work brah!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Still looking strong man, keep up the great work brah!


thanks for the comment


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 24, 2009)

like the lil cfl in the floodlight bulb.it dont put out enough heat for that..but sweet idea!How did u get the base off without cracking the glass?i could never do that.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> like the lil cfl in the floodlight bulb.it dont put out enough heat for that..but sweet idea!How did u get the base off without cracking the glass?i could never do that.


the base off?what are u talkin bout?that is how the light came i bought it like that its a cfl soft white floodlight for indoor/outdoor use got it for $5


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 24, 2009)

how many watts is that cfl i n the glass?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

if its the one i think it is its a 26w but idk which one he got tho


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> how many watts is that cfl i n the glass?


its a 23w = 75w 1250 lumens


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well the one in the 32oz cup that i topped just showed that its a male at least it was the smallest one i have hahaah!!!!i got to figure out where to put it cause i want sum pollin from it it came out of sum really good high mids so did the other 2 in the cups!heres the pics BLACK ARROWS ARE POINTING TO THE NUTS IN THE LAST 2 PICS


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

can you stick the lil guy outside?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just got this after work today its sum kind of white kush never had it before its super strong $45 for 2.5 grams $$$$$$$$$$$$expensive$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

damn that looks tasty


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> can you stick the lil guy outside?


YEA BUT I WILL PROBLY PUT IT IN A SIDE WINDOW BUT NOT SURE YET!!!! ITS SITTIN BESIDE ME AT THE COMPUTER RIGHT NOW HAHAHAHAHH


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

well cant you leave him under the lights for a lil bit more then put it somewhere before the sacks pop? and id put it out side so your ac sytem doesnt help pollinate the ladies lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 25, 2009)

kho20 said:


> well cant you leave him under the lights for a lil bit more then put it somewhere before the sacks pop? and id put it out side so your ac sytem doesnt help pollinate the ladies lol


Put a clear plastic bag over it.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Put a clear plastic bag over it.


so put bag over it and leave it in the grow room?


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> so put bag over it and leave it in the grow room?


i saw that in high times


----------



## kho20 (Aug 25, 2009)

and you kno how high times dont lie lmao ,,, but yeah purp knos whats up i didnt even think about that jus you have to be careful when you exchange the air or itll die maybe a fish line hose and pump some air in there lmao all futuristic and shit


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 25, 2009)

dude innovative! but u would need a pressure relive line that went out of the room. if it doesnt get too hot and wilt it might work. grins


----------



## kho20 (Aug 25, 2009)

lol dude you dont want in my head shit goes thru like that all day haha hell you said relief valve i thought gatorade bottle gang valve airpump line out window itll create a vacuum and suck in new air and push old air out the window no harm no foul lmao fuck im high


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 25, 2009)

i thought gatorade bottle gang valve? gang valve? wat


----------



## kho20 (Aug 25, 2009)

a gang valve is whats on a fish tank it splits and regulates the air flow from the pump the gatorade bottle( or a 2L bottle) with the top cut off and stuck over the plant creats a lil sealed up area for the and the valve is attached in the top


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 25, 2009)

o im a bout to buy a gang valve in two days i always called a one into 8. i like gang valve( tha word)


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

I moved the plant that was under desk back on desk, took flood light out and replaced it with a 42w=150w cfl and mounted light on my camra tripod and put it over the unknnown girl i dont think she is gettin enough light cause she showed sex allmost 2 weeks ago and has not really started producing anything what does everone think?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2009)

looks like a damn zoo in there haha, you vegging all those plants? you got a flowering cab or somthing


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2971024]looks like a damn zoo in there haha, you vegging all those plants? you got a flowering cab or somthing[/QUOTE]
hahahahah yea its a jungle!!!!!no everything has been grown on 12/12 from seed and they are all female but iam not sure about my sour d x budda kush they are only 2 weeks old i just topped them today for 1st time check it out on this thread https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-28.html when everything in here is done iam going to do my other 3 sd x bk beans on 18/6 and get them babys fucin huge!!!!!!the one with the wire on it and the zona in the aerogarden are both big ass girls


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahahah yea its a jungle!!!!!no everything has been grown on 12/12 from seed and they are all female but iam not sure about my sour d x budda kush they are only 2 weeks old i just topped them today for 1st time check it out on this thread https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-28.html when everything in here is done iam going to do my other 3 sd x bk beans on 18/6 and get them babys fucin huge!!!!!!the one with the wire on it and the zona in the aerogarden are both big ass girls


Is zona a strain or is that arizona mids


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 25, 2009)

more ;ights brother add some splitters or get a surge and add splitters every other plug and add lights yea def more lights great job tho im gonna start the f from the pic tomorrow hopefully they r in dirt by thurs or friday


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Is zona a strain or is that arizona mids


all i know is its sum strong ass zona mid dont know much bout it i have just smoked alot of it


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> more ;ights brother add some splitters or get a surge and add splitters every other plug and add lights yea def more lights great job tho im gonna start the f from the pic tomorrow hopefully they r in dirt by thurs or friday


i will add a couple more 42w cfls soon! i dont get paid till monday that sux i want them now ollol.....so do u think thats why its not really producing like its supposed to?oooo yea thanks for the comments and cant wait to see them beans get started keep me posted


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 26, 2009)

if you look at my journal on page 2 you will see 2 70 watt outdoor hps lights i got at lowes for 35+tax a peise!
i bolted them to a 6inch peise of one by eight (back to back they are made to mount on a garage or such) the wood is cuz its top heavy and would prolly try to tip if hung with out it. i had my buddy codder the wires with two male ends of computer chord, and i plug them in to a three into one extension chord.

two lamps and an extenion chord was a few cents below 80$the codder and male ends were donated by my buddy 
hps penetrates way better than cfl and is susposed to grow dense nugs


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahahah yea its a jungle!!!!!no everything has been grown on 12/12 from seed and they are all female but iam not sure about my sour d x budda kush they are only 2 weeks old i just topped them today for 1st time check it out on this thread https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-28.html when everything in here is done iam going to do my other 3 sd x bk beans on 18/6 and get them babys fucin huge!!!!!!the one with the wire on it and the zona in the aerogarden are both big ass girls


 good fucking plan on vegging the remaining 3 sour kush beans huge on your next grow.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i will add a couple more 42w cfls soon! i dont get paid till monday that sux i want them now ollol.....so do u think thats why its not really producing like its supposed to?oooo yea thanks for the comments and cant wait to see them beans get started keep me posted


also this is very good news too you may need to put ur fans on high to control temps. but the more clfs the better just dont let them get all hot.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> also this is very good news too you may need to put ur fans on high to control temps. but the more clfs the better just dont let them get all hot.


yea i got one on high allready and my big fan i have it on medium!!!thanks


----------



## kho20 (Aug 26, 2009)

lol now you jus need a few hookers puttin them lungs to use too lol they give your plants co2 and airflow lmao


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

well i got home from work to find that 1 of my 42w cfls had fell on top of one of the females in the 32oz cup but the light did not brake so that was good!!!so i just cut off all the burned spots and made sure that the light wasnt goin to fall over on it again heres a few pics of before and after i cut burned spots off and last pic is of the plant and the light that fell on it!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 26, 2009)

ouch man, was that light duct taped up or what haha 


hope she recovers


----------



## boomstick (Aug 26, 2009)

rough, she'll be ok. Nice grow. im curious, you dont veg correct? whats ur yeild?


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 26, 2009)

damn man...we all having probs lol!! Hope she pulls through man, good luck brah!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 26, 2009)

subscribed btw


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2977273]ouch man, was that light duct taped up or what haha 


hope she recovers[/QUOTE]
no duct tape hahahah! the y splitter was lose for sum reason!its clamped on to a thick metal lamp!!! i think she will recover


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

boomstick said:


> rough, she'll be ok. Nice grow. im curious, you dont veg correct? whats ur yeild?


yea doin 12/12 from seed this grow and i have only done a couple like this i have got close to a half oz off 1 sativa i grew 12/12 from seed<after this is all done iam going to do 3 sour kush plants on 18/6 and get them huge hahahah thanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> damn man...we all having probs lol!! Hope she pulls through man, good luck brah!


yea just a little prob!!!!lololl thanks man i think she will pull through


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

well i moved the sativa that has not shown sex off the table and put the big 300w replacment bulb on the tripod and put the 42w were it was also moved the 2 foot florecent tube beside the unknown girl now maybe it will have enough light to start producing like it should!i will try to find a spot outside maybe tomorrow for the sativa i just really dont have enough room inside for it! heres a few pics first 3 are of the unknown girl with the lights around her , 4th pic is of the hair on the unknowngirl this is what it looks like on every bud site(hardly nothing)and last 2 pics are of the sativa that has not shown sex yet its on the floor right now till i can find a place outside for it! let me know what u all think


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking good brah. Im hoping mine will start showing me some goods in the next couple days!!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 26, 2009)

I have 11 plants going (hoping for 6 females, sativa) on sept 10th ill be under a month of 18/6 , which then im going to 12/12 for flower. I cant let mine get to tall so. I figured 1 month of veg, then the rest flower. Take mad pics of your sativa when she sexes for me, (i alwyas love to see naked ladies) Ill be sure to keep my stuff updated so cheeck in time to time


----------



## boomstick (Aug 26, 2009)

+ rep btw . givem exta luv for me


----------



## howak47 (Aug 27, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Looking good brah. Im hoping mine will start showing me some goods in the next couple days!!


thanks man!yea keep your eyes open hopein u get female


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks man!yea keep your eyes open hopein u get female


 
no prob dude...got three more beans going


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 27, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> no prob dude...got three more beans going


I got a male chron plant that i'm gonna breed with some mids and see what comes of it


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

sounds tasty wonder........ lol time for a new sack sad when you hope for a couple of beans hehe


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

Females!!! Congrats man they lookin damn good bro!A lil stretchy but theyll deffinitely work!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 27, 2009)

well i found a good spot outside for the sativa that has not shown sex yet!!!going to let it stay and finish outside if its a male OR a femalewhAT does everyone think?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

lol looks like a good spot hope its a bigun


----------



## budman52 (Aug 27, 2009)

looks like a nice little bud


----------



## budman52 (Aug 27, 2009)

this is my first time in here i hope it comes out all write https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/FIREdevil.gif


----------



## howak47 (Aug 27, 2009)

ahhah thanks for the comment budman


----------



## howak47 (Aug 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol looks like a good spot hope its a bigun


well i just hope its a female lolo thanks


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 28, 2009)

just plant that fucker right into a big hole in the ground and watch it grow big


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea thats a good idea, dig up a good sized hole and place her in there, she will become abeast


----------



## howak47 (Aug 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2986403]Yea thats a good idea, dig up a good sized hole and place her in there, she will become abeast[/QUOTE]
so i should put it in the ground?i will go out there later today and dig a hole for it


----------



## kho20 (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah man make its pot the earth then it can be huge haha have you seen volcoms thread i kno chitown did his are fuckin huge


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 28, 2009)

Might as well, jus dig a good sized hole and put her in there


----------



## howak47 (Aug 28, 2009)

well i dug a 2 foot hole and cut the bottom out of the bucket and set it down in hole we will see what happens


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice man, i would cut some of that brush out of there, unless your trying to hide it, and clear the ground space as well, better chances of her surviving all the random shit outside


----------



## howak47 (Aug 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2987637]Nice man, i would cut some of that brush out of there, unless your trying to hide it, and clear the ground space as well, better chances of her surviving all the random shit outside[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc! yea iam tryin to keep it out of sight cause you never know!i will go back out there maybe tomorrow and clear the ground space around IT! well i dont know if its a her or not yet it has not shown sex yet! thanks again for the comments


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i dug a 2 foot hole and cut the bottom out of the bucket and set it down in hole we will see what happens


 
Nice..... It will grow as long as you cut the bottom out. I am growing a plant in flowering, it's in a solo 16 0unce cup with the bottom cut out and sitting on soil

Oh and new pics of the PURPLE DANK 28 weeks into flowering, almost home......


----------



## howak47 (Aug 28, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Nice..... It will grow as long as you cut the bottom out. I am growing a plant in flowering, it's in a solo 16 0unce cup with the bottom cut out and sitting on soil
> 
> Oh and new pics of the PURPLE DANK 28 weeks into flowering, almost home......


hey thanks for the comment pennywise!!!iam bout to check dat purple dank out right now


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF SUM HAIRS ON THE ZONA IN THE AEROGARDEN !SHES REALLY JUST NOW STARTIN TO PRODUCE MORE HAIRS IT WAS AT A STAND STILL! ALSO I NOTICED A FEW NEW HAIRS ON THE UNKNOWNGIRL IN THE SOIL I GUESS ADDING THOSE LIGHTS AND MOVIN THAT OTHER PLANT OUTSIDE REALLY IS HELPING I WILL POST PICS OF IT LATER


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 30, 2009)

and the sexiness begins......


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> and the sexiness begins......


lolol it needs to go faster makin dem buds hahahah iam so keyed up right now its 3:30am here


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 30, 2009)

Damn bro, it's only 12:50 am, but then again you live in SC. I bet the weather is sucken out there right now with all that humidity, LOL....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Damn bro, it's only 12:50 am, but then again you live in SC. I bet the weather is sucken out there right now with all that humidity, LOL....


 no its 3:53 here and iam keyed up like a motherfucer hahaha u must be in California? weather has been really nice have a storm like every other night but thats good for the outside plant!!!!


----------



## pennywise619 (Aug 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> no its 3:53 here and iam keyed up like a motherfucer hahaha u must be in California? weather has been really nice have a storm like every other night but thats good for the outside plant!!!!


Originally from San Diego, but llivin in Arizona. Remember I told you I lived in NC??? I was stationed there at Fort Bragg on my last grow......... I lived in Fayettenam for 3 and 1/2 years. I remember we got snow twice last year, LOL.. I cant believe I was growing while in the Army....... 


Oh new pics have a looksy....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Originally from San Diego, but llivin in Arizona. Remember I told you I lived in NC??? I was stationed there at Fort Bragg on my last grow......... I lived in Fayettenam for 3 and 1/2 years. I remember we got snow twice last year, LOL.. I cant believe I was growing while in the Army.......
> 
> 
> Oh new pics have a looksy....


ooo yea thats right i remember now sorry dude my memory is really badare u still in the army?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 30, 2009)

wow growing in the army man thats pretty cool dude thanks for your service too man and say howack still just three im really itching to put more on there but in case of an emergncy i have to ditch 5 is good


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

[youtube]npRh2Ghpp2c[/youtube]





this shit looks so damn good i want sum beans from this!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> wow growing in the army man thats pretty cool dude thanks for your service too man and say howack still just three im really itching to put more on there but in case of an emergncy i have to ditch 5 is good


still 3 well thats not bad reallysounds good man how long have they been germinating for?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 30, 2009)

haha why does he keep callin you howack


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> still 3 well thats not bad reallysounds good man how long have they been germinating for?


 today is the third day so im still hopin the first two cracked on the first day i did it the night before and the next night i had two and the next day around the same time i planted them and had another one i'll probably plant it today im keepin my fingers crossed on the other two they appear to be swelling up so who knows.
im ready to see what they produce i love it and this go round i wont be messing with 15 jus 5 so more light for each one im gonna top and lst a bunch as much as possible and try to get the most out of these as i can wish me luck guys


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2996249]haha why does he keep callin you howack [/QUOTE]
hahaha man ive been wonderin if ive been spellin it right just been too lazy to see and ive seen it so much i just assumed i was tight thanks for pointing out the obvious fact im a dumbass sicc lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 30, 2009)

4 of em have cracked i looked as soon as i got off the computer


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 30, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha man ive been wonderin if ive been spellin it right just been too lazy to see and ive seen it so much i just assumed i was tight thanks for pointing out the obvious fact im a dumbass sicc lol



haha naw i just thought it was funny cause when i would read it it reminds me of hoe-wack, so i thought you were jus fucin wit him so thats what you called him, funny shit tho


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> 4 of em have cracked i looked as soon as i got off the computer


HELL YEA MAN JUST ONE MORE TO GO NOW!!!!!! I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR U


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2996249]haha why does he keep callin you howack [/QUOTE]
HAHAHAHA I DID NOT EVEN NOTICE THAT SHIT THAT SHOWS HOW FUCIN STONED IAM HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

WELL THE ZONA IS REALLY STARTIN TO PRODUCE SUM BUDS FINALLY!!!! I JUST GOT DONE TIEIN IT DOWN BETTER ALSO TIED DOWN THE TOP IN THE BACK AND PULLED IT CLOSER TO THE FRONT AND TIED IT DOWN AS WELL!!!!HERES A FEW PICS TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK!!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 30, 2009)

fillin out nicely, im have a journal up soon, gonna enter the shot g;ass competition, a the only way i can grow as of now will be micro style, 12/12 from seed, just to fuc around with haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2997784]fillin out nicely, im have a journal up soon, gonna enter the shot g;ass competition, a the only way i can grow as of now will be micro style, 12/12 from seed, just to fuc around with haha[/QUOTE]
yea it sure is man congrats and sicc what is the shot glass comp i think ive read somethin about that before send me a link man in my journal fool im down for that shit fdor shure


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

[quote="sicc";2997784]fillin out nicely, im have a journal up soon, gonna enter the shot g;ass competition, a the only way i can grow as of now will be micro style, 12/12 from seed, just to fuc around with haha[/quote]
thanks sicc yea iam ready for it to get finished so i can concentrate on my sour kush plants!!!!! Let me know when u get dat journal up!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well i saw a few new white hairs yesterday these are the 1st new ones i have seen in 2 1/2 weeks!!!!!!so maybe its goin to start producing sumthing now its just taken fucin forever!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well i saw a few new white hairs yesterday these are the 1st new ones i have seen in 2 1/2 weeks!!!!!!so maybe its goin to start producing sumthing now its just taken fucin forever!!!!!


 
thats the classic treademark of sativas they take forever!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 31, 2009)

I went and picked up a half oz of sum good mid today and i decided to make a little hash with sum of it!!!!!! i made this out of 3 1/2 grams!!!! just tested it out and it taste great and got high as hell off 3 small hits!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 31, 2009)

nice hash not much leaf material in it. what size screen you use?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 31, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice hash not much leaf material in it. what size screen you use?


regular strainer and a silk screen then i pressed it in betwwen 2 pices of plastic after that i folded it up in the plastic then put piece of brown paper bag around it and taped it closed! then soak it in water till paper is all wet put it in oven on like 250---300 for 10 mins then take it out and roll it with a rollin pin( u can repeat this a few times if u have alot or u want it pressed better) then carefully cut open u can put in frezzer for a couple of minutes to harden it up if u need to. this was the 1st time i have ever made good hash! i want to try sum other ways to make it though


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

how did you make it, did you grind up the buds or use trim


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3005891]how did you make it, did you grind up the buds or use trim[/QUOTE]i used buds last post before yours tells how i made it!


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> I went and picked up a half oz of sum good mid today and i decided to make a little hash with sum of it!!!!!! i made this out of 3 1/2 grams!!!! just tested it out and it taste great and got high as hell off 3 small hits!!!!


You got alotta leaf matter in there..Not sayin it dont look good cause it does,,but mine was like brown sugar,,You gotta figure it like this,outta all the leaf and trim you figure youll only get 15% of the leafs matter(trichs)after that its just leaf.Good job though man. I Need a silk screen bad i did this with a screen off the house


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you freeze the trim before?The trichs come off a hellava lot easier.


----------



## kho20 (Sep 1, 2009)

freeze em good tip im gonna try making my own hash in a couple weeks hehe


----------



## kho20 (Sep 1, 2009)

haha guess what so i found out chewbacca, the real guy from starwars, lives down the street from me haha


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i used buds last post before yours tells how i made it!



yea i read it, i was just wondering if you got trim or buds, looks bomby


----------



## rebelfied (Sep 1, 2009)

Not bad looking hash man...looks pretty dope dude! Im gonna be making some myself as soon as this one plant decides to start buddin and all the trim will be going into it!

Looking great btw man...getting more pics of mine in a few!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha guess what so i found out chewbacca, the real guy from starwars, lives down the street from me haha


hahahah thats the shit hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3007680]yea i read it, i was just wondering if you got trim or buds, looks bomby [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Not bad looking hash man...looks pretty dope dude! Im gonna be making some myself as soon as this one plant decides to start buddin and all the trim will be going into it!
> 
> Looking great btw man...getting more pics of mine in a few!


 thanks man it ended up gettin me so fucin stoned i just got done makein a little bit more yea after all me plants are done that i have right now i will be makin sum more alot more hopefully! but i figure i will get a shit load of trim off of my plants after this harvest!!!! plants are alot bigger than any other time i have grown indoors!!!well thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2009)

Heres a couple of pics of the sativa i moved outside like 3 days ago it seems to like it were i put it and its out of sight but it still has not shown sex yet !!!! last 2 pics are of the female i moved in from outside its startin to bud !!!! what does everone think?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

yea man she seems to be loving her new home, im sure she will tell, try takin a clone and throwing it into the 12/12 inside, let her do whatever outside, try and see what your light schedule is like for outside, i used to have this website but i cant remember it, you put in your aera and it shows when the sun sets and rises


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 2, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres a couple of pics of the sativa i moved outside like 3 days ago it seems to like it were i put it and its out of sight but it still has not shown sex yet !!!! last 2 pics are of the female i moved in from outside its startin to bud !!!! what does everone think?


 I think we got sum bud! WOOHOO!


----------



## rebelfied (Sep 2, 2009)

looks great there sir! Glad she likes her new home...cant wait to see some budzzz


----------



## kho20 (Sep 2, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahah thats the shit hahaha



i kno the dudes so damn huge like 7 foot somethin lol i was fuck dude theres bigfoot


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> looks great there sir! Glad she likes her new home...cant wait to see some budzzz


thanks man !!!! But the one outside has not shown sex yet but i hope its a she haha


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 5, 2009)

so do start your seedlings on 12/12 schedule right off the bat? how much is your yeild doing that


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 5, 2009)

my outdoor sativas are now budding with authority!!!!! they look a bit more hybrid on the indica side then yours but still lanky sativas. im hoping by last day of oct. i will be chopping. maybe i will breed an outdoor strain to


----------



## kho20 (Sep 5, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/237725-their-gettin-there.html

howak heres early pics of em im thinking theyll cease to be in a week


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

Went and checked on the sativa i moved outside and it looks great but it still has not shown sex yet but its gettin preflowers on it so it wont be to much longer and i should be able to tell what it is !!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

she's lookin nice and green man


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

[quote="sicc";3043087]she's lookin nice and green man [/quote]
yea i hope its a she but dont know yet !!!! Thanks for the comment


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

im sure it will be a girl


do this and see what your light cycle is, what ever your info is

http://www.almanac.com/

go to astronomy and use the rise and set tool


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Went and checked on the sativa i moved outside and it looks great but it still has not shown sex yet but its gettin preflowers on it so it wont be to much longer and i should be able to tell what it is !!


She's lovin it bro..... great job....


----------



## kho20 (Sep 7, 2009)

looks awesome out side thats my real prefrence they seem so happy outside haha


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 7, 2009)

kho20 said:


> looks awesome out side thats my real prefrence they seem so happy outside haha[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

SICC";3043130]im sure it will be a girl
do this and see what your light cycle is said:


> http://www.almanac.com/[/URL]
> 
> go to astronomy and use the rise and set tool


thanks sicc thats the shit it says iam gettin 12 hours and forty minutes of light a day!!! so it should be showin very soon!!!why do u think its a girl?cause its taken so long?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> kho20 said:
> 
> 
> > looks awesome out side thats my real prefrence they seem so happy outside haha[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> pennywise619 said:
> 
> 
> > hahah thanks man yea i cant wait to see lwhat it does hope i can pull off a late harvest if its a girl!!! i will check it out i love dem purple nugs lololol
> ...


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

HERES SUM PICS OF THE HUGE FEMALE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN!! ITS REALLY STARTIN TO BUD!!! SO MANY BUD SITES I CANT COUNT THEM ALL HAHAHAWHAT DOES EVERONE THINK?


----------



## kho20 (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> pennywise619 said:
> 
> 
> > hahah thanks man yea i cant wait to see lwhat it does hope i can pull off a late harvest if its a girl!!! i will check it out i love dem purple nugs lololol
> ...


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

kho20 said:


> howak47 said:
> 
> 
> > well ya kinda have too its like the hot blonde at the bar (you kno what i mean)
> ...


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES SUM PICS OF THE HUGE FEMALE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN!! ITS REALLY STARTIN TO BUD!!! SO MANY BUD SITES I CANT COUNT THEM ALL HAHAHAWHAT DOES EVERONE THINK?


 

Lookin great bro..... I wanna know the final dried weight to see if it's even worth trying it.... I to have an aerogarden, but just for herbs/flowers....


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin great bro..... I wanna know the final dried weight to see if it's even worth trying it.... I to have an aerogarden, but just for herbs/flowers....


thanks penny!!!! i will let u know a weight when finished! next grow i want to do a couple of big indicas in aerogarden i think they will do better than a sativa!!! thanks again for the comments


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Went and checked on the sativa i moved outside and it looks great but it still has not shown sex yet but its gettin preflowers on it so it wont be to much longer and i should be able to tell what it is !!


 
i would have planted that bitch right in the ground. anyway seasons drawing to a close bro its time to cover that bitch with a black bag and only give her like 6-7 hours of light for a while untill she is in full budding, or the natural light gets less then 12 hours a day.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

Heres a couple of pics 1st is one out of aerogarden 2nd pic is one i transplanted out of 320z cup into pot, and the last one is still in 32oz cup !!! all 3 seem to be doing good!!!!



last 2 pics are of the unknown girl she is a little over 3 feet tall now and just started to produce sum new white hairs finally !!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres a couple of pics 1st is one i transplanted out of 320z cup into pot,ones out of aerogarden and the last one is still in 32oz cup !!! all 3 seem to be doing good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> last 2 pics are of the unknown girl she is a little over 3 feet tall now and just started to produce sum new white hairs finally !!!!


 
man those are sativa has fuck even my outdoor sativas are more hybrid then that. i hope ur a patiant man brotha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

hay i just noticed we joind around the same time good shit. concentrate on them sour kushes maan!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i would have planted that bitch right in the ground. anyway seasons drawing to a close bro its time to cover that bitch with a black bag and only give her like 6-7 hours of light for a while untill she is in full budding, or the natural light gets less then 12 hours a day.


the bottom is cut out of the pot so its goin into the ground just did not want to risk fucin it up transplanting it so late.right now its gettin 12 hours and forty minutes of daylight it will be at a full 12 really soon guess we will see what happens


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 7, 2009)

eh bro how did you get the zona???? Anyways P.M. gotta get back to the wifey, LOL...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

fillin nicely, how tall is she


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3045373]fillin nicely, how tall is she[/QUOTE]

eh sicc got any dank seeds you wanna trade???? I'm in so-cal also.....


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3045373]fillin nicely, how tall is she[/QUOTE]

the unknown girl with the wire is a little over 3ft tall! the others one is around 8
inchs tall and the other 2 are about 1ft tall!


----------



## casper23 (Sep 8, 2009)

nice man, just looked through your grow. damn man they look great  how much longer do you have till harvest?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

casper23 said:


> nice man, just looked through your grow. damn man they look great  how much longer do you have till harvest?


not really sure but i think i still have 7 weeks left on most of them and the really big 3 ft girl no tellin how long she will take its being really slow but thats how those sativas do thanks for the comments


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES SUM PICS OF THE HUGE FEMALE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN!! ITS REALLY STARTIN TO BUD!!! SO MANY BUD SITES I CANT COUNT THEM ALL HAHAHAWHAT DOES EVERONE THINK?


I think its lookin pretty damn good man!


----------



## casper23 (Sep 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> not really sure but i think i still have 7 weeks left on most of them and the really big 3 ft girl no tellin how long she will take its being really slow but thats how those sativas do thanks for the comments


i know what you mean i got three that have been growing for two weeks longer than the rest on mine and those three are barely just now flowering. but i got time 

good luck with the grow man. cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## kho20 (Sep 9, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/237725-their-gettin-there.html

the start of the harvest yay


----------



## howak47 (Sep 9, 2009)

well the female zona is the only plant in aerogarden now!i changed water in res today and added a bloom mix of the gh 3 part line i also turned plant around now the back is at the front! it is full of buds and it smells really sweetheres sum pics of it and the buds last pic is of the rootstell me what u all think


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

Lookin good man, she fillin in, a lil slow, but shes gettin there, nice root mass as well, cant wait to see the harvest after its all done, you think they all will be done around the same time?

like that Osama Bin Laden poster haha, Allah Akbar!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3056882]Lookin good man, she fillin in, a lil slow, but shes gettin there, nice root mass as well, cant wait to see the harvest after its all done, you think they all will be done around the same time?

like that Osama Bin Laden poster haha, Allah Akbar![/QUOTE]
thanks man yea shes being slow but not half as slow as the big unknown girl with the wire that 1 is takin foreveri think they will all be done at the same time but the big unknown girl (100% sativa) no tellin how long that will take at this point i really dont care what that one does haha!!!thanks for all the comments and i have got a gasmask on in dat pic but my girl did not get my head in the pic lololol its blocked by the ZONA


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 9, 2009)

lookin great man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

nice sativa bush man. its gonna bloom forever though. lol why u got a pic of bin ladin dog


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2009)

Howak is a highly ranked Al-Qaeda memeber, you had no clue of this?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3057602]Howak is a highly ranked Al-Qaeda memeber, you had no clue of this?[/QUOTE]



lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper23 (Sep 10, 2009)

jihad is for pussies! lol

plants are looking good man. slow and steady wins the race


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

nice lookin bush homie!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice sativa bush man. its gonna bloom forever though. lol why u got a pic of bin ladin dog


got a bunch of them at a gun show i use them for target practice but i figured i would put one behind the door it scares people if they dont know its there and they shut the door hahahahahhthanks for the comments!!!! how long u think it will take ?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin great man


thanks pit


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

casper23 said:


> jihad is for pussies! lol
> 
> plants are looking good man. slow and steady wins the race


thanks for the comments man yea its slow but its growin lololo


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> nice lookin bush homie!


thanks purp!!! check out my sour kush thread when u get time!


----------



## budman52 (Sep 10, 2009)

you need some light


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

budman52 said:


> you need some light


 hes doin jus fine man u need some reasearch stranger hes got it down


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hes doin jus fine man u need some reasearch stranger hes got it down


 
the hommie howak is in good hands minez. he is doing the damn thang.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

yea i guess iam doin ok hahah thanks u guys


----------



## kho20 (Sep 10, 2009)

man you gotta love it when a get those one liners of apparent wisdom that the read on a post somewhere" how to grow" haha who cares bout experience anymore lmao


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man you gotta love it when a get those one liners of apparent wisdom that the read on a post somewhere" how to grow" haha who cares bout experience anymore lmao


 
I know exactly what you mean bro.....


----------



## kho20 (Sep 11, 2009)

rite oh well if we banned dipshits whod work the carnivals ......

oh howak yesterday was the final chop check em out
and everyone else here hit it up too tell me what yall think
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/237725-their-gettin-there.html


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

Heres sum pics of the 2 in 32oz cups (only 1 in cup now other in small pot)and one i transplanted out of aerogarden into soil!!!

they are doing great i just started givin them the GH nutrients last week!!i also have got sum GH koolbloom and sum jamaican bat guanos for next plants in soil!!!!


what does everyone think?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

check out these big ass buds!!!!!!



[youtube]9G1N2JMzxVk[/youtube]


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 12, 2009)

lookin good bro! how long have they been alive for. and how long have they been flowering?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> lookin good bro! how long have they been alive for. and how long have they been flowering?


iam really not sure but i think they where started about 2 months ago have been flowering for like 3 weeks (all are 12/12 from seed) thanks for the comments


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

lookin good man, whos vid is that?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3072398]lookin good man, whos vid is that?[/QUOTE]
thanks!!!!! i dont know i just saw it on youtube and thoght it was pretty good so i posted it up hahahah those are sum big buds


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

oh lol, i like that one in the cup, there perfect for 12/12, they can support a pretty good size plant as well


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

heres a video of my grow goin to put another one on the sourkush thread later

[youtube]LTO5ZT-mncQ[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

nice!

vids are always great, lots and lots on bud sites, i hope your patient, sativa's do take a lil longer, like Chi stated earlier in this thread, but she is lookin great, you just have them in a seperate room or somthing?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3072512]nice!

vids are always great, lots and lots on bud sites, i hope your patient, sativa's do take a lil longer, like Chi stated earlier in this thread, but she is lookin great, you just have them in a seperate room or somthing?[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc!!!yea i guess iam patient i think i will get a good bit off the big one in aerogarden and if i got the patients the real big one in the pot with the wire i think will give me a good bit to but its goin to take so long for that one to finish!!!the one in aero has started to grow alot faster i can see a dif everyday!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

HERES THE BIG ZONA GIRL IN THE AEROGARDEN!!! IT IS PICKIN UP SUM SPEED GROWIN NOW BUDS ARE STARTIN TO GET FATTER AND I CAN SEE RESIN FORMING ON THE LEAVES ALOT(PIC 3 U CAN SEE IT ON THE LEAFS !!!!! HERES SUM PICS TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2009)

nice lil chunky buds, she is frosty


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3077223]nice lil chunky buds, she is frosty [/QUOTE]
THANKS SICC YEA SHES GETTIN REAL FROSTYCANT WAIT TILL SHES DONE


----------



## casper23 (Sep 14, 2009)

looking like some tastey buds bro  they are flowering real good


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2009)

casper23 said:


> looking like some tastey buds bro  they are flowering real good


yea they smellin pretty fruity tothanks for the comments!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER PIC GOIN TO TRY TO PUT UP ANOTHER VIDEO SOON!!!!!BUDS ARE STARTIN TO FILL IN ALOT MORE


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

STILL NO SEX YET 



HERES SUM PICS OF THE ONE OUTSIDE !! IT STILL HAS NOT SHOWN SEX YET DONT KNOW IF IT WILL HAVE A CHANCE NOW CAUSE ITS GOIN TO START GETTIN COLD REALLY SOON!! WE WILL JUST SEE WHAT HAPPENSWHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

take some clones from her and put them in the 12/12 area

she looks better then when she was inside

go to this website, you can type in where you live, and it will tell you the light schedule

currently here, its at like 13 and 11

http://www.almanac.com/astronomy

use the rise and set tool, might be still vegging, or close to the proper 12/12


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3087630]take some clones from her and put them in the 12/12 area

she looks better then when she was inside

go to this website, you can type in where you live, and it will tell you the light schedule

currently here, its at like 13 and 11

http://www.almanac.com/astronomy

use the rise and set tool, might be still vegging, or close to the proper 12/12[/QUOTE]
THANKS MAN I JUST CHECKED IT sun rises at 7:21am and sets at 7:44 so its allmost at 12/12


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

cool, shes almost there!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3088284]cool, shes almost there![/QUOTE]
yea i just hope theres enough time since it looks sativa it will probly take forever like the one inside!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea that true haha, shes a beauty tho, i like the one outside alot perfect for cloning


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3088994]Yea that true haha, shes a beauty tho, i like the one outside alot perfect for cloning[/QUOTE]
yea iam thinking about takin clones like u said if it starts gettin to cold outside!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

HERES A PIC OF SUM KIND OF ORENGE DANK I GOT TODAY NEVER HAD IT BEFORE TASTE REAL TANGY KIND OF LIKE ORENGE AND GRAPEFRUIT MIXED REALLY GOOD MELLOW HIGH


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

another zona in aerogarden video 


[youtube]cAnc6ZSoZeM[/youtube]


----------



## casper23 (Sep 15, 2009)

that orange bud looks rockin man! havent been able to find anything like that in my area in a hot minute.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2009)

She is Definitely taking her time haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 16, 2009)

aint thta the truth man but lookin good


----------



## howak47 (Sep 16, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> aint thta the truth man but lookin good


hahaha yea!!!! thanks pit


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2009)

HERES SUM PICS OF THE UNKNOWN GIRL SHE IS FINALLY STARTIN TO BUD BUT ITS STILL GOIN TO TAKE A WHILE!!SHE IS 3 1/2 FEET TALL NOW !!! WELL ENJOY THE PICS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2009)

She's lookin good man, i gotta say your the king of 12/12 haha

nice lookin sativa, cant wait wait to see everything once its all done


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking nice howak real healthy. She will take a while but ya gotta love a sativa buzz


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2009)

SICC";3100449]She's lookin good man said:


> Looking nice howak real healthy. She will take a while but ya gotta love a sativa buzz


yea its goin to be a while but it should be sum decent smoke when its finished !!!thanks for the comments tom


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahah king of 12/12 i might have to put dat under my name insteed of ganja king yea iam ready it see the end result of this one thanks for the comments!!!
> 
> 
> yea its goin to be a while but it should be sum decent smoke when its finished !!!thanks for the comments tom


 haha i resent the king of 12 12 brother lol jk i aint done much lately nyways and u ny boy i wouldent be doin 12 12 right now if it wasent for my boy


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well i got my koolbloom and bat guanos today !!!! changed water in aerogarden and i added the 3 part gh line plus the koolbloom!!! heres sum pics let me know what u all think


also mixed sum bat guanos up and added it to the big unknown girl and a couple of the other soil plants


----------



## casper23 (Sep 19, 2009)

very nice mane, im giving you a standing ovation! well ok, not really im sitting down hitting my bong, but you got one hell of a green thumb! mad props! do you know anything i can add to my watering cycle to bulk up my buds, ie sugar, or will guano do it?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

casper23 said:


> very nice mane, im giving you a standing ovation! well ok, not really im sitting down hitting my bong, but you got one hell of a green thumb! mad props! do you know anything i can add to my watering cycle to bulk up my buds, ie sugar, or will guano do it?


hahah Thanks manwell i know that koolbloom bulks and yes the bat guanos will do it only supposed to use during flower like every 2 weeks u can get 2 lbs of it for $7.50 heres a link where i got mine from they have 4 different kinds check it out https://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=527&navid=50

and thanks again for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

Heres sum pics of the other 3 girls 2 of them are in small pots and other one is in 32 0z cup!!!! they are startin to smell like lemon n fruit hahahahwhat does everyone think?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 19, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum pics of the other 3 girls 2 of them are in small pots and other one is in 32 0z cup!!!! they are startin to smell like lemon n fruit hahahahwhat does everyone think?


 lookin really good man great job bro


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin really good man great job bro


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS PIT


----------



## kho20 (Sep 19, 2009)

man i cant get enough of the bud factorys in pong cups finnally put one in the case on 12 well see how it goes rite hahaha but yeah man great as always


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man i cant get enough of the bud factorys in pong cups finnally put one in the case on 12 well see how it goes rite hahaha but yeah man great as always


hahah yea man give it a trythanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

This is my fav out of the 3 girls in the pots!!! Its hairs look alot thicker and real bright white lookin and smells like candy !!!! Iam thinking about puttin a little sour kush pollin on a lower bud and see if i can get a couple of dank seeds!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

that would be an interesting cross. something tells me a cross like that would flourish outside. be potent has fuck with good mold resistence, bag apeal, and much lesser flowering time. ill take a few off your hands bro


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

HERES A PIC A THE BIG ZONA GIRL IN AEROGARDEN AND A PIC OF ONE OF THE MANY BUDS SHE HAS ON HER!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

those mid plants have a good amount of resin on them to huh?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> that would be an interesting cross. something tells me a cross like that would flourish outside. be potent has fuck with good mold resistence, bag apeal, and much lesser flowering time. ill take a few off your hands bro


YEA I THINK IT WOULD BE A GOOD MIX!!! DONT WORRY WHEN IT HAPPENS U KNOW ILL HOOK U UP MAN ....GOT TO LOOK OUT I MAY DO A LITTLE LOWER BUD ON THE ZONA AS WELL ...ITS PACKED FULL OF FROST THE LEAFS ARE REAL STICKY U CAN SEE RESIN ON SOME OF THEM IT LOOKS LIKE BIG BUMPS... I WILL TRY TO GET ANOTHER PIC OF JUST THE LEAF SO U CAN SEE


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

def do that zona too im digging the thc on it. and the other more hybrid sativa pollinate that to. but always always keep the pure sour kush around too. its just some indica bliss bro


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

man these two grows are really gettin me excited for my micro grow, 12/12 from seed. great job man


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> def do that zona too im digging the thc on it. and the other more hybrid sativa pollinate that to. but always always keep the pure sour kush around too. its just some indica bliss bro


OOO YEA I WILL DEF DO THEM BOTH .. I ALREADY HAVE A TINY BIT OF POLLIN WHEN IS A GOOD TIME TO POLLENATE THEM?

[QUOTE="SICC";3117955]man these two grows are really gettin me excited for my micro grow, 12/12 from seed. great job man[/QUOTE]
HAHAHAH THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS SICC .....LOOKIN FORWARD TO YOUR MICRO GROW LET ME KNOW WHEN IT GETS STARTED


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

pollinate now, so about the time the buds are done so will the seeds


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> pollinate now, so about the time the buds are done so will the seeds


OK IAM WAITIN ON A COUPLE MORE OF THE PODS TO DRY I HAVE IT IN A PILL BOTTLE BUT THERE IS A SHIT LOAD ON THE MALE OUTSIDE


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah man about that male i have never seen a male grow hairs ever!!!!!. that shit is cool. its either from the stress of moving to new grow medium, or fucking with the roots, or 4 generations of inbredding maybe taking its toll lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah man about that male i have never seen a male grow hairs ever!!!!!. that shit is cool. its either from the stress of moving to new grow medium, or fucking with the roots, or 4 generations of inbredding maybe taking its toll lol


hahaha yea that shit is crazy who knows plants do all kinds of shit hahahahah


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

Heres a couple of pics of the resin on the zona leafs and a few of sum buds!!! what does everyone think?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

thats a good amount of resin for a near pure sativa.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats a good amount of resin for a near pure sativa.


yea its alot hahah my other plant (the unknown girl ) iam convensed it is 100% sativa looks alot dif than the zona i will posted a few pics of it later!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

w/e became of that shit you put outside man?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> w/e became of that shit you put outside man?


haha its still there and as of 3 days ago still has not shown sex so dont know what will happen to it cause it will be startin to get cold soon!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> haha its still there and as of 3 days ago still has not shown sex so dont know what will happen to it cause it will be startin to get cold soon!!!!


 it git cold as shit here fast today im worried about the little bogger i got outside


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> haha its still there and as of 3 days ago still has not shown sex so dont know what will happen to it cause it will be startin to get cold soon!!!!


 
the one outside looked damn well pure sativa, and the thing with some of them is they will flower when the fuck they want to. reguardless of 12/12.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE UNKNOWN GIRL THIS IS THE MOST SATIVA PLANT I HAVE! IT HAS TAKEN SO LONG TO GET TO THIS POINT SHE IS 3 1/2 FEET TALL AND ABOUT 2 --2 1/2 FEET WIDE FULL OF BUD SITES JUST GOIN TO TAKE FUCIN LIKE 10 TO 15 MORE WEEKS I THINK!!!!IAM READY FOR IT TO FINISH I WILL HAVE ALOT MORE ROOM ONCE IT IS FINISHED


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

she is a beauty


----------



## casper23 (Sep 21, 2009)

you ar egoing to have some killer smoke off that one right there mate! i would love to get a cutting from you, you seem to have it dialed in man.  keep that shit up bro! +rep


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3119387]she is a beauty[/QUOTE]


lol a beauty huh??? its wats on the inside that counts. i hope she is worth the wait my man.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

SICC";3119387]she is a beauty[/QUOTE]thanks sicc!!!
[quote="casper23 said:


> you ar egoing to have some killer smoke off that one right there mate! i would love to get a cutting from you, you seem to have it dialed in man.  keep that shit up bro! +rep


hahah if there was a way to get it to u i would give u onethanks for the comments



chitownsmoking said:


> lol a beauty huh??? its wats on the inside that counts. i hope she is worth the wait my man.


yea i hope she is worth the wait to cause it is taken fucin forever haahahha


----------



## nukkchorris (Sep 23, 2009)

Whats up Howak, how you been man? I never posted any cured pics of my first plant I did a while back but it turned out DANK. Just searchin' the forums thought I'd say sup... Got a Blue Moonshine 1 week into veg right now and a LSD seed after the moonshines done, prob wont start a journal tho. Good luck on your grow man


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

nukkchorris said:


> Whats up Howak, how you been man? I never posted any cured pics of my first plant I did a while back but it turned out DANK. Just searchin' the forums thought I'd say sup... Got a Blue Moonshine 1 week into veg right now and a LSD seed after the moonshines done, prob wont start a journal tho. Good luck on your grow man


what up man where u been? thanks for stoppin by and for the comments i would like to see dat blue moonshine grow u got a thread for that? u should check out my sourkush thread when u get time thanks again


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2009)

WELL THE BIG SATIVA OUTSIDE THAT WAS TAKEN FOREVER TO SHOW SEX FINALLY SHOWED ITS A FUCIN MALEALL THAT DAMN WAITIN FOR NOTHING OOOO WELL HERES A PIC LOOKS REALLY GOOD BUT I DONT HAVE A USE FOR IT NOW


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2009)

damn, thats sucs, kill that bastard!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3134283]damn, thats sucs, kill that bastard![/QUOTE]
YEA IT SUCKS CAUSE THAT FUCKER TOOK SO DAMN LONG TO SHOW SEX!!!!!I THINK I WILL LET THE COLD FREEZE HES NUTS OFF LET IT HAVE A SLOW DEATH SO I DONT EVEN HAVE TO MESS WITH IT HAHAHAHAH IT WILL BE GETTIN COLD SOON


----------



## kho20 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah he deserves it haha atleast get some pollen haha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> yeah he deserves it haha atleast get some pollen haha


yea dat bastards guna get it hahahah no i dont want pollin from this one i got sum sourkush pollen and plenty more to collect also got sum really good mid pollen but not goin to do anything with it yet!!!look on the sourkush thread i pollinated 2 buds yesterday


----------



## howak47 (Sep 25, 2009)

THOUGHT THIS WAS A PRETTY GOOD PIC OF THIS LITTLE NUG ON THE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN U CAN SEE THE RESIN ON THE LEAFS !!!!WHAT DO U ALL THINK?


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THOUGHT THIS WAS A PRETTY GOOD PIC OF THIS LITTLE NUG ON THE ZONA IN AEROGARDEN U CAN SEE THE RESIN ON THE LEAFS !!!!WHAT DO U ALL THINK?


lookin good bro... When ever I grow mid-grade I like tyo turn the humidity down and blast the fan, so the plants produce more resion bro...... This should make it a little more potent....


----------



## kho20 (Sep 28, 2009)

oh yeah mids are crazy resin i like to think of em as hash plants instead haha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> lookin good bro... When ever I grow mid-grade I like tyo turn the humidity down and blast the fan, so the plants produce more resion bro...... This should make it a little more potent....


thanks for the comments pennywise!!!my humidity is 45% and the fans are on high!!!! thanks for the tip i did not know that would help produce more resin!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

HERES SUM PICS OF THE ZONA IN THE AEROGARDEN!!!! DONT KNOW HOW MUCH LONGER IT HAS CANT REMEMBER!!!! ANYONE GOT A GUESS HOW MUCH LONGER IT HAS?????

WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow Howak. She's taken to that aerogarden quite nicely! My best guess, maybe about 3 more weeks. She's still got some time to fill in even more. Gets tough to tell without a scope but she's definately progressing nicely in there. Well done.

-Butters


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

i agree with butters like 3-4 more weeks


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Wow Howak. She's taken to that aerogarden quite nicely! My best guess, maybe about 3 more weeks. She's still got some time to fill in even more. Gets tough to tell without a scope but she's definately progressing nicely in there. Well done.
> 
> -Butters


yea butters she got big in there hahahah 3 or 4 weeks that sounds right ! my b-day is on friday and iam goin to order a celestron lcd microscope that takes pics and video up to 1600x or as low as 40x so i will have sum real close pics of those trics!!!!!!

thanks for the comments and advise


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i agree with butters like 3-4 more weeks


thanks chi!!! what do u think of the microscope? goin to get sum thc cell pics that will be the shit


----------



## 2talljones (Sep 29, 2009)

bad ass scope, cant wait to see the pics,


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

2talljones said:


> bad ass scope, cant wait to see the pics,


yea it is i should have it in about a week or so !!!!! u should check out my sourkush grow the link is in my sig


----------



## howak47 (Sep 30, 2009)

well bad news i noticed around the base of the plant and all in the soil of the one in the 32oz cup MOLD and all the leaves died over night(i dont think it was draining good and got to wet) so i had no choice i had to go ahead and cut it down but luckly over half the trics were amber and it is the smallest plant i have!It was 70days old 12/12 from seedheres a pic of the soil and sum before and after i cut it down!


----------



## 2talljones (Oct 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that, your next one will be twice as good


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 1, 2009)

The trichs were really half amber? Most of the pistils were white so I doubt it was ready. Sorry to hear about that though man


----------



## howak47 (Oct 1, 2009)

2talljones said:


> sorry to hear that, your next one will be twice as good


thanks man!!!



tom__420 said:


> The trichs were really half amber? Most of the pistils were white so I doubt it was ready. Sorry to hear about that though man


well i would say 40%amber i couldnt belive it but i have had plants finish on 12/12 from seed in 76days before and it turned out great but i will probly end up sellin this bud anyway and wait for the good stuff for methanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Oct 1, 2009)

well it looks like the sourkush pollin i put on the zona took!!!!!!heres a few pics what does everyone think?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice man, hope they work out, i've always wanted to pollinate some plants, keep us posted +REP


----------



## howak47 (Oct 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3170470]Nice man, hope they work out, i've always wanted to pollinate some plants, keep us posted +REP[/QUOTE]HOPE SO TO MANTHANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AND DA REP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah you got seeds alright.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah you got seeds alright.


yea iam pretty sure it worked!!!!!


----------



## casper23 (Oct 4, 2009)

looking like you got some seeds mate! sorry to hear bout the mold, that shit is always a bummer. but least you are gonna have some good seeds to grow next time


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2009)

WELL HERES SUM PICS OF THE ZONA IN THE AEROGARDEN 
THERES BUDS EVERYWHERE ON THIS PLANT AND IT SMELLS REALLY SWEET AND LEAFS ARE COVERED IN THC!!!! I THINK SHES GOT 3 WEEKS LEFT TILL HARVEST ....I CANT WAIT 
ENJOY THE PICS 

JUST DID A UPDATE ON MY SOURKUSH THREAD EVRYONE CHECK IT OUT!!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-82.html


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

zona looks real nice and sativey!!!!!!!! i love youyr new avitar lol plus rep


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> zona looks real nice and sativey!!!!!!!! I love youyr new avitar lol plus rep


thanks for the comments chi and the rep
yea i like my new avitar hahah would not have dat pic if it wasnt for u hahahahaha +rep for u to my friend


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2009)

Heres a pic of the bud on the zona plant that i pollinated with sour kush pollin!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

that cross is gonna be the one to grow outside and prosper!!!! the sativa makes it mold resistent, and hardier vegger, and the sour kush will make it much danker and stanker, and bring down flowering time. this cross should be fully ripe by this time in the grow season or a little earlier!!!!! also the sativa should help with yield. the seedlings will take after the zona more though, because it was the female parent


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 5, 2009)

yea man great cross bro the ones i got from you stink sooo bad and they r just startin to flower bro.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea man great cross bro the ones i got from you stink sooo bad and they r just startin to flower bro.


thanks pit !!!!!hell yea i want to see sum pics cant belive they have allready started flowering that was fast


----------



## pennywise619 (Oct 6, 2009)

Should have those in about 1 week.......


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 6, 2009)

yea me either bro i had to pull one male jus now out of the bottels and one looks sick i need some hydroton but u cant find any around here


----------



## howak47 (Oct 6, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Should have those in about 1 week.......


ooo yea i cant wait!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 7, 2009)

man that one isnt gettin any better its startin to bumm me out i posted some pics bro drop by and check em out


----------



## pennywise619 (Oct 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> man that one isnt gettin any better its startin to bumm me out i posted some pics bro drop by and check em out


Sorry Howak dont mean to intrude, but what kind of pits you got???? I got a male and female 100% Gottiline......


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 8, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Sorry Howak dont mean to intrude, but what kind of pits you got???? I got a male and female 100% Gottiline......


 i have a american male one american rednose male and a rednose female and a colby female man


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> man that one isnt gettin any better its startin to bumm me out i posted some pics bro drop by and check em out


damn sorry to hear that i will stop by and take a look


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

gotti pitts and razors edge are garbadge!!!!!! big ass 100 pound dogs big for nothing for those intersted in real game pitbulls check out my boy tom gartner


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

theese are real ass killer pitts

http://tom-garner-kennels.com/


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2009)

THE ZONA BUDS ARE GETTIN REALLY THICK ITS ALLMOST TIME TO CHOP A FEW BUDS OFF SUM ARE MORE DONE THAN OTHERS

1ST 2 PICS ARE OF THE BUD THATS POLLINATED WITH SOURKUSH POLLEN 

3RD PIC HAS THE BUD THATS POLLINATED LABELED SO U CAN SEE WHERE IT IS ON THE PLANT!!!

ALL THE OTHER PICS ARE OF THE REST OF THE PLANT AND A COUPLE OF BUDS THAT ARE ALLMOST DONE!!!

WELL ENJOY THE PICS AND HOW LONG DOES EVERYONE THINK ZONA HAS LEFT BEFORE HARVEST TIME?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

Lookin great homie, you make it look too easy haha

that sour cross with that zona is gonna be some fire


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3211603]Lookin great homie, you make it look too easy haha

that sour cross with that zona is gonna be some fire[/QUOTE]
definatly ma n gret cross


----------



## kho20 (Oct 9, 2009)

i jus cant wait til it grows out jus to see what itll look like haha maybe itll grow buds like osamas beard


----------



## (Butters) (Oct 9, 2009)

Lookin great Howak!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> gotti pitts and razors edge are garbadge!!!!!! big ass 100 pound dogs big for nothing for those intersted in real game pitbulls check out my boy tom gartner


 i agree with you 100 % hippos ive got some pretty damn game dogs bro if i can figure out how to post videos ill get some up on my thread if i get time


----------



## howak47 (Oct 10, 2009)

SICC";3211603]Lookin great homie said:


> Lookin great Howak!


thanks butters!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> i jus cant wait til it grows out jus to see what itll look like haha maybe itll grow buds like osamas beard


yea who knows what it will look like but it will be sum DANK hahahahahah


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea who knows what it will look like but it will be sum DANK hahahahahah


 aint that the truth man i wish the zonas dident get crushed o well the ones ive got now are dank as fuck what shall we call them man they r stinky as shit i need a name got the others germin and i got two alaskan thunderfuck goin


----------



## pennywise619 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fuckin danky dank bro...... Great job man.....


----------



## pennywise619 (Oct 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> gotti pitts and razors edge are garbadge!!!!!! big ass 100 pound dogs big for nothing for those intersted in real game pitbulls check out my boy tom gartner


 
There not garbage bro LOL..... APBT/Staffordshire Terrier selective breeding.....

The problem is me and you are on a whole different mind set....

You like game dogs, so I am sure you are a hunter. Me on the other hand have never hunted in my entire life, besides HAJIS in IRAQ or Afganistan. Southern Califonia born and raised...

We like big massive heavy set dogs to walk around our blocks with, or taking our 100+ pound Bullies to Dog shows, car shows, bully barbeques ect ect.... 

Man bro honestly, you can knock all you want bro, but my dogs are the shit HOMIE, and if you want to see some reall bullies check out my homies Roger and Marissa from West Coast Gottiline Home of the 100+ pound bullies both of my "100+" bullies are from WCG and both 2 times purple ribbon straight off of the man himself Black Ace.... STRAIGHT FIRE!!!!!

http://westcoastgottiline.com/


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 11, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> There not garbage bro LOL..... APBT/Staffordshire Terrier selective breeding.....
> 
> The problem is me and you are on a whole different mind set....
> 
> ...


 
lol yeah ok. ur bloodline aint on shit. i have seen a 50 pound chinamen bloodline pitt fucking own a 105 pound razers edge dog. u want some real ass pitts check out my boy tom garner kennels. gotti's and razers edge aint shit. big for nothing. not game at all


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol yeah ok. ur bloodline aint on shit. i have seen a 50 pound chinamen bloodline pitt fucking own a 105 pound razers edge dog. u want some real ass pitts check out my boy tom garner kennels. gotti's and razers edge aint shit. big for nothing. not game at all


 he aint lyin there brother them gottiline and razors egde dogs r for show and nothin else and its that kind of slectvive breeding thats givin em the nad name brother cuz they r beast they look so intimitading so u can have them pull you down the street i can walk all 4 of my dogs down the street at a time without leashes they all stay at a heel blue pits sorry to say r gabarbge they look kinda like pigs every once n a while you get a gsame one but ur lucky ive got 4 dead game dogs


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2009)

i think iam going to start flusing the zona and harvest it next week ...iam seeing alot of amber trics now ....what does everyone think i should do?

i might post sum pics later tonight


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2009)

maybe just start the flush now, so you dont have to guess


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3217992]maybe just start the flush now, so you dont have to guess[/QUOTE]
iam goin to start flusing it now i just put fresh water in aerogarden and i will change it again tomorrow night. pretty easy to do with just water hahahah


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> iam goin to start flusing it now i just put fresh water in aerogarden and i will change it again tomorrow night. pretty easy to do with just water hahahah


how often did you change your rez in that thing so i can have a decent idea of what to do with mine


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> how often did you change your rez in that thing so i can have a decent idea of what to do with mine


i tried to do it at least 1 time a week but sumtime once every 2 weeks. but u can pretty much flush everything out of the system after runnin fresh water through it a few times


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

WELL I STARTED FLUSING WITH FRESH WATER LAST NIGHT AND I CHANGED WATER AGAIN TONIGHT PLANNING ON HARVESTING FRIDAY OR SATURDAY !!!
I TOOK 2 SAMPLE BUDS OFF A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO HAVE NOT TRIED IT YET BUT IT LOOKS DANK AND I CHECKED IT UNDER THE MICROSCOPE AND MOST TRICS WERE A LIGHT AMBER COLOR NORMALLY I LIKE HALF MILKY AND HALF AMBER SO THIS WILL BE GOOD(LAST PIC IS OF ONE OF THE LITTLE SAMPLE BUDS IT HAS BEEN HANGING FOR 3 DAYS BUT IS STILL A LITTLE TO WET TO START CUREING IAM TRYING TO DO IT SLOWER THAN I NORMALLY DO)

HERES SUM PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

lol useing the old fishing line to dry em. page right outta my book. nice shit


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol useing the old fishing line to dry em. page right outta my book. nice shit


thanks chi ....hahaha yea fishin line works like a charm


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I STARTED FLUSING WITH FRESH WATER LAST NIGHT AND I CHANGED WATER AGAIN TONIGHT PLANNING ON HARVESTING FRIDAY OR SATURDAY !!!
> I TOOK 2 SAMPLE BUDS OFF A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO HAVE NOT TRIED IT YET BUT IT LOOKS DANK AND I CHECKED IT UNDER THE MICROSCOPE AND MOST TRICS WERE A LIGHT AMBER COLOR NORMALLY I LIKE HALF MILKY AND HALF AMBER SO THIS WILL BE GOOD(LAST PIC IS OF ONE OF THE LITTLE SAMPLE BUDS IT HAS BEEN HANGING FOR 3 DAYS BUT IS STILL A LITTLE TO WET TO START CUREING IAM TRYING TO DO IT SLOWER THAN I NORMALLY DO)
> 
> HERES SUM PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


 great job man what light did u use on that thing im gonna add cfls and i wannt get some good ones


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> great job man what light did u use on that thing im gonna add cfls and i wannt get some good ones


the zona was grown with the 3 aerogarden bulbs and a couple of 100w cfls on each of the sides and thats it
thanks for the comments


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

nytime bro what was the increase in your electricty bill


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> nytime bro what was the increase in your electricty bill


NOT EVEN NOTICABLE MAYBE $20 IF THAT!!!! CFLS ARE GREAT


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks purp!how do u think the zona will do being on 12/12 from seed in aerogarden?iam about to top the other 2 what do u think?


 Dunno bro,if they grow pretty fast,tall,youll get a nice harvest..Im bout to build a damn box for you so you can get out that aerogarden!
Man you can grow sum big ass plants in a DWC unit....Just a thought.
They should do good though you know what you doing.
Topp away my friend!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Dunno bro,if they grow pretty fast,tall,youll get a nice harvest..Im bout to build a damn box for you so you can get out that aerogarden!
> Man you can grow sum big ass plants in a DWC unit....Just a thought.
> They should do good though you know what you doing.
> Topp away my friend!


 i wish i could get ahold of some 4inch net pots and hydrotron then id be set, in like mothefuckin flint


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 13, 2009)

how are the trich's looking?

you would probably want to do more then just week flush, but there gonna be ready then it should be good

looks like they could go another 2, or at least like next friday or something


----------



## pennywise619 (Oct 13, 2009)

If your only going to flush for 1 week I suggest using clearex to get rid of all the Nutrient build up in the plants....


----------



## howak47 (Oct 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Dunno bro,if they grow pretty fast,tall,youll get a nice harvest..Im bout to build a damn box for you so you can get out that aerogarden!
> Man you can grow sum big ass plants in a DWC unit....Just a thought.
> They should do good though you know what you doing.
> Topp away my friend!


hahahah yea i need to build a dwc unit for the next grow


----------



## howak47 (Oct 13, 2009)

SICC";3228255]how are the trich's looking?
you would probably want to do more then just week flush said:


> If your only going to flush for 1 week I suggest using clearex to get rid of all the Nutrient build up in the plants....


thanks penny i will look into that but i usally only flush for 1 or 1 1/2 weeks in the aerogarden i do it longer with the soil plantsthanks again


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

[youtube]YaUFtp3UNOs[/youtube]


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]YaUFtp3UNOs[/youtube]


 lookin great man nice video


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 14, 2009)

get them shits choped and put that light on the sour kush!!!!!!!!!!!! those zona look good i would pay 30 an 1/8th all day!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> get them shits choped and put that light on the sour kush!!!!!!!!!!!! those zona look good i would pay 30 an 1/8th all day!!!!!!


its comin down friday or saturday morning all but the pollinated bud and maybe 2 others that are not done yet that are under all those big buds!!!!hell yea goin to move them over and lower the aerogarden light so it will get that to!!!!thanks for all the comments


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin great man nice video


thanks pit


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 14, 2009)

they still have alot of hairs


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3237301]they still have alot of hairs[/QUOTE]
yea they got sum but buds are solid and most of trics are light amber rest are really milky should be fine plus i need smoke and sum extra cash$


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 15, 2009)

kudos!  looks to be a killer harvest!


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> kudos!  looks to be a killer harvest!
> 
> 
> Shack


oo yea its goin to be good thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Oct 16, 2009)

WELL I HARVESTED THE ZONA TONIGHT ALL BUT THE BUD WITH THE SEEDS AND A FEW MORE ON BOTTOM OF PLANT I LEFT TO FINISH
IT TOOK ME 2 1/2 HOURS TO TRIM EVERYTHING AND I MADE A BOX TO DRY THEM IN I PUT A FAN AND A TEMP ON BOX !!!!!
IAM HOPING TO GET 2 OZS OFF HER WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK? WET IT WAS ABOUT 6 OZS SO HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE AROUND 2 OZS WHEN DRY
HERES SUM PICS ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 16, 2009)

nice haRVEST BRO BUT I THINK ITS MORE LIKE 1.5 OZ DRY


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice haRVEST BRO BUT I THINK ITS MORE LIKE 1.5 OZ DRY


thanks chi 1.5 is fine with me but i will let u know what finale wight is after they are dry


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice harvest bro wonderful buds happy tokin


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> Nice harvest bro wonderful buds happy tokin


thanks pipt!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks pipt!!


 say stay online fool im postin pics now and check out the shit growspace was talkin appereantly he dosentlike my grow journal


----------



## kho20 (Oct 17, 2009)

i wanna have it all for dinner mmmmmm


----------



## synonymous (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool, finally get to the end of this thread too.

Awesome grow Howak! Those look tasty as hell.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Cool, finally get to the end of this thread too.
> 
> Awesome grow Howak! Those look tasty as hell.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


yea finally the end ...i will let everyone know wight when they are dry!!!!!
thanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well buds have been drying in box for 3 days and are ready to go into jars to cure .. the final dry count was 2ozs and 3 grams and there is still a few little buds left on plant including the one bud that was pollinated with sourkush pollin
well iam very happy with my yield got more than i thought this time now just got to wait till its done curing to enjoy it but it will be worth the wait!!!!!
heres a few pics what do u all think?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 19, 2009)

little harvest video!!!!!!
[youtube]olcHTrlm4WU[/youtube]


----------



## synonymous (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been waiting to see what was up. Congratulations on some awesome smoke man!!!

+rep


----------



## (Butters) (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats Howak. Very nicely done! 

Luving the drybox that you rigged up too. Very clever. 

-Butters


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 20, 2009)

well done!! you have the set the bar for CFL harvests! +rep


Shack


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 20, 2009)

AGH! can't give you the deserved +rep.. but know that i have, in spirit 


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Oct 20, 2009)

synonymous said:


> I've been waiting to see what was up. Congratulations on some awesome smoke man!!!
> 
> +rep


THANKS MAN!!!



(Butters) said:


> Congrats Howak. Very nicely done!
> 
> Luving the drybox that you rigged up too. Very clever.
> 
> -Butters


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS BUTTERS...YEA I CAME UP WITH DAT SHIT IN LIKE 5MIN AND IT WORKED GREAT FOR DRYING AND I HAVE MY JARS IN THERE CUREIN



Shackleford.R said:


> AGH! can't give you the deserved +rep.. but know that i have, in spirit
> 
> 
> Shack





Shackleford.R said:


> well done!! you have the set the bar for CFL harvests! +rep
> 
> 
> Shack


THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS AND THINKS FOR THE REP IN SPIRIT HAHAH


----------



## kho20 (Oct 20, 2009)

oh my i want those jars haha hell yeah bro id rep ya but i cant no more


----------



## howak47 (Oct 20, 2009)

kho20 said:


> oh my i want those jars haha hell yeah bro id rep ya but i cant no more


thanks man if u was here we would smoke a fat J out of one of those jars hahahah


----------



## kho20 (Oct 21, 2009)

man we would too fo sho


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 21, 2009)

twist one up then!!!!


----------



## casper23 (Oct 23, 2009)

very nice harvest man, looks like some dank bud. looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 23, 2009)

finished up my DIY Grow Tent today. thought you might want to check it out.


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

casper23 said:


> very nice harvest man, looks like some dank bud. looking forward to the smoke report.


thanks man !!!!
well i have smoked about 5 joints of the zona so far and a few bong hits it is so fucin strong made me feel like i was sinking down into my chair hahahah
high last about 1 1/2 hours! taste is good its sweet with a little lemon taste. everyone who has tried it so far loves it!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

internet HIGH five bro hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

kho20 said:


> internet HIGH five bro hahaha


hahahah thanks man!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 27, 2009)

does everyone remember the unknown girl that ended up being a sativa ..,well its still growin just very very very slowly it sucks it needs more light but iam really just ready to get it out of the grow room..heres a pic of it now its about 4 1/2 foot tall and my other plant thats in small pot is in pic also (pic is labeled haha)

let me know what u all think


----------



## kho20 (Oct 27, 2009)

haha man im thinkin you need a box of lights jus for her lol thats crazy man


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> does everyone remember the unknown girl that ended up being a sativa ..,well its still growin just very very very slowly it sucks it needs more light but iam really just ready to get it out of the grow room..heres a pic of it now its about 4 1/2 foot tall and my other plant thats in small pot is in pic also (pic is labeled haha)
> 
> let me know what u all think


THAT THING IS A BEAST!!! DYAMN!!! haha i don't recognize her, thats what happened in my last grow, sativa grew out of control.. never again will i do sativa indoor. you're doing better than i did! 


Shack


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

hahaha just add mre surge strips and go on with it man its bud brother lol


----------



## howak47 (Oct 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha man im thinkin you need a box of lights jus for her lol thats crazy man


yea on the real hahahah



Shackleford.R said:


> THAT THING IS A BEAST!!! DYAMN!!! haha i don't recognize her, thats what happened in my last grow, sativa grew out of control.. never again will i do sativa indoor. you're doing better than i did!
> 
> 
> Shack


yea i dont want any more sativas i will gladly stick with the indicasthanks for the comments!!!



pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha just add mre surge strips and go on with it man its bud brother lol


yea i guess so!!!!!!! sum of the buds are startin to SLOWLY turn orenge hahaha no tellin how much longer this thing is goin to take it seems like i have had it for a year !!!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 27, 2009)

lol man let it seed up and ill gladly take some summer seeds hahaha favors are returned mucho hahahahaha


----------



## howak47 (Oct 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol man let it seed up and ill gladly take some summer seeds hahaha favors are returned mucho hahahahaha


i dont know if iam goin to use my pollin on this one ...sorry!!!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 27, 2009)

hahaha i had to be the first to shout hahahaha dammit lol oh well you kno thatd be some great outdoor shit too lmao


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea on the real hahahah
> 
> yea i dont want any more sativas i will gladly stick with the indicasthanks for the comments!!!
> 
> yea i guess so!!!!!!! sum of the buds are startin to SLOWLY turn orenge hahaha no tellin how much longer this thing is goin to take it seems like i have had it for a year !!!


i started my sativa in late april and harvested about a week or two ago, and uh... i harvested early!! sativa is a pain in the ass, but the smoke is killer. love smoking that sativa, not bad for bagseed.


Shack


----------



## ireaddd (Nov 26, 2009)

sweet harvest dude! I'm fresh out of bud and this sight just makes me want some more


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

Damn Howak sorry i missed this grow man DAMN it looks good!
A1 BRO!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Damn Howak sorry i missed this grow man DAMN it looks good!
> A1 BRO!


HAHAH NO PROB MAN CHECK OUT MY NEW SOURKUSH AND GREAT WHITE SHARK GROW LINK IS IN MY SIG


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

This is my first grow with a sativa dominate strain but they say got indica characteristics.


----------



## Copycat (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow nice work with CFLs!!! I hope my babies grow big like yours


----------



## aj12311 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well i'm growing a zona plant outside and i was wondering how long dose it take to sprout?


----------

